# IVF Wales ~ Pregnancy & Parenting After Infertility



## Shellebell

Happy


----------



## Jule

Woo hoo 1st to post.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

I don't really know if I'm posting in the right place....haven't been on here for a while.

I'm 12+6wks pregnant with fraternal twins and have been at the hospital all day following a heavy bleed and cramping through the night.  A&E wanted to send me home and said there was no reason to perform a scan because if I'm miscarrying then nature would take its course.  So my partner played hell and said that we want to know if we have something to be worried about.  So, they sent me up to the Obs&Gynae ward where I waited 2 hrs to see a doctor and then another 6hrs before they sent me home without any answers.  The bleeding was lighter when the doctor examined me.  He did a swab (lots of blood on swab and clamp), checked my bloods and urine (all were normal) and gave me an Anti-D jab due to my ABneg blood.  They told me I could stay in just in case there's another bleed but I wanted to come home so I've been home about 1/2 hour and just dunno what the hell to think.  They said they'll try to arrange a scan for Monday so there's nothing I can do until then.  I know they only give the Anti-D jab at the end of a pregnancy (in cases of miscarriage, abortion and after a baby is born) so that isn't giving me much hope and the doctor didn't give me any reassurance that it could be something else.  He said 'I know what you're thinking and we won't know anything until you have a scan on Monday'.

I'd just like to know if anyone has experienced this or heard of this happening without it resulting in miscarriage.  I'm trying to think of other things that could be causing it - I'm trying not to think of the worst.  I've had no spotting or bleeding at all until this and the bleed last night was heavy and running from me (I thought I was weeing myself).  Since then it's been light and has now stopped.

Hope someone can help.

Emma


----------



## jo1985

emma just replie to you ** hun feel for you but chin up till you have scan and know what the score is rest up and take it easy x


----------



## popsi

just marking xx

emma sorry no advice never been pregnant but hope it settles and will be ok xxxx

love to you all...sorry rubbish poster..so busy with our princess and working now too time is just not there ! x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi ladies

Every time I try to post, someone either fills their nappy, wants feeding, or a visitor arrives - mad busy but loving it 

Venus just saw your post and sending you a hug. I know it is really hard, but bleeding as you describe is more common when you are carrying twins and is often nothing to worry about. Sometimes they find the source of the bleed but others it is unexplained. I was lucky and didn't have any bleeding, but there's lots of ladies on the twins thread who had this and went on to have two healthy happy babies. My understanding of the anti-d injection is that if it applies to your blood group you need to have it after any bleed or trauma (like if you fell or had a minor car accident etc)  to prevent any build up of antibodies that may occur, so its done as a precaution for you and babies but doesn't necessarily mean that there is going to be a problem. Sorry you are aving such a worrying time and hope everything is ok at your scan on Monday

Great to hear about your amnio results Marie, sorry about the CF gene but as you say knowing this  means that future problems could be avoided and the main thing is that your lo is ok. Good for you sticking with team yellow!

Hope Elliot's eczema is clearing up with the help of the cream Claire

Kara, glad you had a better night. How was baby sensory? 

Hi Spooks, take all the time you need and good luck when the time is right. I've been recommended Floradix to restore my iron levels, tastes a bit gross but doesn't bung you up like the tablets from the docs. 

Jule how exciting you are starting to feel bubs. Did your results come back ok?

Sam, hope your back is holding up ok.

Hi Popsi, hope you are all ok

AFM, well we've been home a week now, starting to get the hang of it all. Nights are still a bit tortuous, but its all worth it. We had the first visit from the hv, she was lovely. Boys got weighed, Dylan has put on 6oz and Ioan 4.5 so very pleased. I'm still a bit pasty white, but taking stuff to boost the iron. Pix, thanks for the tip about pomegranate juice, I still have some cartons left over from tx so will have some of that too. Going to take the boys out for a nice walk by the seaside tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## kara76

hiya all

emma so sorry to hear of your bleed, did they check your cervix? they should have when they examined you. anti d would have been given for any bleed and this is standard practice. bleeding in twin pregnancies is quite common and often bleeding during pregnancy happens around when af would of been due! rest up is all you can do

jules fancy being first

sarah let me know when your ready for a visitor. baby sensory was good but tyler didnt sit still, would be a great thing to do withyour 2, its from birth to 6 months, then 6 to 13 months. great news on the weight gain, they sound to be thiving big time

tyler is settling down again and is managing to fall asleep all by herself, she will play in her cot then just lay down and sleep, she is developing at an alarming rate, lifts her little feet when you say you need to put her socks on, comes to me when i sign and tell her too well when she feels like it. the girl melts my heart every hour of every day and i burst with pride at how lucky we are.
we are down to 4 max of 5 bf a day and lots of food


----------



## trickynic

Hi Emma - sorry to hear about your bleed and hope the scan goes well tomorrow. I had a bleed at 12 weeks but it wasn't very heavy - lasted about 2 days and all was fine. They told me it was an implantation bleed. 


Milestone alert!!    


Both babies slept all evening for the first time!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAHHHHH!! They are 18 weeks old but their adjusted age is 12 weeks so I'm wondering if this is the magical age that everyone has been telling me to wait for. Although they only went to 5.30am this morning, they have slept to 7.30am a few times recently too. Last night, DH and I didn't know what to do as we didn't have two screaming babies to look after all evening!! it was marvelous!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah Nic, that's brilliant!  Hope the new sleeping pattern continues and you can have some precious couple time back.

Girls, I think I am going nuts, last night was also much better on the sleep front as babies settled well after night feeds. I must have been in a really deep sleep when I woke up for the first feed at 1.30am though as I was convinced there were four babies to feed and kept asking dh how many I had done and where the others were....oh dear!

Kara, would be lovely to see you, no plans next week and dh is mainly at work so if you fancy popping up just let me konw when suits. I think the only thing is we are hoping to register the boys on Thursday morning.


----------



## kara76

Nic that's great news. It takes time for these babies to learn to sleep lol

Sarah I'm good for tuesday or wednesday afternoon, will need ur address and directions. 
Lol u have lost the plot ,bet nigel wondered what the heck u were on about

Tyler was a good girl last night and sleep from 8pm til 345am and then til 8am and agaun til 930am. Brill. I've increased her solids so it seems to have done its job


----------



## jk1

Evening all,

Emma...sorry to hear about your bleed and hospital visit....hope everything is ok when you have your scan tomorrow xx

Sarah, Nic and Kara...its so lovely to read your posts about your little ones....i wish it would hurry up and happen for us!! lol

Hope everyone is ok,

Jo xxx


----------



## pickwick

Evening ladies, Sarah your boys sound like they are doing really well.  
Venus I hope all goes well with our scan
Nic that's great news about our baby bells sleeping so well now.
Kara Tyler as always sounds amazing.
Afm, Ruby has had about a fortnight of crying between 6 and 10 but tonight she has settled really well after her feed at 7.  Has anyone got any advice on getting her used to her own room, she still seems to tiny for her cot but HV said to start putting her up there from 7 in the evening. Not sure I feel ready fo that.  She is still in her Moses basket at the moment.
We have appointment with uhw Tuesday for a check as she was premature and we also had the all clear with her foot that was a bit bent up to her shin when she was born.  It has righted itself with the help of exercises we were doing.


----------



## spooks

emma, sorry to ear about your worries - hope all is well for you tomorrow 

sarah -    I was up one night when babyspooks was a newborn and was lookng for other babies to feed in our laundry basket     and DH was really freaked because I was fully awake. 
Sounds like the twins are doing really well and you are doing a great job. 
thanks for the info on the iron I'll look into the floridix - I hate the iron tablets when they come out the other end 

kara and nic - glad the LO's are having a good nights sleep 

Jo 


> i wish it would hurry up and happen for us!!


      hope your next tx is the one for you 

hi popsi


----------



## spooks

pickwick - I used to put baby spooks in her cot in her room when I had a shower/ went to the loo and she had naps in there from time to time  - do you sit in her room with her at all during the day? maybe that would help


----------



## kara76

Jo I hope you don't have to wait to much longer

Pick if your not ready to do anything then don't hun, I put tyler in her cot for naps way before we did the whole night and only recently have we settled into a bedtime as such. We started with one nap and then slowly got into getting tyler in her cot for all naps and then at 6 months or just over she went into her own room at night. I learnt very quicky not to listen to all the advice the hv gives. Do what is right for you

Hiya spooks totally with u on the iron pills, I was on them for 3 months when tyler was born and omg black poo lol


----------



## kara76

Lol I've never looked for other babies to feed, that's so funny. Lack of sleep does weird things to the mind


----------



## spooks

I had enough problems feeding just the 1 baby so why I was looking for others I don't know


----------



## kara76

Hey spooks what car seat have u got? I'm thinking of going for a recaro. Do u know if mothercare in swansea will test fit?

Decided today I'm gona sign up for a full course of baby sensory, my life has never been so busy


----------



## spooks

yes I think mothercare do. 
We have a mama and papas cybex pallas (£180) its forward facing - it has a safety cushion and the belt goes round the cushion so there's no harness. I didn't like the idea of it at first and didn't think baby spooks would want to be squahed in but she loved it from day 1. It's a bit fiddly doing the belt up but not too bad. I was nervous about not having an isofix base too but I'm happy with the seat now and it can be used til the age of 11 
we went to m and p's in cardiff to try it but you had to buy it online

They do fittings in eddershaws, swansea and have a range of different make seats too. (haven't been for a while though so don't know what's in stock at the moment)



> my life has never been so busy


 it's great isn't it


----------



## kara76

I love eddershaws so mighy go there. I have limited space now I've gone and got rid of the sensible picl up and gone back to a japanese sports car lol... I did try be sensible

Yeah I sure do love all the things tyler and I do. She is such a happy little girl


----------



## spooks

they seem to know a lot in eddershaws and are really helpful



> I did try to be sensible


   no comment 

nite nite, hope the babies sleep well tonight for everyone


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to wish you the best for scan tomorrow Emma x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to say thank you for all your replies and reassurance.  I haven't been online as didn't want to read too much into things but I'm glad I checked this as I feel a lot better.  I have a scan at 4:30pm today so will find out then.  The fact that there were no clots seems to be a good thing (I think) and there have been no more bleeds.  I didn't realise it's common in pregnancy - maybe I should get over the twins threads and keep up!!!

Thanks again girls.  Will let you know how it goes.

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you are feeling a bit better Emma and the bleeding has eased, I know what you mean about going online - sometimes it can be reassuring, other times it can send you into a spin. Good luck for your scan later, let us know how you get on.

Spooks, I'm so glad I'm not the only nutter looking for extra babies lol

kara, just sending you a pm now, either is good for me

Jo, I so hope that you will be joining us on here with happy news soon xxx


----------



## claire1

Emma good luck with the scan, hope everything is OK.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

Emma hope your scan went well. Often the internet can be a bad thing, don't read too much

Sarah can't wait to see you and the boys, I bet they have grown so much already

Claire how's you! When do you go back to work

Afm went to swansea today to see a special friend and her babies , boy and a girl twins and tyler loved it so much, she loves playing and was good as gold as always. The only thing is now she doesn't wana be penned in or sit still lol. 2 wakes last night but things are deffo changing....she is growinh taller now and her little jumper dress is now more like a top. 
No confirmation on my resignation as yet but I'm sure it will be through soon and with any luck I can sign on for a few months, I've paid my taxes over the years so I hope so lol
Time to cook dinner


----------



## claire1

We're OK thanks Kara.

I go back next week, part time for the first 2 months as I have loads of holidays to take.  So it shouldn't be so bad and I know he'll be OK with his dad and his nan.

Sounds like Tyler is growing very fast


----------



## PixTrix

Wanted to pop in to say I hope your scan went well Emma.

Hi to everyone else, keeping an eye on you all to see how mums, bumps and babes are developing


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is evryone?

Tyler still sleeping and I'm awake lol. My boss emailed me late last night regarding my resignation and whether I know if I can sign on or not.. Peed me off sending it so late as it was on my mind then


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone sorry not been on much have a lot going on at the mo and my head won't think straight!

Emma hope the sacn went ok xx

Kara what a pain with work the sooner its sorted the better.

Sarah sounds like u r doing a fab job and the boys r doing we'll.

Gr8 news nic on getting your babies to sleep through the night$

Afm we bought our pram.early I know but we had it in the sale £100 off and bought online.its been delivered to my grandparents so we will go and see it later.haven't boght anything else though although have had travel cot,crib and loads of clothes of my sister which will be a great help.
I'm full up of cold again seem to be picking one bug up after another!

Hope everyone else ok


----------



## jo1985

hiya all emma s scan went ok twins r ok something to do with low lying placenta but keeping eye on ere she havin ****ty weekend as someone stole her car and set on fire so thought i d post for her hope thats ok x


----------



## trickynic

That's great news


----------



## kara76

Jo thank u for letting us know. So please her scan went well and they will be keeping an eye on her. How awful about her car

Jule wow how lush u have ur pram, so so so exciting. Can't wait to see u and ur bump

Nic how's u?

I've been searching for a new car seat today and due to be now driving a totally rubbish family car I am limited but I so love the car lol. Wanted a recaro but they aren't good at reclining and also bulky so we are going for a maxi cosi priori xp. Tyler is being a little darling and is eating like a horse and down to 3 good bf a day which is lovely and makes bf time special.
Work have written me a great letter and I'm starting to feel a little emotional about the end of a 11year era at work but bye bye *****es lol


----------



## pickwick

Evening ladies, quick post from me.  ruby was discharged today from uhw as they are happy progress.  She is now 8lb 4.

My dad is in hospital he had his hip replaced yesterday do it's been a bit manic.

Emma I hope your scan was ok.x


----------



## kara76

Morning all 

Pick wonderful news and wow what a brilliant weight gain, well done mummy

How is everyone

Tyler sleep the whole night, after a few little wakes between 745 and 11


----------



## pickwick

Thats excellent news about Tyler.xx


----------



## trickynic

I'm fine thanks Kara. Things are definitely getting easier. The twins are now sleeping in the evenings and then going to about 5.30am which is great. At last weigh in, Evan was 14lb and Alys was 10lb 11oz. One of the things I want to do now is get rid of my baby weight! I put on 3 stone when I was pg and lost 2 of that on the day they were born. This extra stone has been hanging around and I can't fit into any of my nice clothes! Been power walking around Roath park with my mate whose twins were in NICU with mine but need to do it a bit more regularly I think. DH and I did our first big food shop on the weekend since they've been born! so hopefully will be eating a bit more healthy now that we're not eating takeaway all the time!


----------



## kara76

Nic wow ur babes are doing so well with weight and sleep and its great ur out and about. Remember it took months to put on the weight so it will take a while to come off. I'm back to pre pregnancy weight yet I am a different shape lol. It took me around 6 months without any real exercise just bf and chasing tyler lol

We went to soft play today and met mimi. Tyler loved it


----------



## kara76

Also dental nurse came to baby group and omg did u know petit filous yoghurts contain 4 tea spoons of sugar per pot but its ok after a meal but never as a snack as it gets them a massive sugar hit and is bad for teeth! 4 sugar hits a day maximum is best.


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

Just a quick post for bookmarking

Thank you for the advice on MMR was going to give it to her but just wanted to see if anyone shouted NO! Sophie is getting rather brave with letting go of the furniture but don't think she will be walking anytime soon. My sister gets married in 8 weeks and keeps saying 'I can just see Sophie walking in her dress' and I'm thinking don't get your hopes up. Sorry I haven't been on in ages it's hard to find the time between work and home stuff.

hope everyone is well
nic x


----------



## claire1

Evening ladies.

Hope everyone is OK

Nic hope Sophie is walking for you soon, you never know she may suprise you.

Nic glad the twins are settling for you in the evenings.

Kara wow 4 teaspoons of sugar that is alot.  We tried yogurt type products with Elliot, but it just irritates his reflux, so have stayed away thankfully.  I have some cow and gate ones here if you'd like them for Tyler otherwise they'll end up in the bin.

Ladies can anyone recommend places to get baby sunglasses.  Will need some for when we go away in May, and don't know where to look.  I've tried kiddicare etc but no joy.  Back to work on Monday


----------



## kara76

Claire that would be fab thank u, tyler will deffo eat them. 
Search ebay for baby raybands and I'm sure u will find some, ebay has everything. Do u know where ur going now?


----------



## kara76

Just checked on tyler and she has moved right to the top of the cot in her sleep lol


----------



## PixTrix

just having a sneaky peep in to read how you are all getting along, makes a lovely read to see how little ones are doing.

Big thanks to you Kara for all your advice over the past week and esp today


----------



## kara76

pix you are more than welcome huni, just glad i can help


----------



## claire1

No problems, just glad their not going to waste.

Yeah we're going to Zante now.  They're getting married on the turtle island.  So at least it's only a 3 hour flight rather than a 13 hour one.  We need to book the hotel now, but we cant decide whether to go for a week or fortnight.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Wow claire how nice. Go for 2 weeks lol

Tyler slept through again after a little feed at 1130 yet I was awake at 540am ..my body clock just wakes me. Off swimming later then afternoon at home


----------



## spooks

jojo maman bebe have got sunglassess - I think they're quite expensive though  

had my blood test results and iron back to normal    
( really not ready for more tx yet though   )


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Spooks glad ur iron is back to normal. Don't rush into tx if ur not ready

Afm we are fine and busy. Chased up tylers referral which is now getting a kick up the bum and is urgent, I went to gps more cause her eye is still all weepy and if still like it at a year they will then look into it. Also had her 7 to 9 month check up as hv had a cancellation and she is ahead in all development and has the social skills and speech of a 15 month old! My little girl is growing up so fast

Claire how was work?


----------



## claire1

Kara work was OK, just like I hadn't been away.  Was OK till lunchtime (as I was busy), then started to really miss Elliot.  Think it's a little easier to leave him, because I know he's with family.  Off now till Thursday, then 2 days in a row so will see how that goes.

Glad you got Tyler's referral sorted.  Sounds like she'll be talking before you know it


----------



## kara76

claire i imagined it would be like you have never been away. did it take a while to get sorted this morning?its great you have family to care for Elliot

im uploading pics to booots to print and its gona cost a load, i have 530 already and more to upload!


----------



## claire1

No it wasn't too bad, as he was waking as I was getting up, so dressed quickly and put his bottle on to warm.  Rob gave him that as I was eating my breakfast.  Thankfully my mil is coming over here so I don't need to get him dressed and fed , she'll do that if needed.  It's so much easier, as I know that if he's under the weather then someones here that he knows and I know that family's with him, so I wont worry so much.

We print them off as take them, so we don't have to remarriage the house when it comes to printing them.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Claire Sounds like u have a good system in place. Think from now on I shall be printing pics out more regular 

Afm I'm home all day, been washin and findinh something to wear out tonight for the mum and baby group crimbo do as it was snowed off, not sure if I'm more dreaded it than anythinh else or more like dreaded having to get up in the night or early with a hangover yet I'm only gona drink shandy lol. Its my first night without tyler and lukes first night in control. Hope she doesn't miss boobie too much


----------



## marieclare

Hi girls I lost you on the new thread. Have a great time tonight Kara, 

Well done being back at work Claire it does sound lovely that you can leave him at home and its all family. We went to Zante for honeymoon and it was so nice, you will have a wonderful time, there are lovely beaches as well which I'm sure Elliot will love


----------



## kara76

Thanks hun

So how are you?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Afm night out was a good laugh and I drank a little but not too much just enough lol. Luke did great with tyler, took her to mac donalds and gave her milkshake and he was amazed when she sucked aload up with the straw lol.she woke at midnight as we went up to bed so a quick feed and she slept til 6 am , typical that I was awake at 3am.
Weather yuck so I'm staying put at home today and chilling


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sorry been missing in action, boys have been keeping me very busy but starting to feel like things are under control...for now!

Kara, glad you had a good night and no hangover. Hope you get somewhere with the referral for Tyler now.

Nic, hope Alys and Evan are still settling in the evenings for you

Claire, Zante sounds fab and you should definitely go for 2 weeks. Hope you are all well

Good to hear from you Marieclare, hope you are feeling ok

Sam, how's your back?

Hope you are doing ok Jule, I hear you are blooming, hope you see you at the next meet

Taffy, how are you and Morgan?

Hope everyone else is doing ok

Well, its been a manic couple of weeks. The boys have kept us very busy at night, Dylan is quite colicky and difficult to settle, whilst Ioan got a cold last week so was grumpy too, poor thing could hardly breathe when feeding. Ioan is much better now and sleeping really well. We have gone from being up in the night for 5 hours solid, to waking up for a couple of feeds, so managing to catch up on a bit of sleep ourselves. The boys are more alert during the day now and starting to enjoy their play gym which is great to see. Health visitor is coming today, I have some questions about the bf routine and sleeping. Dylan I am sure has put on a fair bit of weight, he is a chunky monkey and you can see it in his face. Ioan is more long and lean and having been a bit poorly might not have gained so much. So, after tearing my hair out in the first couple of weeks thinking I'd never sleep again and was doing everything wrong, am starting to feel like we do have a clue after all!


----------



## kara76

Sarah hope ur hv has some answers for you. Sounds like your doing a wonderful job. Those first few weeks are full on aren't they. Everythin changes over night and all of a sudden u have babies to care for and hardly any sleep.

Its wonderful your boys are good feeders and I can't wait to see um, they sound like they have changed so very much. Just think that first smile is just round the corner
Is it ur first visit from hv? I get on with mine but crikey she is hopeless so I'm glad I feel confident to do what I think, I know some girls that she has freaked out

I'm being very lazy this morning lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Kara, would love to see you, shall we try again lol - I could even brave a trip out. The boys are changing so fast, I wish time would slow down, but then I want to see what they will do next! Funny, you are prepared for it to be really busy when the babies arrive, but I think for me the combination of hormones, lack of sleep and worry about getting it right all got a bit much. Also, was feeling very wiped out after the birth, everything seems better now I feel more normal in myself and have stopped crying at the drop of a hat! 

It will be second visit from HV, she's really nice and seems very down to earth about advice. Last time there was lots of form filling etc and looking forward to having more of a chat about practicalities, especially now I have more of a clue what to ask!

Good for you being lazy hun, well deserved. I can hear somebody waking up...back later!


----------



## kara76

Yeah that's make a date. We could meet out if u want. I'm easy for most of next week at the moment. Afternoon being easier

Let us know how ur visit goes


----------



## marieclare

Wow Sarah it sounds hard work but amazing, must be so full-on at first, no wonder you get emotional, I think its perfectly normal. Great news you are getting time to catch your breath

Kara glad the night out went well, bless tyler with the milkshake lol. I'm good thanks, i think I am starting to relax now which I didn't after 12wks really coz of the downs risk. Its been 2 weeks since amnio now and all seems to be ok. We heard the heartbeat at 16wk appointment last week but it already feels like ages ago! DH has ordered a doppler which should be here today, we weren't going to do this but have crumbled so just need to remember to stay calm with it. We've also kicked off the shopping with some babygros which I can't stop looking at. 
I've popped a bit which is lovely that people can see, I've only got a few essential maternity bits so think will need to stock up more very soon. Also my boobs have gone planetary, just ordered 2nd lot of mat bras and OMG i'm now fitting a 38DD when I was a 32F a couple of months ago. I don't know whats going on there i thought it was cup sizes you were supposed to increase not back!?

Hope everyone else is okx xx


----------



## kara76

Marie yay to the shopping, isn't it wonderful. My back size went up too. I went from 34b to 36dd and later on I also needed bra extenders. 
Get maternity clothes bigger than u think u will need or towards the end u will run out and live in joggers and leggings, I hate legging lol

Take lots of bump piccies too

My sil was due yesterday and this is the first naturally conceived baby I have felt really excited about yet the green eyed monster does pop its head up every now and then not about the baby more how bloody lucky she is to be able to get pg naturally and she is already talking number 2 which takes the puisss


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hey Marieclare, how exciting to start shopping, glad you are able to start relaxing a little - enjoy hun, it goes so quickly. My back size went up too but only a couple of cup sizes, back size is now back to normal but boobs have taken on a life of their own since milk came in lol.

Any signs of movement from your SIL Kara? I think the green eyed monster can always creep up on us. In the last few weeks, two friends have announced second pregnancies v quick after first, both caught in first three months after having no 1, naughty naughty. It's great news but you can't help feeling a bit sad, even though I will always be so grateful to have our little miracles. One afternoon next week would be great Kara - let's go out, I'm feeling brave....

HV came, she is lovely, very reassuring about little worries and answered all my questions I wrote down. Going to by a pump now and start expressing so will have some spare for visits out (and for leaving dh home alone with the boys  ). I now know for sure bf is working well, boys have put on a pound and a half each in just under two weeks - puddings by name puddings by nature...I knew Dylan was beefing up but it wasn't so obvious with Ioan. So time to start relaxing and enjoying, they are becoming more alert now and watching them reaching out for each other on their playmat this morning was very special


----------



## kara76

Wow go lads

How do u fancy carmarthen and pix will come too and probably mimi? If that's too much that's fine just say.

Deffo start enjoying, ur doing such a great job. I found expressing really hard work. My neighbour finds a hand pump easier than electric and I tend to express by hand if I have too know, I could shoot someone lol


----------



## kara76

No signs for my sil and she has mw and con appointment tomorrow if she hasn't delielver as she was measuring big. 
I think it will always be there the fact I can't concieve naturally and that will never leave me and thank god for ivf


----------



## trickynic

Sarah, it's so lovely to hear you are doing so well. Can't believe you are breast feeding both! well done!


----------



## kara76

Hiya

How is everyone? 

Tyler keeps letting go of things and today fell and cut her lip and bruised her face opps


----------



## Queenie1

just popping into say  hello

hope you are all well and that bumps are growing nicely and babes are all behaving themselves. 

do pop in and read how you are all doing.


----------



## kara76

Queenie bless ya hun. Hope ur ok. Will text soon

Afm tyler is exhausted and only slept for 40mins from 720am til 8pm! My girl is very busy


----------



## Jule

Morning everyone just a very quick post as my life has taken a turn for the worst.
Dh father was found dead at the bottom of the stairs on mon and since then I don't really know what's happened.its the worst time ever.we have his mother here and sister and her family stay all day with us.thankfully I have been off work all week.post mortem today so hoping for some answers and to move on.dh is desperate to see his father so will go to funeral home hopefully on wkend.
How can things change in 1 wk!!when we should be excited about babies at the mo its at the back of our minds.its all very sad


----------



## kara76

Jule my heart goes out to you all. It must be so hard for you all.
I'm thinking about you all every day


----------



## marieclare

omg Jule so sorry to hear your news, sending you best wishes at this awful time


----------



## sun dancer

Aww Jule so sorry  thinking of u & dh x x


----------



## Kitty71

thinking of you and family Jule,

Kitty x


----------



## nic2010

Jule my thoughts are with you and your family  xx


----------



## sugar-fairy

Jule I am so sorry to hear about DH father, my thoughts are with you all


----------



## popsi

jule... I am so sorry to hear that awful news, my thoughts are with you and your family at what I know is a horrible timexxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you much love Jule, I am so very sorry and thinking of you x


----------



## claire1

Jule I'm so sorry, thinking of you all  ^hug me^


----------



## Queenie1

oh jules so very sorry to hear that such a shock for you all. sending you , dh and family my


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So sorry to hear your news Jules, thinking of you and your family x


----------



## Sam76

Jule
So sorry to hear your sad news - love and hugs to you and DH at what must be a very difficult time xx

Things have taken an unexpected and heartbreaking turn for the worse here. Went to Neville hall yesterday after bleed v early in morning. Losing blood, clots and fluid. Transferred to the gwent today. Babies still hanging on in there but if they arrive now the Outlook is not good at all and we've been having to think about making some devastating decisions. They're keeping a very close


----------



## Sam76

...eye on me and I'm trying very best to stay calm and keep babies where they are. DH has been amazing. Just taking every hour as it comes and hoping with all our hearts that things miraculously improve xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Sam I am so sorry, I will pray and hope that your little ones will stay put, big hugs I so hope that things improve.


----------



## kara76

Sam my prayers are with u all.


----------



## Queenie1

oh sam i'm so sorry hope babies stay where they are.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Sam, you are all in my thoughts and prayers, sending you much love and hugs xxxx


----------



## claire1

Sam will be thinking of you and praying that babies stay where they are


----------



## trickynic

Jule - so sorry to hear your news   


Sam - sending you lots of positive vibes. It must be really scary but you are in the best place and hope that you get some more positive news soon


----------



## jo1985

thinkin off you sam and hoping babies stay put x


----------



## sun dancer

O sam thinking of u all really hope the babies stay where they r and things improve for u all u r in the best place take care x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam, hoping and praying that babies stay put x


----------



## pickwick

Jule so so sorry to hear your sad news.x

Sam praying that your babies stay hanging on in there.xxxxx


----------



## Kitty71

Oh Sam I'm hoping and praying for you all xxxx


----------



## Sam76

Just wanted to thank you all for your prayers and good wishes,they really mean a lot xx


We're all still hanging in there, its one very small and slow step at a time but every hour is precious and I'm being very well looked after 
And they're keeping a close eye on me xx


----------



## kara76

Sam its good to hear from you, I have been thinking and praying for you all all day. 
I'm glad they are looking after u well.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam, so good to hear from you, glad that you are all doing well and that they are keeping a close eye on you all. Thinking of you x


----------



## PixTrix

Good to hear from you Sam, been thinking about you all day


----------



## SarahJaneH

Really glad to hear from you Sam, you are in the best place, thinking of you and your little fighters xxx


----------



## Jule

Thanks everyone for your condolencces for stu dad.they are much appreciated.

Sam just read your news so sorry.hope the bleeding has stopped and things r settling for you.we are both keeping everything crossed and praying that your babies continue to fight xx


----------



## sun dancer

Sam lovely 2 hear frm u glad that they r keeping a gd eye on u all thinking of u take care x x


----------



## kara76

Jules I hope stu was able to see his dad or will be able to very soon. Thinking of you

Sam thinking of you all. Hope u are getting the very best care


----------



## trickynic

Sam, glad to hear things are still ok. Thinking of you.


AFM, had my first night out since the babies were born last night. Managed to last til 11.45am which is better than I thought I'd do! DH was looking after the twins and although they took a long time to settle for him, they slept til 7am this morning which was great. Was quite tipsy and feeling a hangover today - forgot what that feels like! Had a great night. Also, it was a year ago today that we had the embryo transfer done! YAY!!


----------



## Shellebell

I think the thread needs a lot of










and


----------



## Jule

Just wondering if anyone has heard from sam.


----------



## kara76

Sam thinking of you

Jule u too hun


----------



## Taffy Girl

I havent been on for a few days (busy, busy, busy!) and am really sad to come back and read the news.   

Jule - so sorry for your loss    to you and your DH. You are both in my thoughts and prayers. Take care of yourself. 

Sam - I hope that you and the bubs are still doing ok. The Gwent were fab with me and I hope that they are looking after you. I am literally just down the road if you need anything x


----------



## Sam76

Feel so lucky that things here stable at the moment - no loss yesterday. Still v anxious and taking things an hour at a time. Have been told its likely to happen again (possible bleeding, clots, this loss/waters breaking) but just have to sit tight and try to hold on to them for as long as I can. Being well looked after here - everyone has been fab and DH has been amazing. Thanks for all your prayers and good wishes xx will try to keep u posted as things develop - phone not always reliable. 
Xx


----------



## kara76

Sam great to hear from you and so very pleased things are settling. Sounds like your getting very good care and each hour and day is certainly progress 

Love and hugs


----------



## trickynic

Glad to hear from you Sam, been thinking of you x


----------



## ANDI68

Been waiting on news Sam , I'm glad to read that things are stable.  You are in my thoughts and prayers .. stay strong all of you xx


----------



## PixTrix

Been hoping and praying for you Sam, glad that things have stabilised


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you sam. glad to hear things have settled.

jules thinking of you and dh.

hi all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

So good to hear from you Sam, glad you are all being looked after x


----------



## Kitty71

Glad things have settled Sam. Take care all of you


----------



## ebonie

Hiya everyone sorry i havent been on for so long hope u are all ok bumps and babies    

Jule Im so sorry to hear of your sad news hope ur DH is ok    

Sam Im glad things are stable at the moment i will keep u in my prayers


----------



## Jule

Sam glad to hear that things r settled at the moment.I'm still keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## nic2010

Sam glad everything has settled sending you lots of  Positive vibes x


----------



## kara76

Afternoon all

How's is everyone?

Sam how are you? Thinking of you


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone just to say had my 20 wk scan and all is ok with both babies thank goodness.it has really given dh something to smile about for a short while.
Funeral arranged for fri and as time getting nearer dh is getting very anxious.I will be glad when fri over.

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## kara76

Jule as you know I am so pleased your scan went well. I hope friday goes as well as it can and u and stu are able to then remember the happy times. Love to you both

Anyone heard from sam? 

Afm busy as always


----------



## sun dancer

Jule really pleased that ur 20wk scan went well and everything is ok wiv ur 2 babies 
b thinking of u and dh on friday x


----------



## Sam76

Jule - fantastic news about your scan, so glad that you and Stu have sth positive to focus on. Hope Friday goes as well as can be ecpexted and that you both have all the support you need xx i'll be thinking of you.

All still stable here and I feel incredibly lucky for every hour and day that we're being given. 

Xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, glad scan went well and it gave DH something good to focus on. Hope Friday goes as well as it can

Sam, glad to hear you are all doing well 

Thinking of you both x


----------



## Kitty71

Jule glad scan went well, be thinking of you Friday.   

Sam so nice to hear from you, glad everything is stable.


----------



## nic2010

Jule - fantastic news on your scan and hope everything goes ok on friday.
Sam - sounds like you are really being looked after and I'm so pleased everything is going ok.

Hope everyone else is doing ok. We had the dreaded injections today so Sophie has wanted lots of cuddles and of course I gave her lots of kisses to. Have lots of pregnant people around me lately and I couldn't be happier for them but my word it makes me broody.

Nic x


----------



## kara76

Hey nic did they do the mmr too. Was told today that tyler will have boosters and mmr at same time.

Today at baby group everyone was talking siblings! Apart from me that is


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, that's great news about your scan, I'm sure it is a big ray of sunshine at a difficult time. Thinking of you and Stu x

Great to hear from you Sam and that all is stable, sending hugs and positive thoughts your way xx

Kara, Mimi and Pix, it was so lovely to see you on Monday. Thanks so much for your company and for giving me the gee up I needed to get out and about. Can't believe how much Steffan and Tyler have changed. 

Hope Sophie is better after her cuddles Nic.

I think pregnancy and sibling chat will always be difficult for us ladies, no matter how lucky we may feel. Hugs all round x

Well, nights seem to be getting a bit better, not sure if it was the antibiotics I was on that upset the boys a bit. Very glad to have my folks here just now to lend a hand, managing to catch a bit more rest. HV came on Tuesday and I blubbed, silly me feeling loads better in the last couple of days. Boys are putting on weight well though which is the main thing.


----------



## kara76

Sarah it was great to see you, ioan and dylan and have a cuddle. Great news they are gaining weight, your doing a wonderful job

Afm had tyler weighed yesterday and she's 19lb 1oz wow wee, she's getting big and louder by the day. My sil is ******* me about. I'm meant to go with her tomorrow for induction and now she's saying her dh mite decide to go!!! I have to dash to carmarthen for 1120 then drop tyler 30 miles back from there then drive to the hospital, surely he sud decide today to save me having to get clothes, food, milk etc ready lol.....

Thinking of you sam 

Jule thinking of you hun and hope tomorrow goes aswell as can be expected

Hiya everyone else


----------



## Taffy Girl

Sam - glad to hear that things are stable for you at the moment. Hope those naughty IVF babies stay put for a while. You are in my thoughts and prayers   

Jule - will be thinking of you and DH tomorrow. Glad that all was well with your scan   

Sarah well done on getting out and about! Sounds like you and the boys are doing really well   

Wow Kara Tyler is growing well    How naughty of your SIL. 

Nic - hope Sophie is feeling better soon. Enjoy all the cwtches!

I am sat waiting for one of Morgan's birthday presents to arrive - I have ordered him a Grogg! Its a "Morgan Dragon" and has his name and date of birth on it. I have always wanted one and when I saw this I thought its meant to be! Hubby doesnt know yet so it will be a surprise for him too! I cant believe he is going to be one tomorrow. Where did that year go?! 

Hello everyone else


----------



## nic2010

Taffy -  happy birthday to Morgan for tomorrow and have a fantastic day.

Kara - yeah had both injections in her arms! Oh to have a 19lb baby to carry around Sophie is 25lb and my back is breaking, lol.

Sarah - you sound like your doing so well and I'm glad the girls Perked you up.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Taffy and morgan. Wow a year has frown. Happy birthday morgan

Jule thinking of u stu and family today

Sam hope ur ok hun

Sarah how are you? When we gona meet again

Tric how's life with u? Do u plan to return to work?

Claire how's work going for u?

Nic how's lo after her jabs? Tyler will be having 3 at 12months

Hiya all other mums and tums

Afm all fine, think I nailed last nights sleep and gave madam a dream bf at 1045 yep u can dream bf lol. And she went through til 630am. Sil can't go this morning so calling at noon so I'm gona drive her now


----------



## nic2010

Kara - why 3? I hope tyler's ok with them. We have been ok apart from very clingy and they told us she may develop some symptoms such as rash etc but so far so good.

Hope everyone is well x


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Sarah - glad to hear the babies are getting more settled for you
Sam - got everything crossed for you. You are sounding positive which is great.
Kara - glad to hear Tyler is sleeping better. I never got the hang of dream feeding as mine won't take any milk if they are sleepy! We're still waking ours for the last feed at 10pm which they don't like but finish their bottles so they obviously still need it. They are sleeping through til 7am most days which is great   .


Happy birthday Morgan! 


AFM, I have come down with a nasty stomach bug and so have been ill in bed for the last 2 days. Thankfully the parents in law have been able to come down and look after the babies. Luckily no-one else seems to have caught it but I haven't been able to cwtch my babies for 2 days and I'm having awful withdrawal symptoms!! Have finally got out of bed but haven't eaten in so long so very weak. Babies are doing well. They have had their 3rd lot of injections and no reactions. Evan is now 14lb 11 and Alys is 11lb 5. I also booked their places at a local nursery to start in Sept 3 days a week. I will have to go back to work a few weeks before then but DH can look after them as it will be the school hols. Seems funny to be thinking of going back to work but still feels like ages away yet. Had a visit from the HV this week to talk about weaning - so confusing! Might start soon as Evan is always hungry and chewing his fists. Think he has some teeth coming through too. Let the fun and games begin!


----------



## kara76

Nic tyler will be having her boosters and the mmr at the same time. She always sleep a lot after her jabs and after the first lot she slept that long I remember waking her lol

Tric oh no bug sounds nasty. U will be amazed how strong these lo are. I've bf tyler through all the bugs I've had and thanjfully she never got any. Your lo s are certainly settling down

afm been in hospital all afternoon with sil and she waited ages to be induced and no contractions yet and they won't give a second gel over night. I missed 2 bf and jeez I started to look like jordan , I kid u not

Jule hope today went ok

Sam how are things


----------



## jk1

Hello everyone,

i don't post much these days but just wanted to send Sam and Jule lots of love and hugs

Jo xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone 

sam hope you are ok and babies are ok

jules was thinking of you yesterday hope you and dh are ok

hi kara

hi to everyone hope you are all well and bumps and babies are well. x


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Sam

Hope yesterday went as well as it could Jule, been thinking about you


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies ... can i ask a question ?


I am currently preg with twins and 25 weeks and im under a cons at the heath .... do you lovely girlies know if there are any anti-natal classes at the heath ?


had my little man nearly 2 years ago but i know its a different hospital, over the boarder and i know things are done differently ....


anyone any ideas ? I know i have to ask my cons next time 28 weeks re the tour of the unit etc but no mention anti natal stuff ....


dont have the money to do NCT .....


thanks, daisy xxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi Daisy - I had twins at the Heath. There is a 1 day ante-natal class which includes a tour of the wards. It's quite brief and covers procedures at the hospital rather than any breathing techniques or anything like that. I booked to go on the NCT classes as my friends told me it was well worth it but unfortunately the babies arrived before I could attend! One thing I would definitely recommend is ante-natal yoga classes. They are excellent for birth preparation, especially if you want to go for a natural birth. They teach you breathing exercises, exercises for coping with contractions and birthing positions. There's even 1 session that your partner can attend so that he can feel a bit more involved in the process. I'll PM you the details of the class I attended in Cardiff. I started going at 14 weeks but it's not too late for you to start attending now.


Best of luck


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone thanks for all your kind thoughts.funeral went as well as could be xpected and was a lovely service but we were so tired after.dh was quite drunk and we didn't get home until about 9 ish at night.was glad to get home I was shattered.dh and his mother have both been upset today.stu is so lost without his dad and his mum is in a daze!its horrible


----------



## serenfach

Just wanted to send some  to *Sam*. Not sure we've 'spoken' before, but I read in here to catch up on my fellow Welsh ladies when I can. Really hope it all turns out ok for you, Sam.. will keep you in my thoughts and keep sending  

Hi to everyone else  Hope everyone is well Xx


----------



## Sam76

Seren - thanks very much, that's very sweet of you to post   I'm so grateful for all the prayers and good wishes and honestly believe it's made a difference in helping to try and stay positive. 

Can't believe that I didn't completely fall apart over the last week -  DH was amazing and something inside me kicked in and said whilst there's  still a chance I just had to hold things together - so no hysterics and  only a few tears. Decided that until I'm told things are beyond hope,  just got to hang in there and keep going.... still anxious but keep taking those small steps and praying that things continue as they are. I'm at home now - left the hospital late Friday afternoon and spent yesterday at Mum and Dad's as we're having some plastering done at home. Everything seems stable at the moment so have been discharged on mostly bed rest and told to take things very easy. Told that it's likely to happen again... but taking each extra day as a real blessing and trying to keep growing these babies as long as I can. Feeling movements quite a bit now which is amazing - DH has even felt a kick from both sides - I burst into tears when he felt the first one.    

Have to say that the staff at the Royal Gwent were wonderful nad have been given the number of the ward and told I can go back there if anything happens and call them if I've got any concerns, which is reassuring. 

Sorry not too many personals. Not too comfortable using laptop in bed but will try to get on now again to catch up.

Belated Birthday wishes to gorgeous Morgan - wow, where has that time gone? x

Tric - hope you're feeling better, sounds like the Bells are doing really well. x

Jule - thinking of you and Stu x

Sarah - sounds like you and the boys are doing really well too x


----------



## trickynic

Great to hear from you Sam! Take care of yourself


----------



## kara76

Sam great to hear from you and your babies sound like little figherers for sure. So bedrest for you then, rubbish tv, dvds and lots of books then

Jule hugs hun, I hope things get better with each passing day 

Tric hiya

Seren how's motherhood

Afm spent the last 2 days well afternoons at the hsopital as my sil is being induced yet no labour yet so we are hoping things kick off today, her dh is there no so that's good as I missed tyler so much. My mother in law had her even though I thought luke was yesterday afternoon but he didn't come home til 530 so I'm feeling let down a bit tbh


----------



## PixTrix

aw your little ones are letting you know that they are staying strong with those kicks Sam. Keeping you in my prayers. 

You been a busy bee with your SIL Kara, bet you were glad to get home to Tyler, hope little one arrives soon. Sending you a hug, can understand that you'd have felt let down, men ey!


----------



## PixTrix

sending you a hug Jule


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam, glad to hear you are home. Your little ones sure are fighters. Take care x

Jule, sending hugs for you and DH x

Kara, men eh!


----------



## spooks

hi everyone   

jule -    thinking of you and dh 

sam -   glad you're home and the babies are okay - listen to the docs and take it easy 
  love to all


----------



## kara76

Thankfully tyler is a liTtle gem when I'm not around but jeez my boobies fill up and get uncomfy and then she tends to feed more when I'm home, today she's had about 7 feeds which is around 3 more than normal. She's also teething again and attempting to stand up from the looks of how she gets her little legs under her when she's crawling.

I'm having a bit of trouble atm with af type issues, I think due to previous adhersions and then a c section I have a lot of scar tissue and it feels like my endo is back. I'm not sure whether to see gp about this and I'm also getting back pain where I had my epidural, I've had it since and was hoping it would be gone but it seems to be getting worst as tyler is getting heavier the pain is getting worst


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sam, you are doing brilliantly under such difficult circumstances, take care and rest up, glad you can be at home. Thinking of you and your little fighters all the while xxx

Jule, hope you and dh are bearing up ok, thinking of you both xxx

Sounds like Tyler will be up on her feet before you know it Kara. Sorry you are having af trouble, sounds like it is definitely worth getting checked out. Same about back pain, worth asking. Mine has been playing up since the birth, not from epidural site but higher up and these chunky boys are heavy to lift. Heat pads might help relieve things a bit in the short term hun. Any news from your SIL. The story of her induction is bringing back memories. Must meet up again soon.

Nic, hope you and the babybells are all well

Taffy, hope Morgan had a fantastic day

Had a busy weekend with visitors, the boys met their great nana for the first time which was lovely and they had their first visit to the pub today   . Touch wood, they have been a bit more settled at night so we are able to get a 4 hr stretch to sleep. Mum and dad are still here helping out which has been great, they're only here another week for now though, boo


----------



## kara76

Sarah sounds like ioan and dylan are settling down which is fab, I found 4 hrs sleep was plenty lol.

Sil still hasn't gone into labour, they hope to beable to break waters today or its a section which I hope its not for her sake. She's uncomfy at the moment and I haven't the heart to tell her it doesn't sound like she's in labour. She's a liTtle fed up as she heard the lady next to her have babe last night.

Afm I'm laying in bed and tyler still sleeping, she went down at 830 and dream feed was unsuccessful, she woke at 245am and is still asleep now. I would get up but I have no tea bags boo boo


----------



## kara76

At last I have an appointment to see a doc about tylers heart mumur. 9 th march so not too far away now. Thanks to my gp who put referral through as urgent


----------



## kara76

Sorry for the me posts

My sil is having a c section as we speak, brings it all back and I'm on pins its so nice to be excited for a family birth instead of envious as I have been many times before


----------



## marieclare

Ahh Kara well done on consultant apt and being excited about sil, hope it all goes smoothly for her

Sam thinking about you all the time, glad to see you posting yesterday and hope you are keeping ok. 

Hiya everyone xx


----------



## Queenie1

jules thinking of you and dh and sending  

sam good to hear from you and make sure you don't move out of that bed. enjoy day time tv.  

kara hope your feeling better soon. app for tyler will soon be here. good luck for your sil. 

hi to everyone else hope you are all well and bumps and babes are all well. x


----------



## spooks

sam 
24 weeks pregnant !!!! 
Yay keep resting!  

love to all 
sorry no more personals pc playing up


----------



## claire1

Evening everyone.

Taffy hope Morgan had a great 1st birthday   

Jule thinking of you and your family.

Sam glad things are stable at the present.  Keep those feet up   

Seren nice to see you.  Hope things are going well with you all.

Kara hope your sil is OK, and that they get to meet bubs very soon.  It's good that Tyler has her appt soon, must have put your mind at ease.  I think that you should get things checked out with your GP.  I get a lot of pain following my epidural, but I think some of it is to do with Elliot's postion during delivery.  I waiting for physio etc   .

Sarah glad things are settling for you.

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## kara76

I have a niece at long last, 7lbs 13oz


----------



## Queenie1

ah congratulations auntie kara. wishing mum and baby all the best.
x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news about your niece Kara, hope mum and baby are both well. Good you chased up that referral, not too long to wait now for Tyler. Hope it turns out to be nothing to worry about.

Marieclare, hope you are keeping well

Claire, how are you? You must have been waiting a long while for the physio now, hope you get seen soon.

Kara, you are right, 4 hours sleep is enough, just long enough to recharge the batteries. Well, all three boys in bed now, so having five mins to myself before I go too. Fingers crossed they will stay asleep for a few hours. Ioan has fed practically every hour tonight.


----------



## claire1

Sarah I'm OK thanks.  Yeah I have waited a while, our physio dept are snowed under and I'm not classed as urgent.  I'm managing with work at the mo, but think thats because I'm only working 3 days, but will see what happens when I go back fulltime in a few weeks.  We have health insurance, but don't want to claim on that unless I really have to, but will if it takes much longer.

Kara great news on becoming an aunty.


----------



## kara76

Sarah sounds like ioan is having a growth sprut. Tyler fed like that for ages cause she wasn't good at bf lol. Fancy meeting next week?

Claire hope u get an appointment soon. I might call gp and make an appointment.

Afm I'm off to see niece later, I have a picture and omg she is gorgeous. Luke should be home at 6pm and we will go then. Brings back wonderful memories of all those post birth feelings, I was on a high and couldn't sleep lol 
Another good night in own house. Madam woke at 345 for a top up.gona have a day at home today and get loads of washing done


----------



## PixTrix

Congrats on your niece Kara. I am thrilled that you've got an appointment throught for Tyler


----------



## Jule

Great news on your neice kara.two little girls to grow up and play together especially as there is not much age gap between tyler and the new baby.

Happy belated birthday to morgan.hope he had a lovely day,I'm sure he was spoilt rotten.

Sam hope u r ok and resting.are u gonna stay off work now until babies arrive.hope u get no more bleeding until babies arrives.

Sarah sounds like u r doing really well and babies r growing well.

Tric how r the twins?

Claire how's it been going back to work.I will be dreading that time 

Kara r u planning on going back to wrk?


----------



## miriam7

hi everyone im still here lurking! just dont get chance to keep up and read all the posts properly anymore (im being jumped all over as i type this!) jules so sorry about your father in law what a horrible time for you both ..hope you are doing ok   sam i have been thinking of you and am so glad you are at home and resting now im sure we are all praying that babies hang on in there for a good couple of weeks yet   hope everyone else is ok   as for us maia has been going on the potty for the last week when we are in the house its crazy how quick time has gone she really is turning into a little girl not a baby


----------



## kara76

Hiya miriam. Wow go maia, she is growing up so fast

Sam how are you?

Jule hope your ok. I'm not returning to work but will have another 6 ish months and have to find something new

Afm mega busy day and poor rex has a growth on his foot that might need removing if the cream doesn't help and of needed removal he might lose a toe. He's my boy so I hope he will be ok


----------



## miriam7

aww poor rex hope the cream works im sure he would cope fine if he did have to lose a toe tho , tyler is growing loads i see in pics on ******** cant wait for next meet seems i havent seen anyone for months!


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Thanks miriam, I'm praying it goes down , I so hope he doesn't need an op it would worry me sick

Talking of pottys, tyler went for a wee on the loo at my mums yesterday and had a pee on her pot this morning, more luck than judgement for sure. I'm really hoping to have her out of nappies asap when she's up on her feet.hoping to get rid of dummies too soon but have to wait for a none teething time I think. 
My sil is coming out of hospital today, she's having the same battle I did wth breast feeding bless her. For me I stuck at it cause I wanted something natural after all the medical intervention


----------



## kara76

me again lol

mental day

saw sil and baby and injected someone else for the first time which was enjoyable lol, shes on clexane lol. Then dentist for an hour and 1/4 and omg i had jaw ache but tooth all ready for crown yay yay
got a letter and i might not be able to claim dole, They are waiting for info from tax office, its all very crap tbh but either way im not ready to return to work and will just be skint lol

hows everyone?


----------



## Taffy Girl

Just a quick hello from me. Been a busy week again!

Morgan had a great birthday - he slept a lot of the day and we had a lovely family party in the night. Cannot believe he is one!
His party trick was holding his index finger up if you asked him how old he was today - so sweet!!! 
We had a lovely weekend in Chester - went to Liverpool for the day on Sunday as wed never been which was fun. 
Little man his jabs on wednesday and starts nursery the following monday - the time is going way to fast for my liking!!
I have a meeting with my boss on Wednesday morning and am due to start back in 3 weeks time - so not looking forward to it.
I have now lost 15lbs since the new year doing slimming world - so have managed to get back into my work clothes again!  

Kara - what a bummer about the money - how come other people get it no probs for years on end. Dont blame you for wanting to stay home with your little one. Hope rex will be ok - Jasper had something similar last week - but think it was just an infection as it seems to be getting better with antibiotics. 

Jule been thinking of you and DH - hope you are bearing up   

Sam hope you are taking things extra easy x 

Sarah sounds like you are doing a grand job with the boys! 

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## kara76

Taffy well done you on your weight lose, I bet you looking all yummy mummy. 
Hope your meeting goes well

Morgan sounds so cute, I can't believe he has hit 1 years old already, doesn't the time just fly by now

I'm thinking of getting a second opionion about rexs paw and seeing the senior vet before an operation is decided, its worryinh me


----------



## PixTrix

Hi Kara, so sorry to hear that Rex has got a problem with his paw. What exactly has he got on it and what cream has the vet given you? Not sure if you have heard of it, or if it would be appropriate in Rex's case but the rescue centre by me swear by aromesse cream. It has worked wonders for many dogs that have gone into them in such a terrible state with skin conditions and inflamed sores etc. take a look at the link of some of the dogs from the rescue centre before and after the cream http://www.freewebs.com/manytearsrescue/aromesse.htm

/links


----------



## kara76

I haven't heard of that cream. Rex has a growth type thing or I personally think its an interdigit cyst but that's from searching the internet. He has fuciderm gem which I believe is a steriod cream and of course getting it on and keeping it on his hard


----------



## Sam76

Just a quickie from me - sorry no personals...

Still all stable here and   that things stay same. Taking things very very easy - going up to mum's whilst DH is in work. Spending all day sitting/lying down/eating and walking to bathroom and back. Had very uncomfortable day yesterday - could'nt seem to  get comfy sitting or lying but as long as everything else stays ok. I can cope with that   

hugs to all xxx


----------



## PixTrix

AW such a worrying time when there's something wrong with our poochies. Not sure that cream would be any good if not an open sore or irritation. Not easy to keep a cream on them is it. I think you are right to get a second opinion. Hope all can be sorted

So glad all is still stable Sam and you are taking it easy


----------



## kara76

Sam great to hear from you, keep resting up

Pix its not open, its like a big spot but I do think its burst tonight. I just don't want him going through a pointless op if its not needed. What am I like questions vets lol, its like when I use to question my tx and often I was right lol . The first night we put cream on I taped one of tylers socks on his paw


----------



## PixTrix

lol @ questions, I think its so important to though. That was a good idea with Tylers sock, bet he looked cute! Yeah def question it and know if an op is the answer or if it can be treated in another way. Maybe if you go to the aromesse website there may be a way you could contact them to see if the cream would be appropriate or ask your vet. It really does work wonders where other treatments have failed. Hope its sorted soon. How are you feeling now are you still getting pain or was it just when you have AF?


----------



## kara76

Pix I get pain 2 weeks out of 4 just like before which is a bummer. Gona take a look at website and thank u so much. We sure love our fur babies


----------



## PixTrix

oh yes mine are each side of me now snuggled in! Oh no that is pants, would there be any way of you seeing Mr. G


----------



## kara76

Aww cuddles

I could probably see him but not much point. Kinda wish I cud just stop periods as they r pointless lol. I mite see my gp soon and see what they advised but I certainly don't wana go through another op. Gona start my omega 3 again as they really help


----------



## claire1

Sam glad things are stable.  I have been thinking of you.


----------



## PixTrix

sounds like you have got a plan in mind, hope you can soon be pain free. Don't blame you not wanting to go through another op


----------



## kara76

If I needed contraception I would be on the injection and not have periods lol


----------



## PixTrix

could you go on it anyway to see the back of the evil witch!?


----------



## kara76

I have strongly considered it but decide against it incase its like the pill and I turn into an angry person lol
$
Just posted pics on ** of rexs paw


----------



## PixTrix

lol oh I know that pill feeling so well! Speaking of the pill I don't know what JE was on about not DR for FET as they have given me suprecur! Cool will have a look


----------



## kara76

Weird maybe they have either got confused or do what u to dr


----------



## PixTrix

Def DRing, whenever that'll be now! Had a look at the pic and the cute sock pic and googled too you could well be right about the cyst. i would def get another opinion from another vet. There's one vet where I go who's recommended surgery for both my poochies for different things when others have opted against it.


----------



## kara76

Dr soon I bet hun

I'm gona call um on tue or wed and ask about seeing the top dog as the vet we saw was the young lady and u think its a case of experience that needs to over look rex

Bed is calling yawn yawn. Must meet soon


----------



## PixTrix

yep experience counts for a lot. Nighty night, yeah we'll arrange meeting up and I can have fun catching Tyler on one of her great escapes!


----------



## kara76

Hiya

How is everyone!

Seems very queit here at the moment


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone

How are you all

Ravan, miriamebonie, popsi mimi, nic how's the lo

Tric how are your little ones? 

Sarah how are the boys? Still on a growth sprut?

Sam how are you? 

Jule how are you and bump? How's stu?

Taffy how's u and morgan?

Everyone else hello

Afm tyler is saying ta and we are playing passing things to each other and sayong ta, so cute and she is loving putting things into things and the washing machine is a deffo fave


----------



## trickynic

Hiya - all is well here. The Bells managed to avoid the sickness bug even though me, DH and both his parents went down with it! We've started taking them to swimming lessons which is really cool. DH is off work this week so we were hoping to do lots of family stuff but weather is rubbish! Started weaning the babies last week which is fun - I'm pureeing everything in sight! I swear I have made enough food to last the next 3 months! 


Hope everyone else is well. Kara, sorry to hear about your dog, hope he gets better soon.
Sam - still hanging on in there! keep cooking those babies girl!
Sarah - how are you getting on?


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone

I can see everyone is doing well

Kara - bet you love hearing Tyler say ta, it melts your heart.
Nic - love the pic of the lo's and their cheeky smiles, reminds me I must update my signature with a new pic.

had a night out in Cardiff on Saturday for my sisters hen night and I managed to stay wide awake all night, was very grateful to DH on Sunday for getting up with Sophie. Sophie is really starting to babble and likes to take my hand and walk me to what she wants. Really looking forward to our holiday now, 4 weeks and yes I'm counting. Got to go ladies DH wants the laptop will pop back when I can and catch up xx


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Hope your all well

Sam I'm thinking of you.

Jule hope everyone is OK

Nic how's the weaning going?

Nic sounds like you had a good time on Saturday night

Sarah hope things are going OK with the boys

Taffy well done on the weight loss.  Hope Morgan is OK

Kara hope you get some joy with the vet

Sorry to anyone I've missed, hope your all OK

Elliot is 6 months old today and my hasn't it gone quick.  His passport arrived today (I only sent it off last week), and he looks so cute on it   .


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Tric what delights are you doing ur babes? Tyler is an ace eater and eats everything , the puree stage only lasted about 2 weeks for us, we did a little of puree and blw. Bet its fun for them both and you

Nic well done of your night out. Isn't it good to go out, I've only been out once since tyler came alone

Claire how's work? Happy 6 months elliot wow it does go so quick


----------



## kara76

How's everyone else?

Afm well tyler has dropped her second nap of the day and now only naps once a day for anything from 30mins to hour and half depends what's going on. Such a delight and jeez she's into everything and loves putting objects into things and insists u take her dummy but rex doesn't understand thay lol. Talking of rex back to vet tomorrow boo boo


----------



## nic2010

Claire - Sophie's passport arrived within 7 days, the lady that took our forms in said it could take up to 7 weeks and she may be called for an interview, I replied it would be intresting to see a 6 month old baby hold down a conversation! She then noted her mistake and didn't even crack a smile. 

Kara - It was great to get out and enjoy just a few alcoholic drinks. We have an eater here to can't remember when I could sit down and eat my own dinner and not share it.

Looking forward to tomorrow as it's my last working day of the week and me and Sophie always have girly time on a thursday.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Sorry it's been a while, boys are keeping me v busy. Nights are getting a bit easier, now they are awake more in the day. Bath before bed is definitely helping.

Sam, glad to hear you are doing ok and being looked after, thinking of you hun

Kara, sounds like Tyler is doing great

Nic, glad you had a good night out

Nic, hows the weaning going puree queen?!

Good luck with work Taffy

Can't believe Elliot is 6 months already Claire

How are you Jule?

Boys are growing fast, feel like I have been feeding non stop these last few days. HV is coming today so we'll see how heavy they are- they definitely feel like a couple of lumps now lol. I was supposed to go to our first twin club meeting today but had a phone call last night to say my gran is v poorly and won't be here much longer, feeling a bit rubbish so having a sofa day. She went into hospital the day I did to have the boys after a minor fall and they were working on getting her back home, she stopped eating last week for some reason and now everything is packing up. At 93 she's a good old age, but very sad she won't meet her great grandsons - I couldn't travel with the boys and the hospital ward seems to have lots of bugs going round. My other nan came last week and we had a lovely time so sad she won't be able to have the same special time.


----------



## kara76

Sarah sorry to hear about your gran. Must be very upsetting for you. My nan passed while I was cycling yet i like to believe she had a word with the big guy in the sky as I got pregnant weeks after! So how big are your boys now after the hv visit. Fair play to u girl, I found growth spruts hard going with one baby let alone 2 , thank god for 2 boobies

Nic lol like you I never get dinner to myself anymore

How's everyone else?

Afm went to baby group this morninh and madam has lost weight and is now 18 13oz not a problem as she is so active and now is standing unaided when she doesn't think about it as soon as she realises she's doing it well its down on her bum. Rex been to vet and had jab, pills , collar and cream and we hope this works as the growth is on his weight bearing paw so they only wana remove if cancer so next step if it doesn't go is a biospy under sedation as he always go nuts in the vets and the vet could never get a biospy with sedation


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Kara. My gran has actually improved a bit today. Mum was told she had kidney failure and rushed over, but turns out kidney failure is on the cards if she doesn't start eating /  drinking. They think it might be down to an infection and are treating that so its wait and see if her appetite improves. The main thing is she is comfortable.

Well, the chunky boys are doing well. Ioan is now 11lb 4oz and Dylan 11lb 7oz, so Ioan has caught up quite a bit. At least all the cake and chocolate I am eating is doing some good! I gave the boys some tummy time this afternoon and Ioan rolled on to his back. He was trying to get to a toy that had caught his eye, he's a strong little feller. Both are now giving us lots of smiles, it's lovely. You will see a difference next time we catch up.

Tyler will be walking before you know it Kara, clever girl. Hope Rex's paw gets better without needing an op. That would be my Tess's worst nightmare, she hates anyone touching her paws and also kicks off in the vets - they always examine her on the floor as she jumps off the table


----------



## Sam76

Sarah - sorry to hear your Nan is poorly but glad to hear that she's comfortable and hope she starts eating and drinking and shows signs of further improvement.   

I know it's hard not being able to see grandparents. My grandmother is still in hospital - admitted a couple of days after I was after a fall - she's 92 and has had an operation to have a pin put in her hip - I saw her when I was discharged but haven't been able to get back since. She's doing pretty well but is having antibiotics for a chest infection at the moment.

Meg and Poppy (our naughty hounds) send woofs and wags to Tess, Rex, Jasper and all other furry family members xxx

AFM - have hospital appointment tomorrow for scan and to see mw/consultant. Will let you know how it goes. Thanks for your continued good wishes everyone. Really means a lot xxx


----------



## kara76

Sarah hope your nan improves. Wow girl u sure you haven't been feeding dylan and ioan cake lol. Musical melodies in narberth every thursday 1 til 230 if ever u fancy it, babies of all ages I believe, I'm going for first time tomorrow

Sam good to hear from you and hope you appointment goes well tomorrow

Woof woof from rex


----------



## Sam76

Quick one from me...

Had growth scan today and all seems ok. Babies are measuring fine for dates. Can't believe how lucky we are. Will have weekly appointments at hospital for next 3 weeks to check bloods and amniotic fluid. Don't think I'll be able to properly relax for the rest of this pregnancy and still taking one step at a time but feel incredibly blessed with every day that babies stay put and hold tight. xxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Sam, that's such great news. You've got two little fighters there x


----------



## sun dancer

Sam thats brill news glad those babies r holding on and keeping strong for u both x x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Sam that's wonderful news that ur scan and check up went well

Afm madam butterfly is continuing to wee on potty in morning and today did a poo on command too yay well done tyler . Little monkey decided 630 was wakey wake time well nope so stayed in bed and she dropped back off at 815 for 45mins . I've got to go and sign on today yet still don't no if I'm gona get anything as they say o haven't paid enough national insurance which I know and have proof I have!!


----------



## Queenie1

kara hope yesterday went well and you are entitled to something. wow tyler using a potty can't believe how quick time is going. hope rex paw is getting better.

jule how are you and your babies hope you are all well and blooming.

sam so pleased that babies are holding their own and staying put.  

sarah your boys sound like they are doing very well. hope your nan is improving.

claire, taffy, raven, miriam,mini hope you are all well and babies are growing well.

hi to anyone i've missed.


----------



## kara76

Morning all 

How is everyone?

Hiya queenie thanks for asking about rex, we are so pleased that it looks like rexs paw is getting better phew. Another successful morning on the potty, I can't believe how clever my girl is lol...trouble is she's growing up too quick lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

So pleased to hear your scan went well Sam, you are doing so well xxx

Hi Queenie, hope you are well

Kara, I can't believe how quick Tyler is picking everything up, you are doing a fab job hun.  Coffee this week sometime?

Thanks for your kind wishes about my gran. She's much the same, seems to have infections that they are treating at the moment, but may not continue to do so if she gets much weaker as she's still not eating. The boys are well. Ioan is turning out to be a good little sleeper, now just needs to teach his bro! I went to see my acupuncturist yesterday which was lovely, she has a real connection with the boys. 

Hope all mums and babies and mums to be are all keeping well x


----------



## kara76

Sarah coffee would be great. How you fixed for tuesday? Also there is a breast feeding club in narberth on wednesday at 10 til 12 if u fancy coming along, I'm goin for my first time lol

Glad to hear ioan is a good sleeper, whay about dylan. Love to your nan.


----------



## Jule

HI everyone.
Sam great to hear that the babies are doing well and still fighting. How is your back now, is it any better now you are resting?

Queenie how are you?  Nice to hear from you hope your dh is ok.

Sarah hope your nan starts to improve hopefully she will respond well to the antibiotics.  SOunds like you are doing really well with the boys.  They must be coming up for 8 weeks soon?

How is everyone else?

We are much the same and times are still hard here, hence the reason im hardly on here!  DH mum moved out last sun which was good and has given me and dh some time together which has been much needed.  It was dh dad's birthday yest so we spent the day with his mum and the family came for the day as well. 
DH is still dreadfully upset which comes and goes throughout the days.  The only good thing at the moment is the babies and im very lucky that through all this stress things are still ok.  We had our 1st midwife appt last week and heard the heartbeats for the firsttime which was lovely. I am getting loads of movement from both now as well.  Although one seems to have settled high up under the ribs and amongst the bowel so that is not very pleasant    Im growing by the day though and hoping ill manage in work for another 7 weeks, which is hard now!

Our house is on the market so really hoping it sells quickly and we have something lined up for either before the babies are born or very soon after.  Unfortunately DH now out of work so needs must.


----------



## jk1

Jule - just wanted to send you some hugs, hope things get better with time xx

Sam - i'm so pleased that the babies are doing well in there!! they are little fighters by the sounds of it xx

Kara - how mega impressed am i that Tyler can use the potty!! my nephew wasn't 'house trained' (sorry i only have dog!! ) until he just over 3 years old...

Hope everyone has had a good weekend,

Jo xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, sorry you are having such a tough time. Hugs to you and dh. So glad to hear you and the babies are doing well. Don't push yourself at work, get plenty of rest when you can hun.

Hey kara, Tuesday sounds good, will text you


----------



## Kitty71

Sam lovely to hear those babies are snuggled in nicely and growing well.

Jule big hug for all of you   

Kara I love hearing about Tyler on the potty she's amzing!! I give DP updates on her progress and even he's impressed   

Take care everyone,

x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jk lol about the house training

Kitty so funny u update ur dh. Will miss u at the meet

Jule big hugs, must be very hard and wth time I'm sure things will improve. Hugs to stu. So glad the babes are doing well and u heard those magical heart beats

Sarah great c u tuesday hope ur well

Afm we went swimming yesterday and as I was changimg tyler she peed all over me then I sat her in plastic box used to store clothes and she used it as a potty lol. I'm sure once she can walk and tell me she needs to use the potty she will be out of nappies at the moment I judge it and yesterday she went on potty after lunch too....amazing.tyler is still asleep atm and I'm laying in bed cuddling rex


----------



## trickynic

Morning


Kara - I can't believe Tyler is using a potty already! I thought that wasn't until they are about 2! oh well, shows how much I know! I took Alys swimming yesterday and she shat all over me, 2 nappies, and the changing mat. I was so horrified and had to ask another mum for a nappy!
Sam - glad to hear the babies are doing well. Every day is a bonus!
Sarah - sounds like your boys are doing well. They are going to catch up with Alys soon!!
Jule - glad to hear you are keeping so well too.


AFM DH was off for half term last week which was lovely. Gutted he's gone back now. Babies are doing really well and are happy most of the time! Getting them weighed this afternoon. I'm desperate to lose the rest of my baby weight now and have signed up to weight watchers as I need the discipline!


----------



## kara76

Hiya tric. Bet u miss your dh after he has been at home. How does alys like the pool?
Hope the baby weight goes soon, how much have u got to lose?

Tyler is very young using a potty and it wasn't planned just sort of happened! I've had such a hectic day and now its dinner time for tyler and then bath. I've changed her room round as she could reach the light switch and really enjoyed playing with it

Sarah see you tomorrow, can't wait to see how much ur boys have grown


----------



## trickynic

Kara - I want to lose just over a stone if I can. I put on 3 stone in pregnancy but lost 2 of that on the day of their birth! First day on weight watchers and I'm craving beer and crunchie blast icecream!!


Alys cried for the first 2 swimming lessons as she was so cold but they both loved it this week as we bought them some of those swimming jackets to wear. They both cope really well with being put under water too!


----------



## kara76

Tric good luck losing thw weight. I put on 2.5 stone. Your babes sound so lovely, are you bringing them on saturday? When do you go back to work?

Been a massive debate today/tonight on ******** between some of my friends, seems a few people think breast feeding after the new born stage is like being a peudofile! Sorry I can't spell it. I'm so sad some people feel like that. 
I actually feel quite cross about it. 

Anyone got any ideas of how I would go about getting some training in counselling? I want to become a infertility type counsellor and also breast feeding but haven't a clue where to start


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, I can't help with how but just wanted to say you'd be an amazing counsellor, hang on a minute - you already are! x


----------



## PixTrix

that would be just the job for you Kara. I reckon you may be able to do a course in haverfordwest college, but not sure. I know that carmarthenshire colleges do different counselling courses, I think most one day a week. Heres the link https://www.colegsirgar.ac.uk/index.php?option=com_zoo&task=category&category_id=333&Itemid=235&lang=en

The OU do a number of counselling courses and with your current situation of not working you migh be able to get the course fee paid and some kind of grant depending on the number of credits studied. Do a search here http://www3.open.ac.uk/study/


----------



## trickynic

Kara - my friend does breast feeding peer support through the breast feeding network - http://www.breastfeedingnetwork.org.uk/peer-support.html
The La Leche League also does it - http://www.llli.org/LAD/TaLLL/TaLLL.html

Yes I will be bringing the babies with me on Sat but will need help feeding them if there are any volunteers??  
Have made enquiries with HR about when to go back to work as I have some annual leave to use up first. Likely to be start of Sept so it's nice that me and DH will have summer hols off together with the Bells.


----------



## kara76

Morning all


Thanks all, will look into options and also ask job centre about training

Tric have u sorted childcard? 

Afm tylers night sleeping is settling down now for sure, but changed her room round and she woke twice looking scared last night but was fine this morning and woke up and played. The last 2 out of 3 nights she has gone from 8 til almost 7 then back again til 9 ish but last night she was exhausted and fell asleep on luke at 7pm so was in bed earlier. Another successful morning on the potty, that's 8 in a row now wow wee and she is standing more and more unaided now


----------



## trickynic

That's brill about Tyler -she's doing really well!


Yes, I've found a great little nursery near me. Haven't decided how many days I am going to work yet, still deciding


----------



## spooks

kara - people saying that 


> breast feeding after the new born stage is like being a peudofile


is such an outrageous thing to say 
what on earth is wrong with people    the world is going mad - if their ancestors hadn't fed them they wouldn't be here now (not such a bad thing perhaps)

tylers pottying sounds fab - clever girl indeed

nic, pick, mrs thomas, jule, sarah, kitty, jo, queenie and everyone else i've missed    hope you are all well

sam - glad the tickers going up and up - a while to go i know but you must be relieved 

take care all


----------



## kara76

Hiya all how is everyone?

Spooks how's u and little spooks?

Afm tyler is teething mega mega bad and was awake every 45 mins between 1 and 5am , I did bring her in with us at 1am as she needed a cuddle, her nose was and is so snotty, I don't think I've ever seen so much snot and it keeps coming. Woke at 5am and luke got up and left for drifting and I managed to go back to sleep for a bit but wokr with a painful hand and wrist and its still bad, can't lift or put pressure on it


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope you are all ok?

Sam how are you?  Hope things are going well for you.

Spooks how are you?

Kara sounds like Tyler is doing ever so well be great to see you at next meet.

I am awaiting a phone call from physio as since yesterday i can barely move.  The midwife has said its super pubic dysfunction think thats what she called it.  It feels like my pelvic bone has been broken and the pain is going into the groin.  She said there is nothing they can do apart from give me exercises and crutches.  My only concern is that i wont be able to contine in work which i really need to do.  At the mo i cant get myself off the sofa or walk upstairs without being in pain just hoping it settles a little


----------



## nic2010

Jule I can't even begin to know how painful that must be. Try and rest up as much as you can. I've seen people wear support belts, would that help?
Nic x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Hope everyone is ok. Sam, thinking of you and your little ones, hope you are doing ok.

Jule, SPD sounds really nasty, I know a lady here who had it when expecting twins. I hope the physio can help and make sure you rest up. re mat leave, I would still put in to start mat leave when you had planned and go sick if you need too, hopefully then you wouldn't lose out on any time / money. Hope all is progressing well for you otherwise x

Kara, how's Tyler's teething? Have you found that pushchair yet?

Hope the babybells are well Nic

Taffy, enjoy your last week of freedom

Hi Nic, hope  you and Sophie are well and you are managing work ok

Claire, how are you and Elliot?

Hello to everyone else

Well, I don't get much time online these days as the boys keep me very busy, but I think of you all on here often. They're asleep just now after having their first jabs, can't believe they are 8 weeks old already. They are keeping me entertained, their different characters are really coming out now.


----------



## kara76

Sorry I haven't been on , need eyes in my ****

Jules huni if its that I think u better prepare for being off work as hv on crutches won't work

Nic hiya how's u and ur lo? What pushchair have u got 

Sarah wow that times gonr quick, how were the jabs? 

Afm mega busy lol teething is extreme and a cold and cough now too. Off to zumba later!
The search for pushchairs continues, its between britax b mobile, micralite superlite, petite star and now an added one out and about nipper


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jabs were ok thanks. Ioan did a great screaming fit but settled down pretty quick. They are both sleeping off the shock now! Weight gain is good too, both just over 12lb, chunky boys. Dylans puking is calming down I'm pleased to say, he's not piling on the ounces as quick now but still gaining so happy with that. 

I heard good things about the nipper, a lot of twin mums have the double version. Poor Tyler, she must be fed up teething and a cold. Enjoy zumba hun


----------



## Queenie1

jules sorry to hear your in pain hope physio can help. 

kara hope tyler is feeling better soon. enjoy zumba i have just got back , i try to go twice a week. hoping to loose a few pounds before tx.

sam thinking of you and your babes.

sarah hope your little ones are ok after their jabs. 

hi nic hope you and babes are well

hi to everyone on on here.


----------



## nic2010

Queenine   good luck for your tx

Sarah I hardly get any time to post looking after 1 and I can't believe the boys are 8 weeks already, it goes to fast. Not enjoying work to much but 3 days is a good balance I think.

Kara we did have a silvercross linear freeway that we used for all of 2 minutes    we now have a cosatto Yo, it came complete with rain covers and foot muff, pops up and down and really couldn't ask for more. Love reading about little Tyler on the big girl toilet, we have a bought a potty but we are not quite there yet.

big HELLO to everyone else

Well news from us it that we are walking   Sophie just decided she had enough of crusing and is now taking at least 15 steps between furniture. She now grabs my hand and takes me around the house and really is such a girly girl. We do our make up together in the morning (she brushes her face with the make up brushes) and brush our hair and gives me kisses out of the blue, I feel like she's saying 'Love you mum' (cheesey I know).

Hope to hear about everyone soon it's been a little quite here lately
Nic x


----------



## spooks

nic - nothing cheesy about that it sounds lovely 

queenie - good luck at the planning appointment - hope you come away from it with a *good plan* 

sarah jane - glad all is well 

kara and jule  all's well here thanks. 
Glad the weather's getting brighter now (even though it's still freezing) baby spooks is a real outdoors girl and loves digging in the mud and finding it funny when she falls head first into a tub of soil  

we've only ever had the one pushchair - mamas and papas pliko - was a pram whilst she was a baby, and she's been using it in pushchair mode for ages, she still loves going in it even though she can walk for miles, it's handy for shopping trips as you can pile loads on. Definitely recommend it to mummies to be, but not good value for older kiddies i suppose.

jule - hope the pain eases  

love to all, hope everyone's well
 spooks


----------



## kara76

Aww nic that is a lovely thing and not cheesey. Wow go girl, on her feet now so even less rest for you lol

Spooks digging in garden sounds fun

Omg zumba was great fun and I think I'm gona hurt tomorrw and I'm off out with the girls tomorrow night for a meal, tyler is very unsettled atm and took luke a while to settled her and she woke as soon as I was back for a good feed, first good good feed today as she has taken to biting my nips...all day! Not great and hope it stop


----------



## kara76

I had my dental crown fitted today yay and a random guy said that my daughter was a delight... Aww I felt so proud


----------



## pickwick

Hello ladies
Sorry I haven't been on for ages I don't know where th time goes to be honest.  John has been really busy in work since Ruby was born so he is working all hours.  Finally there is a light at the end of the tunnel and the job he is on should be finished in the next few weeks, hopefully. Will get a helping hand soon.
Ruby is 12 weeks old tomorrow and I am dreading taking her for her second lot of jabs.  Not sure how many she's having tomorrow.
Kara, I was thinking of going to zumba just up the road, sounds fun, think I will have a go.
Sarah sounds like your boys are doing really well.
It's really nice to read all your lovely stories on here ladies about your little ones.
Jule sorry to hear you are in so much pain, sending you hugs.
Hope you all have a good evening.xxx


----------



## kara76

Pick lovely to hear from you, hope the jabs go ok

How is everyone?

Afm tyler has a nasty cough and has been up a lot in the night as it hurts her , I'm getting lots of cuddles which is not the norm. Think we have decided that breast feeding will end at 12months, we are hoping to be away the weekend after tylers birthday and might use this weekend to stop it yet I'm still undecided but I know that we as a family need to decide this. Hoping my parents will care for tyler this weekend but I will be back and fourth as we are only going drifting locally. 

Sam how are you?

Jule hope your ok, did you manage to get to westlife as I know u usually go

Sarah how are the pudds lol, hope your well. Must meet up soon

Nic how's the walking going? have you brought proper shoes yet?

Spooks how's baby spooks doing in the garden

claire hows you and elliot? when are you off on hols?

Ravan, miriam, ebony,mimi,  popsi how's you all

Taffy how's morgan? Are you all set for returning to work!

Tric how's the weaning going?

Omg there are so many of us I'm sure I haven't got everyone


----------



## Sam76

Hi everyone   

Sorry another quick one from me....

My Grandmother died last weekend so things have been a bit up and down this week. Although she was in hospital she seemed to be doing pretty well so it was a bit of a shock. The funeral is on Tuesday. My poor Dad has lost both of his parents in the last 3 months   My grandparents were in their nineties and did have 65 very happy years together so we are all gratful for that and able to look back on many happy memories. I really thought that Grandma would get to meet the twins, but I'll always remember her reaction when we told her the news, which was priceless.

Hospital appointment this week was ok again   consultant said that the other doctors that saw and examined me when I was there before being transfered to the Gwent had asked her if my babies were at the Heath - they can't believe that I'mstill pregnant.The consultant said 'it's like a miracle' and I'm inclined to agree! Still not taking anything for granted and grateful for each uneventful day that passes. Had a very chilled birthday on Wednesday (thanks for the ** messages   ) and just continuing to take things easy.

One quick personal to my fellow double-bumper... Jule, sorry to hear you're in pain   Make sure you do what's best for you and the babies. I've had a physio appointment this week and have SPD - have been given a support band which helps a bit but I'm getting less and less mobile. Take it easy hun xxx (ps loving your ******** bump pics - you look fab x)


----------



## trickynic

Great to hear from you Sam. So sorry to hear about your nan


----------



## kara76

Sam great to heat from you and you certainly have a couple of fighters on board. Almost 28 weeks girl which is very good after all u have been through, good to see you shocking the professionals lol 

Tric hi hopw the weaning is going well still

Afm poor tyler has a slight chest infection yet is still a happy little girl and getting naughtie too. I have to take her everywhere with me in the house now as she has taken to turning tv on and off and pulling it about and climbing on anything she can find. Opening doors and drawers and generally investigating everything


----------



## kara76

Sam also I would like to say I'm sorry to hear about your nan, she will be watching over you and your babes. I often wished my nan knew the outcome of our treatment yet I think she kicked some big man in the sky **** for us to get our dream


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Sam I am sorry about your nan, so sad. But I am thrilled that your babes are snuggled in and fighting. 

Poor Tyler Kara, hope she is soon better bless her

It was lovely to bump into you Sarah, your handsome little boys are growing

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

sam so sorry to hear about your nan. my prayers are with you.  great news on your babies they are definately fighters. 

jules hope you are in less pain and are well.

kara hope tyler is better soon. 

hi everyone


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Thanks queenie tyler seems better today. I'm in the mirror today, wasn't sure it was going in but I've googled and it says its in but haven't seen the paper myself, would have liked more detail in the piece but I suppose journos aren't interested in medical facts!


----------



## Queenie1

hi kara

http://www.mirror.co.uk/life-style/kids-and-family/2011/03/12/one-weekend-i-finally-got-the-baby-i-d-been-dreaming-of-for-13-years-115875-22983090/

here is the link to your interview in the mirror.

will buy the mirror today as well.

/links


----------



## claire1

Sam so sorry about your Nan   .  I often wish that my grandfather was here to see Elliot, he would have loved him.  Great news about babies.

Hi everyone else

We have a crawler


----------



## kara76

Go elliot, well done little man


----------



## jo1985

sam sorry to hear about ur nan

claire well doen to elliot a lovely milestone been reached.

kara hope tyler is ok and read ur mirror piece

jules hope ur doing ok and the spd is not causing u to much pain 

hi to everyine else hope bumps and babies r ok xx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Sam, I'm really sorry to hear about your grandma    She will be watching over you and looking out for your little ones. You are doing so well, good on you for proving the docs wrong. Glad you had a good birthday xxx

Jule, how are you? Hope they can help with the spd pain

Pix, it was a lovely surprise to see you - definitely must have a mini meet again soon

Kara, how is Tyler? Poor thing chest infection and teething. Lovely article in the Mirror hun. Def up for meeting again soon, could do Carmarthen again?

Great to hear your news Pick, hope Ruby's jabs went ok

Sounds like baby Spooks is having fun in the garden!

Wow, Elliot is crawling - you'll need your wits about you now Claire!

Well done Sophie on walking. Hope you are ok Nic

Nic, how are you and the babybells?

Taffy, good luck back at work

Hi Queenie and Jo

Ravan, Miriam, Ebonie, Mimi, hope you are all well 

afm, the boys are doing well. Sleeping is getting much better, Ioan went from 8 until 5 last night and Dylan 8 until 3 then both got up about 7. They're having a morning nap now. I'm not really one for rigid routines, but they seem to have worked out their own pattern so will go with that. I'm thinking of a dream feed about 11pm to see if that will see them right through - any tips? Just glad though to have a block of a few hours sleep, makes all the difference to sanity!


----------



## pickwick

Sam sorry to hear about your Gramdma.
Kara, glad Tyler is on the mend.
Afm just on our way back from a weekend in Cornwall, lovely break.  Ruby was fine after her injections.
Sarah glad your boys are well.  Ruby is going to bed at 7 but she wakes between 1 and 3 for a feed and then sleeps until 6.  I was considering a dream feed so could also do with done tips.  She is awake most of the day now she onlyhas the odd hour here and there.
Hello to all you other lovely ladies.xxxx


----------



## pickwick

Kara, read your article, thanks for the link queenie.  It's a lovely article and brings home how precious Tyler is.xxxx


----------



## Jule

Pickwick glad u had a nice time in cornwall.it is great to get away.

Sam so sorry about your nan.how sad for you xxx.good news though that the babies r hanging tightly in there.
Hope tom goes as well as it can.r u still working?

Kara hope tyler is better soon,ill check out the article later when I havepc on.

Ooh claire you must be busy not elliott is crawling 

Sarah great to hear the boys r doing so well and your managing a little more sleep.

Taffy r u back in work yet?hope its going ok.

Tric how r ther babies bet they will grow quick now weaning has started.

Who else? Sorry just can't remember!

We went to kent for the wkend to see friends which was lovely.I was dreading the journey but we stopped plenty and took it easy and spd not too bad.only one episode of crawling upstairs 
Been to physio at work for my back pain and she has given me exercises which have now made spd worse-typical.
Seeing hosp physio thur so hopefully she can give me something to help with spd pain.not sure if I will make another 5 wks in work because of pain but I'm trying.the longer I can hold on the more time ill have off after with the babies.

One more longish journey planned for 3 wks time to my dads in reading and then that's me staying at home to rest!


----------



## kara76

Sarah the boys sound like they are doing brill. Mummy too. Carmarthen sounds great. When?

Pick are you planning on returning to work? 

Girls beware the dream feeds it might get them in a habit of waking. 

Jule glad you managed your trip. Whens your next scan.

Afm been to hsopital appointment for tyler and she is now of a waiting list to see a specialist all that was confirmed today was she does have a slight mumur! She has also grown 6 cm in lenght in 5 weeks wow and is 76cm now. Af is here and very painful. Tyler a proper handful now and lush. She is getting better yet waking at least twice at night, I feel she isn't getting enough food or milk and she is biting me at most feeds now. Maybe a signal to wean off the boob


----------



## pickwick

I might give the dream feed a miss then and just let Ruby fall into her own pattern.  Yes I am going back to work part time in July.  I work for my family so it's quite flexible, I am lucky in that respect.  I hope Tylers appointment for the specialist doesn't take too long.xxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How's everyone today?

Pick that's great its flexible

Tyler went to bed last night at 745 yet woke at 1045 as I had to move her as her face was wedged up against the rails, quick feed and didn't wake til 6am then back til 9am , shame I was awake at 4am lol typical. She took a few ozs of bottle yesterday afternoon as I'm started the very very slowly wean from mummy milk, I feel the slower it is the better it is all round


----------



## kara76

Digby congratulations on being pupo and on ur frozen embies
Progestrone is known to cause sore boobies. 
Wow clinic sounds so busy


----------



## ANDI68

Hi Ladies,

It's me ...... I know I haven't been around on the boards or at the meets but I still think about you all.

I haven't read back much sorry.

Jule, oooh that sounds very painful, how are you now?

Sam, sorry to read about your Nan, hope the little ones are doing ok?

It's my last day at work tomorrow, got a month's annual leave to take before maternity leave kicks in .. can't wait.

How is everyone?


----------



## kara76

Morning all



Andi hope u enjoy your last day in work, make sure u rest on your maternity leave

How's everyone

Afm wow tyler slept 12 and half hours last night , solid sleep too! Unbelievable.
She has shot up the centile chart too and is now 75th for weight and between 91st and 98th for height! Growing quick and she is no baby anymore, I can't believe how she has grown. They develope so very fast. I'm very proud of my girl. 
I'm off out for a meal and some vinos tonight and zumba last nite was brill


----------



## nic2010

hi everyone
only a quick post as I have so much to do before we fly sunday, sophie in bed and DH at work so lots of ironing to do. I will post when we get back.
kara - liked the article, we did a little piece for the argus a couple of weeks ago.
take care all and look forward to catching up when we get back x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Sorry your appointment with Tyler wasn't much help Kara, hope you get some answers soon. Tyler is growing so fast, sounds like she is going to be a tall leggy blonde -Luke better watch out for the boys lol

Good to hear from you Andi, hope all is going well - get as much rest as you can 

Have a good holiday Nic

Hi Jule, hope your physio can help with the spd. rest up hun

Kara, thanks for the tip about dream feeding, might give that a miss then. The boys seem to have settled into a good sleep from about 8 now so I won't mess with it. We've had a couple of busy days. Tuesday we went up to Aber to see everyone at work which was lovely, but a long day. Yesterday we went to our first twins club meeting. Seeing the twins that are toddling running off in different directions gave me an insight into what's in store!


----------



## kara76

Sarah great to hear from u and please u got to twins club, I can imagine what 2 busy babes would be like lol enjoy the quiet times now lol

Afm another brill nite, I went out and tyler did play up for daddy when she woke but slept from 1045 til 730 yay, I woke at 3am and felt 
Yucky from 2 lagers and a glass of wine lol


----------



## serenfach

Ack.. sorry, *Kara*.. it's taken me this long to get back to reply lol. Yeah motherhood is fantastic     Tiring and sometimes confusing and sometimes just a little bit scary, but amazing nonetheless  My little Lord is almost 8 months already.. I know everyone says 'wow, where does the time go' but the statement doesn't cover it - it's an actual mystery where it goes!? Tyler is 10 months.. wow.. I remember following your birth txts lol. Great to see she's doing so well Xx Hope you're well, too..

Hi to everyone else  Hope everyone is ok Xx


----------



## Jule

Andi great news u have finished work,how lovely.I have another 5wks!

Kara tyler will be nearly walking by the nxt meet then!omg time goes quick lol

Tric quick quesion I have same pram as u is there a strap for when its closed to keep it shut I can't seem to find a strap or a clip!

Sam glad things r still going ok with u hope u r resting and taking it easy.

I saw physio yest and now I have crutches and need to buy a belt.shehas given me exercises and if no improvement in 2 wks I have to go back for them to examine the pelvis incase it is not aligned and then I will need tx.yest and today been very bad I can hardly walk and stairs are awful.I'm in work today only because I have clinic and can sit all day but if no improvement by mon will have to go sick!


----------



## Jule

Just had another read 
Nic where r u going sun?how exciting is this your 1st hols as 3?

Sarah how did twins club go have u joined or was it a local group for u?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jule that sounds awful, hope the crutches help

Next meet will probably be my last one for a while. Luke is changing job so car goes and we need to tighten oue belts so will aim to come to every other meet or something


----------



## Jule

It will be lovley to see u kara at nxt meet.its so hard isn't it everywhere I go I hear that people r losing their jobs its just a constant worry.perhaps if not many at this meet the nxt one could me in carmarthen again just a thought although thinking about it I may not make that one either depends if I can still drive lol


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Carmarthen would be great if people are up for it. Will come to the next one for sure

Afm wow another 12hr sleep from tyler. Had big trouble yesterday bf her, she just bit me everytime so had no afternoon milk and I did give a bottle before bed as I want to very slowly stop bf well I don't want to and do at the same time lol. She really enjoys a bottle. Yesterday she took an unaided step twice


----------



## trickynic

Jules - so sorry to hear you're in so much pain. Can't you finish work any earlier? I don't think there is a strap to keep the buggy closed (well if there is, I haven't used it!). I usually keep mine folded up in the boot of my car. Hope you get on with the buggy ok, I've found it really great. A woman stopped me in Mothercare yesterday to ask me about the buggy as she was expecting twins - I was giving her detailed demonstration! Baby Jogger should probably pay me a salary for all the sales work I do for them!


AFM, weaning is still going well. Starting them on more adventurous foods now they are 6 months. Thinking of dropping the dream feed next week but I'm really nervous as I'm used to them sleeping through to 6.30/7am and dread the thought of them waking in the middle of the night now! oh well, hopefully it won't last too long. They aren't too fussed on drinking at 7am now so hopefully they are ready to go the whole 12 hours!


Hope everyone else is well. Anyone heard from Sam? I think I'll send her a text.


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone

Just wanted to say a quick hello to and that I'm thinking of you all.  Sorry don't have much time to post as work and Elliot are keeping me very busy.

Kara don't know if your still looking for sunglasses for Tyler, but we got a fab pair from Matalan.  They're the same as his baby banz, but were less than half the price.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## kara76

Tric glad weaning going well

Claire cheers huni. I got some babybanz in the end but no chance tyler will wear them or a hat atm, she just pulls them off

How is elliot? How's the crawling? Hope work is treating u well


----------



## claire1

Elliot's the same with his baby banz, but for some reason he'll keep these ones on for a bit longer.  I need to get some hats ready for hols,  will have a look in Carmarthen when we go next weekend.

Elliot is doing really well thanks, he's into everything at the mo.  We've had to put the safety gates up this week   

Work just don't go there, the cuts have hit us and it's not good.  Always thought nursing was a job for life, but how things change.

From the sound of it Tyler will be walking soon


----------



## kara76

Oh no hun, work life doesn't sound great. Hope your ok.
I mite have to take a look in matalan and give the shades a go. Have u got elliot a sun suit? Also thos e poncho towels look good, haven't got either yet lol

Tyler is so funny and into everything. Yesterday she fell off a step with my dad and cut her lip then later fell into a kitchen supboard and bumped her help, she's so clumsy and in such a rush, I've got my hands full lol


----------



## claire1

Yeah we've got both, just need to get some hats, but think I'm gonna wait till a week or so before we go to Zante as he has a little head.  I got them all in Matalan, but have ordered one from Debenhams as it has long sleeves and legs, in case it's really warm over there.

Yeah work is bad at the mo, they want us to do more with less resources.  The thought of coming home to Elliot keeps me going though   .  Never mind working this weekend them 2 weeks off, and looking forward to a couple of days in west wales.

They go through a clumsy faze, she will grow out of it.

Right have to go as Elliot is tickling my feet, so need to get him back


----------



## Jule

I thought that Nic im sure it wont matter anyway its just i was having a look anf couldnt find one.

SPD is getting worse if it continues over the weekend will prob have to go on sick next week but will see how i get on.  Ive sat at home all day and done nothing, walking and climbing stairs is so painnful as is sleeping, i dread going to bed.  Can anyone recommend a good supportive belt, i have seen a few online for about £30.  A bit scary though being doing my research and some people have this for life, OMG i hope i dont because if it gets worse i honestly think im gonna end up in a wheelchair for the rest of my preganncy


----------



## Shellebell

My friend was the same and she was ref either by her midwife or Dr to Physio Dept to get fitted properly for a belt/support


----------



## trickynic

Yep Jules I would def get referred to physio. This is the belt I had http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-EMMA-JANE-MATERNITY-PREGNANCY-SUPPORT-BELT-10-12-/200427721671?pt=UK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ&hash=item2eaa6c53c7. It was a great help but I can see that there are other types available that might give you even more support so just have a look on ebay.

/links


----------



## Jule

Thanks both.  Ive been to physio in the hospital and occupational health who have given me crutches but they dont give out the belts anymore, all down to money!!!! I will check that belt now thanks Nic.

Ive had very little movement for past 2 days so called the midwife and she was lovely on the phone and came and saw me, thankfully she picked up both heart beats on the doppler so feel bit more relaxed again.

How is everyone else? Is everyone having a nice weekend.  The weather has been lovely.


----------



## kara76

wow jule your pregnancy seems to be flying by now. room no doubt is getting tight in there now


----------



## trickynic

AAAAAHHHH! Dropped dream feed for first time last night and the Bells slept from 7pm til 7am!!!!!!! Sorry for showing off! lol   


PS I highly recommend HiPP Organic Good Night milk - sent them off to sleep lovely!


----------



## kara76

That's great news tric, well done baby bells.

Tyler started 12hr sleep last week and 5 out of 7 now and last nite she went 8pm til 830am. Tyler ate like a horse yesterday and had a whole roast dinner, enough for a 10year old I'm sure lol.

I had got a smear test today boo boo. Better dash I'm off out. Hating this pay as u go sim, can't wait for my new sim card to arrive


----------



## Jule

Gr8 news tric on babies sleeping all night.

Kara hope gp went ok?

I went to work today and struggled but another day done.after tom all days will now be quieter so I can rest so hoping that will help with pain.gonna buy belt online tonight to see if that helps while I'm working.cons and scan nxt mon so will discuss with them too


----------



## SarahJaneH

How is everyone? Hope people have been enjoying the nice spring weather.

Jule, hope you got hold of a belt and its hel;ping with the spd. Are you going to finish work?

Sam, keep thinking about you and hope you are doing ok

Great news that the babybells are sleeping well Nic

How are you and Tyler Kara?

Claire, sorry to hear about work. Sounds like Elliot is doing really well.

My two chunky monkeys are fine, lots of smiles and giggling now and we're having lots of fun.

Have a good weekend all x


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Jule have you finished work now? Hope your not in too much pain

Sarah can't wait to see your boys again. If this weather keeps up we can have a picinic in the park

My docs went ok, smear fine but I have to see a doc about my strange af so that's next thrusday. Tyler is now sleeping through 12hours most night 9 out of 12 and she has set her routine now too, she loves being outside in our unsafe garden lol so I try and keep her on the decking and she is learning so quick and copies us now too. I have been a careers advisor and I plan on becoming a vounteer counsellor while I train and might go into infertility but more likely to be youth work unless I can find work in the field of infertility as you know its something very close to my heart.
Off swimming now with sil and baby and of course tyler. I still feel the luckiest lady alive everyday and tyler is none stop now and such fun but I am having to set some bounderies already! Oh yes madam in the making


----------



## Queenie1

juls hope you are ok and that the belt is helping to ease the pain.

kara hope doc's can sort out af for you. i think you would be great to work in infertility. enjoy your swim with sil and tyler. 

taffy hope you and morgan are well

sarah glad to hear you and the boys are well. 

hi to miriam, raven, ebonie, mimi, and your little ones.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Queenie - great to see your ticker counting down! Hope all is well 

Picnic in the park sounds fab Kara, I was thinking of picnics too with all this sunshine. Enjoy your day and look forward to catching up next week


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi ladies

I hope you don't mind me popping along for a chat....it's been ages since I posted on the IVF Wales threads and I think I need some advice.

I'm now 21wks and wanted to ask some advice about stress during pregnancy.  I started googling it but it came up with scary stuff - as google tends to do - so I thought I'd ask you lot on here.  It's on my mind that I shouldn't be stressed coz of the twins so I've made an appt with my GP for next Tues - don't really think there's anything they can do but I don't want things to get any worse (I used to suffer badly with depression and anxiety and don't want it coming back now).  

I've been soooo calm all the way through, despite having a lot of things going on but this past week I'm so stressed out it's making me have knots in my belly and I'm getting the odd panic attack (something I used to suffer from but haven't had for a long time).  I planned to have a chill out day today without worrying about anything but I'm so on edge I can't keep still and can't relax.  I didn't sleep very well last night so I'm gonna make myself lay down to watch a film or something now.

Everyone's telling me I need to relax coz of the babies but I'm not choosing to be stressed!  I'm just wondering how bad stress is for my likkle beans and what harm it does.  I feel so scared that I'm damaging them but can't seem to stop feeling like this.

Emma


JULES:  I'm so sorry to read about your SPD.  I've been told I have that - started to feel it at 13wks but only recently found out what it is.  I have an appt with physio on Monday and was expecting to be given a support belt - didn't know they don't give them any more.  Have you tried a belt yet?  Is it helping?  I'm finding mine bearable for most of the time but I do wonder how much worse it's going to get as I get bigger.  I really hope you don't get any worse....I've heard awful stories of the pain and I'm keeping my fingers crossed I won't get too bad a bout of it.


----------



## kara76

Cheers queenie

Sarah look forward to seeing you and your boys

Emma for starters stop google that's only gona add to any stress. Stress won't harm your babies but it will make anxious, expect not to sleep well from her on in, I certainly didn't. People will always tell u not to stress and obviously its better if youy can stay calm but for your overall health.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.
Well bit of update for us.yet more stress for us dh mum in hosp which has been a nightmare.also went to scan and cons appt yest and dcan showed twin 1 has echogenic bowel which basically means that is could be nothing could be cystic fybrosis or could be a virus I've picked up and not known and can cause learning difficulties,deafness,blindness and other things.seems to be one thing after another and me and dh feel like we gonna crack up soon!!prob spent 2\3rds of my preg in tears.we have had such a hard time and I'm so hoping that this won't be a problem and everything will be ok.

Emma don't worry about stress nobody could have had more stress than us recently and doctors and midwives have always reassured me.

Queenie how r u?any news on starting your next cycle.

Sarah how are you and the twins.nice to hear talk of picnics means we are coming inot nice weather 

3 more wks in work for me.have really reduced my workload and just counting down the days.take my crutches daily to work but haven't used them.belt on order but not yet come!


----------



## kara76

Jule omg you poor girl, I so feel for you and hope the echogenic bowel turns out to have no effect on baby. Bet u just wana get the pregnancy bit out of the way now and them here safe and sound. What's up with stus mum!


----------



## PixTrix

Sending you a big hug Jule, what a time your having. I hope all will be well with LO, your pain lessens and Stu's mum gets well.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, sorry you are having such a tough time. Fingers crossed all will be ok, are they going to do more tests? I bet you can't wait to finish work. Big hugs to you xx

Lovely to see you and Tyler today Kara

Venus, hope you are reassured, google can be your best friend and worst enemy in equal measure. I'm sure your boys will be just fine - congrats on team blue by the way  , hope the rest of your pregnancy goes smoothly

I hope everyone is OK. Sam, am thinking about you x


----------



## kara76

Update from jule

She has been rushed by ablulance to singlton hospital as she is in labour, she is 4cm dilated and they expect the babies today or tomorrow. They have given lots of drugs to postpone the birth as long as poss and steriods for the babies lungs.

Thoughts are with them all


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh my goodness, thanks for letting us know Kara. Jule, thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me posting here. Ive been away from FF since having my BFN last month. 
i have been looking on here but havnt found anything , the thing is i have done 5 hpt over the last 3 days and after 10 minutes the faint positive line appears. i went down to the clinic and they gave me a beta hcg test that came back at 20. i need to go back on thursday morning for another one. Does anyone have any advice?  xxx


----------



## Sam76

Have been away from site for a few days and can't believe what I've just read..... 
Thoughts and prayers are with Jule, Stu and the little ones      xxxx


----------



## Bloobird81

Sorry to have jumped in then. I hadn't seen that last message. Hope she ok x


----------



## Sam76

Bloo - tried to send you a pm but inbox full. no advice sorry as not been in that situation


----------



## Shellebell

To Jules


----------



## Shellebell

Hi girls

As you will have noticed we have been tidying up all areas of Fertility Friends.
Part of this is renaming certain threads in some areas

Please see the following thread for more info on posting and guidelines
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=260253.0

Thanks


----------



## kara76

No news as yet from jule but as soon as I hear anything I will post

Bloo sounds like a nature bfp after a failed cycle, if the beta hcg doubles then things look good


----------



## trickynic

Poor Jules - hope she can hang on in there a bit longer. Sending hugs and positive vibes for the little ones


----------



## Queenie1

my thoughts and prayers are with you jule , stu and babies.


----------



## kara76

As far as I know jules labour has stopped at the moment.will update when I hear anything


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Jules praying hard and thinking of you stay tight little ones xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just wanted to add my prayers for Jules, DH and the little ones. Thinking of you all x


----------



## jo1985

omg jules hope things r alright and bubs stay put a little longer thoguths and prayes r with u and stu xx


----------



## miriam7

thinking of you jules and stu   hang on in there a few more weeks little ones


----------



## kara76

Update

Michelle has heard from jule and she is 6 to 7cm dilated and going to thearte.

My thoughts are with them all


----------



## Queenie1

thinking of you jule.

 for those little ones


----------



## miriam7

poor jules shes had such bad luck i pray to god they deliver them safely


----------



## PixTrix

jule


----------



## popsi

my thoughts are with Jules and Stu...      for some good news for them after such a horrid time xxxx

love to everyone xx


----------



## Vixxx

Thoughts and prayers are with you all, Jule       .


----------



## kara76

Update 

Jule just had c section little girl twin 1 2ib and little boy twin 2 2ib 4oz.

Congratulations to jules and stu


----------



## popsi

congrats to you both....     for a happy ending xx


----------



## miriam7

phew ..big congratulations jules and stuart  hope they are ok


----------



## trickynic

Oh wow - I was so worried. Hope everyone is ok. Congratulations Jules


----------



## Sam76

Congratulations Jule and Stu xx
Hope that you're all being really well looked after and that little ones have your strength   

Thinking of you loads xxxx


----------



## PixTrix

congratulations Jule and Stu, thinking of you and babes x


----------



## Laura36

Huge congratulations to Jules & Stu! I am really     that the babies & Jules are doing ok.     


Hi to everyone and sorry I'm not around much on FF anymore - still a lurker to check up on all your news though


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Jule and Stu, thinking of you all xxxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Congratulations Jule, hope you are all doing well x


----------



## PixTrix

just to let you know photos of jules beautiful babes on **


----------



## miriam7

pix i just had a look there so cute! bet jules is in shock its all happened so quick   hiya laura long time no see hope you are well


----------



## PixTrix

very cute Miriam, gosh yeah must have been a huge shock


----------



## jo1985

congrats jule hope they both ok lovely photos , all the best x


----------



## jk1

Just saw the piccies....congratulations to Jule and DH....thinking of you,

JO xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations jule and stu.  hope you and your little ones are doing well this morning.  

laura lovely to see you back hope your ok.


----------



## Vixxx

Huge congratulations to Jule and Stu and hope that you are all doing well! xxx


----------



## helen_26

Congratulations jule and stu. So pleased for you.xx


----------



## sammy75

huge congrats jule and stu.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww I'm in tears after reading the earlier posts about Jule going into labour so early but sounds like her and the twins are doing well.  I really hope so anyway.  Such a scare going so early and having such tiny likkle babies.  My best wishes are with her, hubby and the twins....keep fighting likkle ones   

And thank you to everyone who reassured me about the stress...I wasn't getting notifications but I'm a lot better now


----------



## sun dancer

Congrats julia and dh hope the 2 little ones r doing well take care all thinking of u x x


----------



## claire1

My I go away for a few days and things change quickly   

Jule and Stu congratulations, hope everything is OK today.  Thinking of you all 

Kara hope Tyler is feeling better

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK


----------



## Queenie1

any more news today on how jule and her little ones are.


----------



## kara76

I heard from jule this morning and she is fine apart from some discomfort from the section and her and stu were going to see their babies. Haven't heard from her since, she is probably very busy


----------



## Queenie1

thanks ,

how are you and tyler


----------



## kara76

Queenie thanks for asking, tyler is loads better but still not right but at least she is drinking. I've been to docs about a mole so been referred to hospital and have to go back about my periods


----------



## Queenie1

glad to hear tyler is a little better, at least she is taking fluids now which is so important. hope the mole isn't anything much to worry about hope doc can sort out your periods. we women don't half have some problems!


----------



## pickwick

Congratulations Jules and Stu, wonderful news on the safe delivery of your little ones.xxx


----------



## kara76

hiya all. 

jule and stus little girl is unwell and is being transferred to cardiff for surgery on her bowel. She sounds a little fighter like her mummy

prayers are with them all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara, thanks for the update. Praying for them all too. Do we know their names yet?


----------



## sugar-fairy

I know i dont post here lately but still follow you all

Thinking of you jules and family.   that your babies are fighters and will overcome any hurdles. Prayers to you all xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Keep fighting babes xxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Keep fighting little ones. Thinking of you all xxx


----------



## Queenie1

jules and family you are all in my prayers. keep fighting little ones.


----------



## claire1

Thinking of you all Jule and Stu.


----------



## ANDI68

Jules & Stu,

Congratulations on your little ones.  Praying all progresses well for you all  xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Thinking of u all jules hope all goes well wiv ur little girl x x


----------



## jo1985

thinki off u and your little girl x


----------



## jk1

Thinking of you Jule xxx


----------



## kara76

Hi all

Things aren't too good for jule atm, she has a clot on her lung and has had loads of tests. Baby girl stable and hasn't had the op but baby boy needs a brain rescan!

Please keep sending your prayers


----------



## Taffy Girl

Thinking of you Jule, Stu and family. You are all in my prayers.


----------



## Queenie1

jule, stu and family you are in my prayers  thinking of you all


----------



## Sam76

Always thinking of you Jule, Stu and little ones and praying very hard for you all   xxxx


----------



## ebonie

My thoughts are with you all i am praying so hard for ur little ones xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

You are in our prayers and thoughts Jule, Stu and little ones, sending love and strength xxx


----------



## sun dancer

Thinking of u all Jules and sending prayers ur way that everything will turn out well for u all x x x x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww this is so hard to read.  I hope that all 3 of them get better very soon and that there is no more stress for the family.  What an awful thing to be going through.

Kara, do you know why Jule went into labour so soon?  Was there a medical reason for it?  I know it's rare for this to happen but with twins at near enough the same stage of pregnancy, I really feel for them and hope that the little ones are strong and keep fighting.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, DH and two little ones - still praying for you all and hoping you're all doing well x


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone just a quick post in between visitors and visiting scbu.
Thanks for all your well wishes and prayers.I'm still very sob waiting for medical drs to see me as also got chest pain,?clot on lung.

Our little boy who was doing so well has had a braing bleed during the night.don't know what to expect.needs re scan on wed.this is common although dr not sure what will happen wed as there was a shadow around the full ventricle.depends if the shadow is nothing around the full ventricle

Stu is in cardiff with the baby girl.she is stable no theatre at the mo they r hoping the hole in the bowel with clear itself.
She si doing very well at mo.no plan to move her back to swansea yet


----------



## jo1985

nice to hear from u jule thought s r with u all and hoping everything turns out ok with the bubs ne names yet?? take care x


----------



## PixTrix

Lovely to hear from you Jule. You are all in my thoughts and prayers through the day and night. I hope you are soon together as a family again. Just wish could give you a big hug so sending lots across cyber space.


----------



## Jule

Thanks for hugs need them been very tearful.hard me being here and stu being in cardiff we r all split its horrible.no names yet we both have a book and been looking at names we will ring each other later and see if we both like any the same.when we decdie ill let u all know xx


----------



## PixTrix

Oh Jule must be so hard being seperated. Have you got anybody with you for support? I'm sure you'll find the perfect names soon x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, great to hear from you. Can't imagine what it's like for you being apart right now, sending you hugs too. Praying for your family x


----------



## kara76

Jule hugs to you stu and your little babies. As you can see you have loads of support here. I wish I could do something to help you all.you know I'm here anytime you need a chat.

I hope your all together again really soon.


----------



## jk1

Jule..sending you, dh and the babies lots of hugs....thinking of you....jo xxx


----------



## Vixxx

Thinking of you all and sending you loads of      and     .


----------



## helen_26

Sending Jule,Stu and your two beautiful babies lots of love and hugs. Hope it all works out for you xxxx


----------



## Queenie1

lovely to hear from you jule. sounds like your little ones are fighters. hope you are all together soon it must  be so awful for you being separated from stu and your daughter. 

you and your family are in my prayers and thoughts. sending     to you all


----------



## sun dancer

Jule so lovely 2 hear frm u hope u r all back together soon it must b so hard seperated frm each other stay strong thinking of u all x x


----------



## PixTrix

Thinking of you Jule, Stu and babes xxxxxxxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely to hear from you Jule, we are praying for you all, big hugs xxx


----------



## claire1

Jule thinking of you all    

Happy Mothers day Ladies


----------



## Jule

We have decided on names
Holly Isobel and Aaron James.

Finally we made a decisions which has been very hard.
Thanks for all your good wishes


----------



## popsi

what gorgeous names Jule... how are things today xxx


----------



## kara76

Happy mothers day all

Jule beautiful names for your little ones


----------



## PixTrix

Love the names Jule

Happy mothers day to you all, I will be joining you next year! I had lovely flowers delivered today for a special aunty on mothers day, choked me up in a good way!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Beautiful names Jules, hope you are all doing well

Happy Mothers Day to you all

Nice PMA Pix, yes we'll join in next year. Lovely that you got some flowers - you must be a great aunty


----------



## PixTrix

thanks Mrs. T PMA all the way know (i hope lol)


----------



## sun dancer

Jule lovely names for ur little ones hope u r all getting better wiv each passing minute thinking of u all x x x


----------



## Queenie1

wonderful names jule. hope you are all doing well today.

hope you have all had a lovely mothers day.


----------



## Taffy Girl

Lovely names Jule. I hope that things are improving for you all. You are in my thoughts and prayers hun x x 

I hope all the mummies have had a lovely mothers day. Hoping that this time next year you will ALL be mummies or at least soon-to-be mummies x x x


----------



## jk1

Jule....love the names...gorgeous!!

Happy mothers day to you all!!

Jo xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

I love your name choices Jule


----------



## Jule

Quick update as I'm on scbu but waiting for drs to finish.

Aaron has done well overnight.he is responding to all medication.he will need another brain scan today to see what is happening there.he also has a heart murmur so due for scan on heart today.all in all though a little progress.he now weight 2ib 1 and half.
Holly I think remains stable but stu hasn't yet had update


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks for keeping up updated Jule.  That's good news about Aaron doing well through the night.  I hope the scans have good news for you and I hope Holly is doing well too.  It must be awful to be going through this but not being together.  I hope you're feeling better yourself too.  Good luck to you and the likkle ones


----------



## sugar-fairy

Lovely names Jules

  for good news with Aarons scans today and that Stu has good news with an update about Holly.

  to you all


----------



## kara76

Hiya everyone

Jule great that aaron had a good night and hope the scans go well. Hope holly had a good and stable night. So hard to be apart I'm sure.

How's everyone else

Afm been to docs for a blood test and to have tyler rechecked after being to out of hrs last week and all fine again.


----------



## VenusInFurs

I'm glad Tyler's better Kara - it must be such a worry when they're ill.

I've got an appt with physio today as they dx SPD.  It's not too bad at all at the moment tho - just dreading what will happen as I get bigger.  I'm gonna ask them to recommend a support belt as I read on here that they don't give them out anymore.  Not sure how a support belt will make it better but I'm sure it will help in some way!


----------



## sun dancer

Jule great that Aaron had a gd nite and  hope all goes well wiv his scan's 2day. Hope u have a gd update off dh bowt Holly aswell 
how r u feeling hope u r getting better thinking of u all x x


----------



## Jule

Emma only quick I went to physio in bridgend.they gave me crutches as I was really struggling at times.I bought a support belt sarah jane (I think) 14-16.can't tell u if it worked because it arrived thur after my babies had arrived.if its right size do u want to buy it off me don't worry though if not ill keep cause may help with my back pain.
Everyone said it would disappear after birth and my god it has.I had lower back,pelvic and both hips and never thought it would go but its great


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear Aaron had a good night Jule, hope there is good news from his scans today and that Holly also had a good night   - glad to see your back pain has gone

Kara, glad that Tyler is ok now - hope you are ok too.

Good luck at the physio today Venus. A support belt or elastic bump support is a definite help with the extra weight. I didn't have SPD but found my bump support a real help in the second half of pregnancy. 

Sun dancer, hope you are getting on ok. 

The boys have their 12 week jabs tomorrow, not sure where the time has gone. I have a cold at the moment so just waiting for them to catch it now!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls....just got back from the hospital and they gave me a support belt.  I'm still walking like I've been kicked between the legs but it makes a lovely different to the weight.  I hope it works.  

Jules...I would've defo been interested in buying yours but they gave me one.  I'm so happy that the pain of your SPD has gone now...I remember reading that you were worried about it staying.  That's awful that patients in a hospital down the road have to buy a belt!!  Is Bridgend under the same health authority as Royal Glam?


----------



## Jule

Hi emma no different trust u r lucky its all about money isn't it!!
Hopefully it will make a huge difference to u though.

Sarah 12 wks seems to have passed so quickly wow.

Kara how's tyler?is she still tyring with her walking.

Aaron scan showed bit more bleed than they initially thought.they said it could still drain and most do but some turn into blood clots and can cause problems.rescan nxt mon.hope the scan shows improvement fingers crossedm.
Holly doing well had some lines taken out of her belly button and possibly off the vent tomorrow.she is more than likely going to theatre as surgeoens advised stu not many babies are lucky for it to see alone.she is doing well though and growing stronger by the day.she also had scan on brain today and no bleed


----------



## jo1985

hey jule good news on holly and aaron praying all stays ok with them both and they continue to be llittle fighters . lots off hugs and tinking off u x


----------



## ANDI68

Thinking of you Jule ...... Aaron and Holly are little fighters x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule - great to hear from you, Aaron and Holly sound like little fighters. Hope you are doing well too. x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good to hear that Holly is improving Jule and fingers crossed for Aaron's scan, hugs to you all xx


----------



## kara76

Jule hope aarons next scan goes ok, how was his heart scan?
Great news holly is getting stronger by the day. Both are little fighters


----------



## kara76

Tyler is walking around everything and will walking holding one of my hands but has yet to let go. Today she has started hugging her teddies when I tell her and also signing a little,she does all gone, hug and more yet she understands so very much and thankfully is eating solid food again


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - glad Tyler's feeling better. Wow, your little girl is growing up fast !


----------



## kara76

Hello all

How is everryone today?

Jules hope all is well with you, stu, aaron and holly

Sam how's things with u?

Sarah did the boys have their jabs? All go ok?


----------



## Queenie1

jule still thinking of you . your little ones sound like fighters. hope you are all well today.

kara wow can't believe how quick she is growing. 

hi to all


----------



## trickynic

Jules - thanks for keeping us updated during such a hard time. Glad to hear Aaron and Holly are fighting and hope you and Stu are coping as well as you can. I can't imagine what it must be like in different hospitals, but if you need to speak to someone who has experience of neo-natal wards, prem babies, and twins then send me a PM or contact me on **. I'll send you my mobile number. Have you managed to express any milk? xx


----------



## Jule

Thanks nic yes will u pm your number plese.

Today Aaron back on vent he went on last night as he was struggling.he also has an infection which is prob in one of his lines so the long lines In belly buttin will be removed today.he will have another brain scan tom and plan for another heart scan fri as dr thinks hole is bigger than she initially thought-lets hope not.
As for Holly she remains off the vent and is on a machine called cpap and is doing really well.theatre still not planned think she will have scan mon to review her bowel.she doesn't have milk at mo but aaron doing well with milk and he is increasing every 6 hrs.I am expressing 3hrly and thankfully getting plenty.I'm gonna save all todays and send to uhw with my friend tom for holly to have ready for when they start feeding her.
Plan for me to stay on ward for nxt few days as I can't drive and then maybe have a bed on scbu for a short period if one available.will keep you all posted.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Jule

I'm sorry to hear that Aaron is back on the ventilator...let's hope it's not for long hey.  It's good news that he's getting milk and growing though...every day that he gains means he's getting stronger!  It's good news that Holly is doing well and I hope she can start taking milk very soon.  This must be the most testing time in your lives and to be apart just seems unimaginable.  I hope you're all back together as a family really soon   

Emma


----------



## Sam76

Morning all

Jule - glad to hear you can stay on ward for a few more days and hope they can sort out a bed on scbu for you. Great to hear that Holly is doing well and how brilliant that you're able to express milk and send to her for when she's ready. Hope that Aaron gets stronger today   that his scans this week go well. xxxx


----------



## kara76

Jule well done to holly for being off the vent, strong little lady u have there. Hope aarons scans go well and its wonderful he is having your milk and u are able to express well. Hope there is a bed for you in scbu when u need one


----------



## Queenie1

jules lovely to hear off you. good to hear holly is a fighter and doing well. hope aaron's scans go well this week. how are you feeling. good that you are able to express for holly and aaron. hope you get a bed in scbu.

hi all


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule, it's great to hear how well Holly and Aaron are doing. Hope you have a good week. Praying that your whole family is together soon x


----------



## PixTrix

just popping in to let you know that I am thinking of you Jule, Stu, Aaron and Holly


----------



## SarahJaneH

Morning all

Jule, thinking of you all, hope Aaron and Holly are continuing to improve and fingers crossed for Aaron's scans. Hope you can get a bed on SCBU, is Stu staying in the flat at UHW? 

How is everyone? The boys jabs went fine, a few squeals but soon forgotten.


----------



## sun dancer

Just poping on 2 let jule know im thinking of u all hope ur 2 little ones r getting a little stronger by the day and u r all bk 2gether soon x 
hope everyone else is ok and enjoying this lovely weather that we r all having x


----------



## nic2010

Hi everyone
We are home and it feels nice to be home.
Only managed a quick glance over and will post soon but for now sending    to Jule and DH and I hope Holly & Aaron are doing well.
Nic x


----------



## claire1

Jule still thinking of you all, hope things are still looking up for Aaron and Holly and that you'll all be together soon   

Nic hope your holiday went OK?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

juls hope holly and aaron are doing well and that you are all together soon.

kara how are you and tyler not long till her first birthday.

sarah glad jabs went well.

hi to everyone.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi everyone

We haven't heard anything about Jule and the little ones for a few days so I hope that no news is good news.

Kara:  I hope your bloods came back clear.  Love your photos of Tyler on ** by the way   

How is everyone else on here?

My SPD was bareable up until this week...it suddenly got very bad on Friday after I went for a walk.  I honestly didn't think I was going to make it home and I didn't walk very far at all.  It's eased a lot today but I'm having trouble changing trousers and lifting my leg to get in the car and up steps.  I'm also finding that I'm putting off getting up off the settee as I know it's going to hurt (not easy when my bladder has other ideas) and it hurts when turning in bed.  I wore the support belt yesterday but really not sure if it helped or made things worse as I got very achy pains under my bump - really dunno if that was the belt or not.  I'm dreading how much worse it's going to get as time goes on and aware of everything I still need to do in preparation for the twins!!  I think I'd better do as much as I can now while I still can.    

But despite the pain, I'm really loving being pregnant and can't stop looking at this huge bump!!  Everything seems so real now!  I'm so in love with my likkle boys and I haven't even met them yet.  I'm not stressed out anymore coz what happened to Jule gave me a good kick up the backside.  

I hope those babies are doing well and that there's all good news in store for Jule and Stu.

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying this lovely weather!

Oh...and does anyone know where I can go and see the Baby Jogger City Select and the Mountain Buggy Duo in the flesh?  Can't find anywhere locally and I want to test them out as I'm trying to decide between the BJCS and the MB Duet (not yet released so can't test it but hoping the Duo will give a similar comparison)!

Emma


----------



## claire1

Emma have you tried Eddishaws on Hatfield Rd, they stock most makes. Or the other one we found had a good choice was Bumps'n'babies in Aberkenfig http://www.bumpsnbabies.net/ It's worth giving them a ring to check if they have any in stock. Hope your SPD improves.

/links


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya Claire

Thanks for that...I don't think Bumps N Babies had them but I'll give them a ring.  Totally forgot about Eddishaws - will try them too....fingers crossed!

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Emma, John Lewis in Bristol stock the BJCS, we went to see it there on the way back from a holiday down south. They don't stock it in Cardiff (or didn't last autumn) unfortunately. That was the only place I could find in Wales, but there may be more now it has been around a little while. We then bought it online from twinstore and got a good deal (10% extra off too if member of tamba), I think it has come down in price now too. From what I read on the twins thread, MB duet is going to be very good and would definitely have looked at it if it had been available in time for us. As it is though, v pleased with BJCS, suits the narrow pavements and bumpy road round here. We use the car seats and its very handy, bought one carry cot and only used it once. Just tried out the proper seats but will be a little while yet before the boys are ready for them


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks Sarah...that's really helpful.  I'll give John Lewis in Cardiff a ring - they might have it now.  I noticed that they're for sale in Tesco Extra but I'm assuming they don't have the stock in the stores.  I did think about ordering one and returning it but seems like a lot of trouble to go through if I can see one in store.  

Twinstore have given me great prices....I just with they weren't so far away so I could go test them!!

If we have the MB I'm not gonna bother with the carrycots coz the seats can be used from birth and we'll use the car seats most of the time (can't imagine being out for much longer than the 2hrs at a time).  But with the BJCS, I was thinking we'd NEED the carry cots....but if you haven't found a need to use them I'm wondering if it'll be a waste of money (if we decide to go for that buggy).  People are saying we'll need them and they're handy for day time sleeping etc but we have cribs for downstairs.  Hmmmm....this is why I need to see them....to answer all these questions I have!!

Thanks again tho...really helpful to know that you like the BJ!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all how is everyone?

Jules thinking of u stu, aaron and holly

Sam how's u?

Sarah you up for swimming sometime?

Venus hope u sort ur pram

How's everyone?

Afm tyler back on form and is now kissing luke a lot and making kissing noises too, so cute and has a wicked sense of humour and is demanding lol. I am having to be quite hard on her at times regarding the word no , she doesn't like being told off


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

I had a scan today and they told me that the babies are measuring very big.  They're screening me for diabetes and giving me steroid jabs as apparently their size increases the chances of going early.  I'm not too worried but the consultant was full of doom and gloom and made us a bit more worried than I think we need to be.  Chances are, everything will be fine and all this is precautionary but I'm wondering if there are any other twin mums on here that have been told the same thing.  What are the chances of the sizes slowing down by the time I have my next scan in 4wks time?

Hope everyone here is well.  Has anyone had news from Jule?  Just wondering how they're all getting on.

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Emma. I had my first growth scan at 26 weeks and was told both were very big and one had excess fluid and that it could be diabetes or an infection etc. I was being tested for diabetes anyway as at our hospital they test all multiples and also had more blood tests and all came back clear. They scanned me two weeks later, both still big but fluid normal - they were just big babies. I was also told it could increase the chance of early labour....but ended up being induced at 40 weeks. It's good they will keep an eye on you and take all precautions, but the chances are all will be fine for you, will keep my fingers crossed. I was fortunate that my consultant had a glass half full approach which helped a lot. 

Hey Kara, sounds like Tyler is having fun, glad she's better. Swimming would be great, funny I bought the boys some cool swim shorts at the weekend. I was thinking about starting after easter. Could you pm or text me the number of the guy who runs the class and I'll give him a bell.

Jule, special thoughts to you, Stu, Aaron and Holly

Sam, hope you are keeping ok

Nic, how are the babybells?

Nic2010 - hope you had a good holiday, how did Sophie enjoy it?

Hi to everyone


----------



## kara76

Sarah after easter sounds fab. If u just call narberth pool they will give u the info. I've spoken to him and he is expecting u 3 lol. I'm sure if u call and leave ur number he would call back


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ok, cheers Kara, I think the boys will love swimming


----------



## kara76

I tend to stay in narberth and go to muscial melodies then at 115pm and your more than welconme to come along. Maybe do the swimming for a few weeks first to get the boys use to it and then come along! Up to u hun


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Jules - hope all is still ok with you   


Emma - I just carried the moses baskets downstairs for daytime naps in the early weeks - I wouldn't worry about buying extra things, you could end up spending a fortune on things you don't need!


Sarah - how are you and the boys getting on? We'll have to try to meet up before the summer when I go back to work.


AFM - DH and I spent our first night out away from the babies last weekend when we went to a wedding in Bristol. Stayed in a posh hotel whilst my parents looked after the Bells. Thought I would be pining after them but coped surprisingly well! lol. The copius amounts of wine helped I'm sure. Had an awesome night and am now looking to book my parents in for the next babysitting session! Evan and Alys are growing so quickly - they'll be 7 months old this Saturday! Still sleeping through the night which is great and are much less resistant to naps now so the day is much easier. Weaning is still going well although I am struggling to keep up with cooking for them all the time! Just bought some jars in for emergencies. I'm not against buying ready made food but I do get a satisfaction from them eating what I make for them - suppose it may be linked to the fact I couldn't breast feed them. DH and I have been on weight watchers the last 2 months and I've lost 16lb! Feeling great to be back in my old clothes   


Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the sunshine!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sarah:  Thanks for that reply...it was very reassuring!  I'm not too worried about it but the consultant we saw was very informative but a bit on the gloomy side!  Maybe our usual consultant will have a more positive attitude!!

Trickynic:  It was lovely to read about your babies.  And well done for enjoying your first night away from them


----------



## becci1810

hi there, i am new to this forum and hoping to get some advise as my and my boyfriend are just weeks away from startin our first ivf cycle. we are very excited but gettin more nervous as the time is nearin.we have been try to concieve for almost 6 years and now we r hopefully goin to get the result we want. can anybody tell me if they had the same feelings before starting, none of my friends understand and seem to get pregnant by just lookin at a man. 
thank u xxx


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Becci, welcome. You'll find lots of support on here. There's a cyclers thread too for IVF Wales (see link below) where you'll find other ladies going through exactly the same. Its a godsend when you are going through treatment. The feelings you describe I think everyone on here can relate to, emotional rollercoaster definitely says it all. Best of luck with your treatment and hope you get some happy news soon.

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258324.384

Kara, thanks for the info about musical melodies too. That sounds fun and will probably do as you say, get going on the swimming first and then come along to that too a bit further on. Cheers mate!

Nic, nice to hear about the babybells, sounds like they are doing really well. Glad you enjoyed your night away. Would be good to catch up soon, the time has gone so quick. I'm hoping to go to the next meet.

Emma, glad to be of help, hope all is ok with you.

Thinking of you all Jule

AFM, me and the boys are getting ready to go and visit my folks for a few days on Sunday. It will be our first time away so good practice for when we go on holiday...whenever we get our act together. Question is, will I fit all our rubbish in the car?!


----------



## Laura36

Hello, hope you're all doing ok?
Is there any news on Jule? It's been a while since she updated so I am just   everything is ok and they are all doing fine.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah sounds like a plan

How is everyone

I've heard from jule. Aaron and jule still in swansea and baby holly and dh in cardiff which sucks big time. Babies are both off the vent and on cpap. Haven't heard from her for a few days

Afm tyler is mastering walking and has been walking unaided loads today and will walk for ages holding my hand so unaided walking won't be long. I have af from hell and seeing gp on monday as I feel something isn't right


----------



## Laura36

thanks for the update Kara, phew, I was really worried about Jule and the babies but that sounds like great news (apart from them being in diff hospitals!)
Do you have her address by any chance? I'd just like to send a gift - PM me if you can.


Wow, fab that Tyler is walking that's brilliant. 


Hope GP sorts you out re AF, that's a bit rubbish.


----------



## kara76

Laura I've text u, hope u got it


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks for the update Kara, good to hear Holly and Aaron are off the ventilators. Hope they can all be together as a family very soon.

Sounds like Tyler is getting confident on her feet, that's brill. Sorry to hear you have af probs Kara, hope the doc can help.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw I'm so glad there's some good news about Jules and the babies. I hope they're not apart for much longer, that must be awful. Cerys comes home from work every day and asks if there's an update on the twins. I've never met Jule but it's funny how someone can be on your mind as you feel for what they're going through.

*Kara*: That's excellent news about Tyler walking!! You must've been so happy to see her take those first few steps. Now the trouble starts...she'll be after everything 

Has anyone got experience of a c-section at the Royal Glam? I'm wondering what the visiting hours are for partners!


----------



## claire1

Venus they are very strict about visiting in the Royal Glam, and it doesn't change if you've had a section.  Your partner can come in 10-12pm then there's 2 open visiting sessions in the afternoon (sorry I cant remember the times).


----------



## RachelC27

hiya girls, havnt posted 4 a while but have been checking up now and again. Was shocked to see Jules has had her babies, sending  hope they continue to do well and can all be together soon.

was wondering if anybody had any experience of tachycardia in pregnancy? (heart beating too fast) been admitted to royal glam twice now and they seem quite concerned.  babies are 21 weeks and it doesnt seem to be affecting them tho, found out we r having 2 little girls! sooo excited but havnt told any body (we just sed we wud rather hav a surprise) cant help but feeling a little bit naughty tho! 

Venus - visiting after c section if i remember rightly is 10-12 partners only, 3-30-4.30, then again 6-8. They also have strict visitors per bed rules think its 2 per bed in hdu (where you'l be first day or two) then 3 per bed on post natal ward.
I think visiting times r different again on weekends.

on the antenatal ward tho my hubby was there most of the day and nobody sed anythin 2 him. think visiting is supposed 2 be 2-8 tho.

Im thinking of asking midwife about private room so hubby can stay bit longer when the babies actually arrive. (been told this wud be quite poss as it means they wont have to help u quite so much) 

hope everyone else is ok xxxx


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone hope u r all ok.thanks kara for updating everyone.

Just a quick update from me.
Aaron still in singleton with me.he's on cpap and is coping well although at times the oxygen in his body drops and this is because he has the hole in the heart.they think this is closing but it takes time and the oxygen can do this until it closes.

Holly has started on milk feeds.very small amount and they are hoping that this will go through the bowel as it should.it will take a few days for them to be able to see if there are any problems.she has 6 hours a day off cpap and breaths for herself.so far she is doing well even though she has a bigger hole in heart than aaron.

I so want them both back in the same hospital.I'm constatntly worrying about holly especially as there is the possibility that she may still need theatre.
She is due weighing tonight but last weigh in she was 1 ib 14 ozs so lost a little weight.aaron is 2 ib 5 and a bit so put a bit of weight on since birth.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule - great to hear from you. It sounds like they are both doing really well. Praying that you'll all be back together soon x


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Jule...it's lovely to hear from you.  I'm sorry the twins are still poorly but it sounds like they are getting stronger and better all the time.  I hope you're all back together soon....it must be awful for you to be away from Holly.  I hope she doesn't need to have an ap and that things get better without out.  Take care


----------



## trickynic

Great to hear from you Jules - am thinking of you and the little ones a lot. Hope they continue to progress well and you are all reunited soon x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Jules great to see you post. Big kisses to you all

Rachel nice to hear from you. Can't help with the quicken heart. I had a heart scan during pregnancy as I have a small heart issue and all was fine.

Venus shame the hsopital seems strict about visiting! I was very lucky and luke could come from 9 til 9 yet when I had tyler they let him stay on the ward with us for a few hours and even let my parents in at 645am

Tric how's the weaning going? Do they love food?

Sarah how's u . Dylan and ioan?

Afm we are only a couple of weeks away from tylers first birthday! Can't believe it. I have doc later after my odd periods! Oh the joy


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Kara...yes, people have said they are strict but when I spoke to my midwife she said that partners can stay all day from 10am onwards.  So, I guess I won't really know until I get there!  That was great that your OH was able to stay for so long....I really hope that will be the same for us as I imagine the nurses will be too busy to help me and I will need extra support with 2 babbas!!


----------



## kara76

They will be there to help whatever, just remember to feed them! I actually didn't realise that tyler needed feeding! She didn't cry and I d had a lot of drugs and a long labout followed by c section so I was in a daze. Lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww that's something I'd probably do too!!  It's all so new and if you're not used to it then someone's gotta tell you!


----------



## kara76

How's the buying going? Don't buy too much clothes lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

I've really enjoyed having money to spend on them at last!  We bought all the nursery bedding on Sunday in Mothercare...went for the Humphreys Corner range which was a bit pricey but we had a 10% discount voucher so not too bad.  We haven't bought very many clothes at all.  We got 4/5 nice comfy outfits in each size (only 2 outfits in early baby) and a few babygrows and bodysuits in different sizes.  I'm worried we haven't got enough but I wanna wait to see what size they are before sending Cerys to Tesco on a mission after their born!!   

How's Tyler doing?  I bet she's walking all around the place now she's sussed what to do!


----------



## kara76

Baby grows are a must and u will find they are in these mostly. 

Tyler isn't walking so much again , she's being lazy basically and I'm not gona push her. She tends to walk more around other children which is strange. Put her to bed later last night and think I'm gona adjust her bedtime now as the nice evening mean she doesn't wana sleep at 8pm


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yeah, I'd rather them be in comfy baby gros than trussed up in outfits.  We had a load of plain white baby gros given to us and they're in great condition so even though we've bought some new ones we'll have a few to fall back on   

Haha...maybe she likes to show off to the others or it could just be that she's more motivated when they're all playing together.  She'll do it all in her own time.  And I don't blame her for not not wanting to be asleep at 8pm when the sun is still shining.  It's probably nice to have her up on these nice light evenings.  When is her 1st birthday?  What have you got planned for her?


----------



## kara76

Tylers birthday is 5th may and we are gona have a little tea party which should be nice, so hoping for good weather as we have got her all outside toys


----------



## VenusInFurs

Aw that will be fab!!  I used to love tea parties as a kid.  I can't wait to have one with the boys...I've got a long wait yet though!!  Let's hope the weathers nice then....I love seeing kids playing in the sunshine rather than being cooped up in the house


----------



## sun dancer

Jule lovely 2 hear frm u glad that ur little ones r getting a little stronger by the day thinking of u all and really hope that u r all bk 2gether very soon x x x


----------



## trickynic

Kara - bet you can't wait for Tyler's birthday - hope the weather is kind to you. Weaning is going well, I think! It's so bleeding confusing. My friend has a son born just after my two and he's eating 3 times as much as them! I suppose I just have to stop worrying about what other babies are doing and just follow my babies' lead. DH is off for 2 weeks as it's school hols which is great. We took them to Cefn Mably farm yesterday in the baby carriers. It's the first time we have done a family outing like that where they have started taking interest in things around them.


Venus - I echo what Kara said. As the babies will be sleeping most of the time for the first few weeks and usually only waking for feeds, you'll probably just want to keep them in babygros to keep them comfy in the crib. I have to say it was nice when they started to be more awake in the daytime and I could start dressing them up like dolls! lol. How is your SPD?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Trickynic...the SPD isn't too bad until I try walking anywhere!!  I had a go of my bro's crutches and I just can't use them....don't really know what I'm meant to do with them!!    I'm ok around the house doing chores etc but  I just have to take it slowly and not do too much.  Cerys is now in charge of walking the dogs   

But I really wasn't a happy bunny yesterday when I hobbled down to my appt with the MW and halfway there I realised I'd left my notes behind....I couldn't come back for them coz it would've been too much hard work going at my pace and I was already starting to hurt!  Anyway, when I got there my usual MW was sick and the replacement refused to see me with no notes.  She said with a real attitude 'I  don't even know you....who are you?'  But she's seen me 3 times down ante-natal and she's the one who refused  to refer me to physio saying it's too early for SPD, even though my other MW had sent me down to get the referral sorted.  So, she must  know she's seen me before.  Anyway, my friends said that she should've still taken my BP, wee sample and measured my bump.  I said I was a bit worried about something so needed to speak to her and she reluctantly let me into the room.  Well, it wasn't anything major but I was worried about my nipples as they're looking thick and dry (sorry tmi).  She said put some nipple cream on them - which I had been doing already -  and that was that....sent on my way with 4wks to wait for another  appt.  Anyway, I was tamping as I hobbled back and had to take it easy for the rest of the day.  I've just gotta pray that she's not on duty when I have my babies - I'll cross my legs if I see her there!!

How exciting that the babies are weaning.  Yep, it's best to go at their pace as they all do things at different stages.  I bet it's messy getting them to eat normal food   

Thanks for the advice about the clothes.  Yep, baby gros it is!!  I like to see babies in baby gros rather than fussy clothes and I also like them in white or very little colour.  I can't believe that the shops have jeans and shirts etc in newborn!!  There's plenty of time to get them into grown up looking clothes!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Jule, glad to hear that Holly and Aaron are doing well. Hope you can all be together soon, big hugs to you all xx

Kara, bet you are getting excited about Tyler's birthday now. Hope you got on ok at the docs

Baby gros definitely best for the first few weeks Emma, like you I bought just a few of each and then wait to see what sizes they need. Sorry you had a rubbish time with the mw today

Sounds like weaning is going well Nic. Sounds like you had a lovely day out, dh has got next week off so we are going to do some fun stuff with the boys.

I'm up in North Wales visiting my parents with the boys. It's our first trip away and wasn't sure how the little fellers would be, but they have been fab. They're still sleeping all night, even in a new place, so there'll be no stopping us going on our travels now. We're back tomorrow, their dad says its been very quiet at home this last few days!


----------



## kara76

hiya sarah we must meet again
great that your boys are settled while away. tyler slept from 830 til 620 last night which is the first time since she was poorly

my gp is doing some bloods to check for inflammation due to previous pid but she thinks its most likely endo back and also ibs which is hand in hand! at least its nothing serious and as my fertility days are over i wont have any treatment unless the pain gets unbearable, tyler has been in my parents garden all day and has brown legs now, she has lukes lovely skin. she is being lazy regarding walking and does most walking around children, KINDA like she is showing off so will see whats shes like at baby group tomorrow lol


----------



## Taffy Girl

Hello peeps - just a quicky from me while the lil man naps - I just dont get time to get on here at the mo. 
All ok with going back to work - 3 days goes so quickly and we have lovely long weekends. 
Morgan is settling ok in nursery (although still not eating much there!) - but he has picked up loads of bugs. 
He has had conjunctivis, a chest infection and an ear infection this week so been on anti-biotics and eye drops (not fun!) .... and now I have it too - serves me right for pinching cwtches with him lol!
In other news - I have lost 29lbs since January - (only another 19lbs to go!)

Jule sounds like the twins are doing really well - you are all in my thoughts and prayers   

Hope everyone else is ok 
x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Taffy lovely to hear from you. Well done on the weight loss, that's fab. Poor little Morgan being ill, hope he and you are better soon   

Hiya Kara, yep we must meet up again, hows about week after next? Glad Tyler is settled again after being poorly. Hope your bloods come back ok hun

Jule, hugs to you all, hope Holly and Aaron are doing well xx

We had a lovely time up in N Wales and the boys were so good. DH said they'd changed loads in just 3 days away. We are off to a wedding next weekend so looking forward to getting the boys dressed up lol. Tomorrow it will be a year exactly since we had ET, still can't believe how lucky we are.

Hope you all have a lovely easter holiday, enjoy the sunshine!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Taffy well bloody done girl that's great news on ur weight loss. Hugs for morgan though, I saw the pic on ** and he does look poorly 

Sarah glad u had a nice time away. Week after next is tyler birthday and mates r coming down but I'm free at some point I'm sure. 

Afm pix great to see you, had a lovely time and ur nephew is great. Luke is away drifting and I've decided next time we are gona go too, hoping tyler will be on her feet then as it will make it easier. She has beem walking loads today and since we got home mostly completely unaided.


----------



## popsi

Much love to each and everyone of you lovely ladies.... i think of you everyday xxx


----------



## PixTrix

How you doing Jule? Hope Aaron and Holly are getting stronger by the day

Had a great day with you and Tyler Kara. Seen the booby photo on ** pmsl no tagging please lol

Will look forward to catching up with you and the boys soon Sarah.

Big hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

hi all,

jule hope you are doing ok and that Holly and Aaron are doing well. thinking of you all.

taffy so sorry to hear morgan has been poorly hope he is getting better now. well done on the weight loss.

sarah glad you had a good time away

kara hope gp can find the reason to your pain.  hope tyler is well. 

hi to everyone on here. HAPPY EASTER  to you all hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Jule

Happy easter everyone.

Taffy wow can't believe all the wt u have lost that brill.

Sarah sound slike the boys r doing really well.glad u had nice time away.

Pix and queenie hope u r both well and plans for tx are coming nearer.

Venus how many wks r u now?time goes so quick.I'm sure what u bought is more than I have.like u I have loads bought and given to me so will be using all that.

Nic thanks for pm ill text u I now have the no.I've been a bit slow on checking posts as so much has happened.

Kara wow tyler walking.can't believe she is nearly 1.hope u get yourslef sorted at the gp.

We have a little news.aaron was moved to bridgend on thur so things have been bit easier.since he has been there he has been coming off cpap for a couple hrs each day and doing well.holly is hopefully gonna be transferred today to bridgend so keeping everything crossed.she needs a heart scan this am and as long as cardiology are happy to see her in bridgend she can come.I'm keeping everything crossed they can be togetjer.this will be the 1st time in 3 and half weeks since day after birth.

aaron now weighs 2ib 11 and half and holly will be weighed later


----------



## Queenie1

jule that is fantastic news.  will keep everything crossed that holly is able to go to bridgend hosp. what an easter present that will be together as a family.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Happy easter

Pix glad u liked the piccie lol

Jule so hope holly can be back with aaron today. Will be amazing for u all to be back together.

Afm tyler is developing at an alarming rate and is no full time walking and prefers it to crawling and today she has been putting shape in the shape sorter then clapping. It such an amazing thing to watch. Sleep wise she has gone back to be like a newborn lol , I personally feel its devolopementally as she has done this with her sleep before doing something amazing , before rolling, crawling etc. She has such a sense of humour too and has started to have strops which I'm trying to stamp out. I can be quite hard on her in one way as there r some things I just don't wana put up with lol. 
We didn't get any easter eggs which doesn't make me feel mean as my parents have some and my sil got her a easter basket


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww *Jule*, that is amazing news!!! I hope Holly can be transferred today - that would be fab for you all to be back together!!

*Kara:* You must be so happy to see Tyler walking so much. And playing with her sorter!! Some kids are very spoilt and I plan to be quite strict with the twins too. Not too strict of course but it's a good thing to teach them what is and isn't acceptable at a young age. Some parents are too easy on their kids and it doesn't do them any favours at all - just turns them into likkle spoilt brats!! Sounds like you have a good approach with her! I loved the photos of you on the slides with her on **! Where was that? 

Hello to everyone else *waves*

AFM: I'm 26wks today and starting to get very uncomfortable. I was a real whinge bag last night as I couldn't get comfy on the settee and then I moaned in bed coz I couldn't sleep. I feel like someone is laying across my belly and it's worse after a meal. I wonder how my bump compares to a singleton pregnancy as I feel huge at the moment and can't believe I'll be growing for another 3 months!!


----------



## kara76

Venus get a birthing ball to sit on as it makes u sit right so the pressure is right! I used one when I couldn't get comfy and also a bean ball to lay over is good.

The slides were at a soft play in carmarthen called krazy kids, I met fellow ff pix there and had a lovely time. Tyler has bags on energy now


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jule - fantastic news that you could all be together today x

Happy Easter everyone, wow Kara - Tyler really is growing up so fast now. 

Mrs T x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, it's great to hear that Holly and Aaron are doing so well, so hope that she will be able to move to Bridgend today. Hugs to you all xx

Well done Tyler! Kara, you must be very proud of your little girl. I think you are right about the developments affecting sleep, sounds like one of these wonder weeks. This week, Dylan has been a bit whingy and unsettled but he's had a few firsts so I think its just a bit overwhelming. Fascinating....

Venus, just when you think you can't get any bigger...you do. I don't know how, but it is amazing how far that skin can stretch!

Sam, hope all is well with you x

Happy easter everyone! 

We've had a nice day, dh's parents came over for lunch. Dylan and Ioan have really started to notice each other now, smiling lots and practicing their new noises at each other, it's very cute. Can't believe how quickly they are changing.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule thats fantastic news really hope all goes well for her 2day and u r all bk together 
Hia everyone  hope u all hav had a nice easter what a beautiful wkend we hav had x


----------



## jo1985

JULE fantastic news hoping holly get moved so all can be together.

happy easter everyone x


----------



## Kitty71

Hope you're all having a lovely Easter.

Fantastic news Jule, hoping you are all reunited soon 

k xx


----------



## claire1

Jule glad things are looking better for you all.  Will keep my fingers crossed that Holly will be able to be transfered to Bridgend very soon.

Hope everyone else is OK

Happy Easter


----------



## spooks

hello everyone, hope you're all well   

jules - hope you can all be together soon   I've been following your posts and thinking of you 


been awol as I've been back on the tx roller coaster with a stinky BFN at the end   
and as if that wasn't bad enough we've now discovered our donor is no longer active and there's no sibling sperm to be had   
me and dh had discussed at great length what would we do if this situation arose and we said we'd get on with being a family of 3 which i have come to terms with. HOWEVER he now thinks we should have tx using a new donor  . So i'm very confused. I feel that the absence of sibling sperm brings the whole tx lark to a natural end and i was a bit relieved to be honest and looking forward to getting on with life and having a new bathroom and holidays (don't mean to sound flippant) and i also feel things could get complicated using another donor. The whole donor issue freaked me out in the firts place and I took ages to come round to the idea and now sibling sperm is unavailable it's like starting all over again. but DH is quite blase about it all and doesn't see what the issue is as we've used a donor before so having a different one is no big deal.   

Anyway - not expecting any anwers from you guys - just wanted to update you as to where I'm at. We'll probably have a donor counselling session to try to sort it all out. 
Lovely to read how the babies and toddlers are all coming on, they're all so amazing    and we're a lucky bunch 
love to all, take care    spooks


----------



## SarahJaneH

Spooks, sorry about your bfn     it must be a very confusing time trying to move forward when you and dh feel differently. I hope the donor counselling helps. You're so right, we are lucky ladies    Big hugs to you


----------



## kara76

Spooks big hugs hun. Those flipping goalposts are forever moving aren't they. I hope u and your dh can decide what is best for you all 

How's everyone? Trying to decide what to do today


----------



## Jule

Oh spooks just read your post.so sorry u had your recent failed tx and how now this changes things re future tx.it is so hard going thru this and having new hurdles at each step.hope u and dh can come to a decision.I'm sure counselling will help u both sort your thoughts out xx

Hi everyone else.another nice day here and me and stu are happy ish lol as both babies r now in bridgend which is a huge relief.they are still bouncing with the oxygen In the blood but I was told this is the holes in their hearts and this would continue until they r bit bigger and maybe until the holes close.holly is now under cardiology and they will see her again in 3 months to check her's has closed as it is a big one.aarons they haven't said what the plan will be yet.
Holly was weighed yest and she is 2ib 7 and half so she has gained more weight and we r very plleased.


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Jule:* That's great news!! All back together again  
*Kara: Ooh, someone gave me a birthing ball...I guess I'd better pump it up and try it out...thanks 

There's a big clearance sale on kiddicare.com if anyone's interested...not had a good look yet but thought I'd share:

http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/categorydisplay19A_859_Price|1_10751_18104_filter_set_-1_18101_10001_18101*

/links


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great news Jule! So pleased Holly and Aaron are back together in Bridgend, that must be such a boost for you and Stu. It sounds like they are both doing really well. Hope you are getting your strength back after the section too. Thinking of you all lots xxx

Hiya Kara, nice day isn't it? dh off all week so we are going to have a few day trips out, not sure where yet though lol

Cheers for the link venus! Hope you are feeling ok


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everyone!

Jule - Soooo pleased you are all back together and the babes sound as if the are doing really well.  How are you doing yourself? 

Hi to everyone else - hope you are all enjoying this lovely weather!


----------



## kara76

Jule as u know I'm so chuffed that u are all back together. Yay yay


----------



## Queenie1

jules that is fantastic news so pleased that you are all together in one place. holly and aaron sound like little fighters. hope you and stu are both well.  

spooks so sorry to hear about your bfp and i hope that you and dh come to a descision that you are both happy with.  

hi kara, sounds like tyler is doing extremely well. 

hi everyone hope you are all well.

any news on how andi is she can't have long to go now. hope you are well andi.


----------



## sun dancer

Jule lovely news that u r all bk 2gether as a family bet u r over the moon 
spooks so sorry that u had a bfn and wish u gd luck wiv what ever u and dh decide 2 do x 
hope everyone else is ok and enjoying this fab weather we r having x


----------



## jk1

Jule - so glad to hear you are all back together and the little ones are doing good, just saw the picture on **, so lovely!! Jo xxxx


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone. I've had a manic few days! Took the babies to stay with my parents in Swansea on Friday night as DH and I were having a 'date night'   . They had colds but weren't too bad or I wouldn't have left them. Decided to stay on with my parents on Saturday night and had a lovely BBQ but then Evan kept all of us up most of the night as his cold suddenly got a lot worse. Then Sunday morning, he was wheezing really badly and struggling to breathe so we took him to A & E where they admitted him straight away. He has been diagnosed with bronchilitis and was wired up to oxygen until this morning. I stayed on the ward with him last night and DH is there with him tonight. He's hopefully coming home tomorrow morning as he seems a lot better in himself. 


Sorry haven't had time to read back as I have had minimum sleep this past few nights and am about to go and crash. Hope everyone is well x


----------



## claire1

Jule I'm so pleased for you that both babies are together at last.

Nic hope Evan is better soon, you must have been really worried lots of   .

Afm Elliot is now trying to pull himself up on all the furniture, he even managed it this pm and stood for a few minutes   .  He's also managing a few words mainly Dada and Mama and baba   .  

Hope everyone is OK and enjoying this lovely weather.


----------



## kara76

Morning everyone

Tric hope all its well and baby bell is home 

Claire how's elliot going? Time to move things lol, watch out for cupboards and drawers

What's news with everyone

Jule good to see a family pic on **

Andi and sam how are you girls?

Sarah we must arrange a meet up in carmarthen, week after next good for me.

Afm tyler is non stop on the go and follows me round, tapping my legs to go walking with her, she even walked round the co op yesterday. Had a better night last night with only one wake. I'm trying a wake to sleep so fingers crossed it will work! Semi success last nite. Tyler birthday is a week thursday and I still can't believe how very lucky we are. I'm hoping to start a home study course, thanks pix for ur help, its only an intro course but could open some doors for me when I do return to work which I hope won't be for a while


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hiya Kara, week after next fine for me too, Carmarthen would be great - we could meet with Pix and maybe Mimi if she's not working. Sounds like you have a busy week next week but one that will be lots of fun and very special. Sounds like Tyler has really mastered walking and before she is one too, that's fab. 

Nic, hope that Evan is home and doing well

Hiya Jule, hope you are all doing ok, great you are back together

Sam, Andi, hope you are both ok

Well done Elliot! Won't be long before he is toddling around now Claire.

We are having a nice easter break, taking the boys to see their cousins today. Finally found an outfit for the wedding on Saturday, shape has changed loads, where has my waist gone and boobs are ridiculous with feeding my two monsters, thank heavens for stretchy material lol


----------



## kara76

Sarah how was it yesterday? Did the boys enjoy meeting their cousins?ur more than welcome to pop in on the 7th may for tyler party if ur passing!just hope the weather is good as otherwise its gona be a squeeze and I haven't invited many ....oppss lol

Afm I think I'm managing to retrain tyler to sleep, the last 2 nights we have had just one wake so pleased with that.


----------



## ANDI68

hi ladies,

just an update for you.

been in and out of hospital last few weeks, been in since weds this time with raised blood pressure. i have pre eclampsia and they're monitoring me, got me on medication that they're trying to get right before i can come home. there was talk initially of delivering me within the week but if my bloods and bp remain stable then hopefully i can go a bit longer. looks like a c section due to the smallest baby being first, now the bp probs and i guess general twin complications ... oh yeah and my age!! had the steroid injections to mature the lungs just in case. 

hope ur all enjoying the weekend 
take care 
andi x


----------



## spooks

hi all, 

jules - hope you and your family are all doing well 

andi - take care  sounds like you're being well looked after, you have gone a long way for a twin pregnancy. hope you can hold on for as long as possible and everything goes well 

kara - hope you have a lovely birthday party for tyler  


> Those flipping goalposts are forever moving aren't they


 yes by my flipping husband this time  

thanks to everyone for their thoughts about it all 
sundancer, queenie, kara, sarah, jules 

nic - hope baby is doing well now, such a worry for you  
claire, jk, vixxx, venus  hope you're all okay

we have a donor counselling session booked in a months time so i'm going to take a bit of time out from here for a while (remember saying that before and I was on here more than ever  ) 
me and Dh still not agreeing on what to do next - I don't have an issue with using another donor anymore but I'm not certain I want to go through tx - feel like it takes up so much energy which i just don't have 

love to all and speak soon, love spooks


----------



## claire1

Andi hope bp settles for you.  Get as much rest as possible

Spooks   

Kara not long till Tylers Birthday, hope everything goes OK for you

Sarah hope the boys are OK.

Nic glad Evan is better.  It was nice to see you all in Boots the other day.

Jule hope things continue to improve for you all

Sam how's things with you?

Venus hope the shopping is going well, and that your having fun.

Hope everyone else is OK

Afm trying to get organised for our holiday in 3 weeks, but not getting very far.  Does anyone know if we can pack formula/baby food in the cases to go in the hold?  Also can anyone recommend mosquito spay/wipes that we can use on Elliot?  Elliot is trying his best to walk as well, but not really getting anywhere.  He tried to let go of the sofa yesterday to walk to his ball pit and fell straight onto his face   , he's really trying to do things too quickly.


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Andi hope u get a deffo plan soon. 

Spooks I can well understand u not wanting more tx, give it time and u mite feel different again. My dh is dead against more tx and that's fine by me!!

Afm this day a year ago I was admited to hospital and was just 2 days from induction number 1.
Omg tyler is a funny little girl now and is into everything like never before


----------



## kara76

Claire we posted at tge same time. Not a clue about packing. Cud u call ur flight operator?

Tyler fell many many many times on her quests to walk and face planted the floor loads lol


----------



## nic2010

Hi just a quick one for claire
My understanding is that you can't take any fluids over 100ml through security or onto the flight unless you hide it well    like I did (don't try to hard to hide it just chuck it in your handbag/changebag). I packed the bigger cartons in my clothes case to keep up going when we got there and until we found our way round the shops. The best Mosquito spray is anything that contains 'Deet' and you just have to read the back of the tin to see if it contains it. 
Hope that helps...and don't forget a parasol, like I did.


----------



## claire1

Thanks Nic will pack the powder in my suitcase, (will get a new sealed one in case).  Will put a carton in with his nappies that we take on as hand luggage, in case he needs milk on the flight.  We have a parasol in the buggie that we're taking so hopefully wont forget that   .  This packing as a family is harder work, than a couple, but I'm sure it will be worth it.

Must go as I have a little boy climbing up the sofa to get at the laptop.


----------



## Sam76

very quick update from me... balancing laptop under my chin(s)...  

Had MRI scan this week to check exact position of low placenta. Will get results thursday and should know whether I'll be having section at the Gwent or Nevill Hall. Doing ok but feet and legs very swollen and struggling to move about.

Big hugs to all xxx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Sam nice to hear from you. What difference does it make between hospitals? Will they be delievering earlier than 40weeks? Bet u never thought someone would be asking that after your earlier problems?

Jules how's u, stu, aaron and holly? The pics on ** are lovely

Andi hope your having a nice bath and your bp stays down.

Where are all the mummies hiding? Just busy I bet

Afm tyler slept 12 and half hours last night which is the first time for ages and it was so nice to have a good nights sleep lol. She did only have one nap yesterday afternoon.
Might start looking for a little evening job soon, only want a couple of nights


----------



## Sam76

Hi Kara

sounds like Tyler's doing really well and glad to hear you enjoyed your sleep. i think my body is preparing me for sleeplessness - i'm usually up for an hour or so twice during the night as just too uncomfortable to stay in bed.

I have placenta previa (think the mri was checking for exact placenta position and invasive placenta/placenta accreta too) which is fairly rare (4 in 1000 i think) but puts me at higher risk of blood loss during section. they will have a cell saver machine for planned section which will wash and replace my own blood if i'm bleeding heavily, reducing the need for a possible transfusion. There's an intervention radiologist at the gwent who can do sth to shut down blood supply to uterus if bleeding is heavy - which would reduce need for possible hysterectomy (hopefully v. unlikely and almost worst case scenario) - if results of mri show that his involvement might be needed i guess i'll be going there. All seems a bit scary but trying not to think about it too much til thursday when we should know more. Pretty sure I'll have section date before 40 weeks (hoping it'll be between 37 and 38 and nothing happens before then   )

xx


----------



## Sam76

... i meant to add that i really can't believe we've got this far and feel incredibly grateful and blessed! x


----------



## kara76

Wow a cell saver machine sounds mega high tech and certainly sounds like they are keeping an eye on everything which is great.
I didn't sleep well from around 29weeks and I do think its natures clever way of preparing you for sleepless nights


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.

Spooks hope your counseliing helps u both come to a decision that u r both happy with xx

Sam glad to hear u r doing well.let us know what happens with your results and what the plan is.how many wks r u now?

Kara gr8 that tyler is sleeping so well.can't believe she is nearly 1 where does the time go.a little job will be nice it will bring in an extra few pound to spend on tyler 

I am not feeling gr8 today very tearful.1st time in a while.both babies have had set backs.night before last aaron was left off cpap on oxygen only and the oxygen in his blood dropped and his heart rate and they needed to bag him (help with his breathing).I wasn't that happy they left him so long when he had been struggling.he now has fluid on his lungs and has gone back on cpap!! His hole in heart appears to be getting smaller though and he has also gone into a heated cot so that's good news.he now weighs 3ib 1 oz.

Holly had been good til today and today her heart rate dropped and oxygen in blood and she now back on oxygen.also she doesn't have anyone qualified looking after her,its a nursery nurse so I'm a bit peed off about that!she is now 2ib 9 andf half.
Been tearful all day about them both and both have new people looking after them who don't knwo them.there just doesn't seem to be any consistency!
I feel v upset today and can't stop crying just think its the whole situation finally getting on top of me


----------



## kara76

Jule I'm so sorry to hear aaron and holly have had set back and I'm not surprised ur tearful huni, u are coping with so very much right now.


----------



## claire1

Jule hope things get better for you soon, and that Aaron and Holly improve soon


----------



## jk1

Jule, sorry to hear the babes have had set backs, and that you aren't feeling too good today, thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## sun dancer

Jule so sorry that aaron & holly hav had a set bk really hope that they will get better soon we can understand y u r tearfull u got a lot 2 deal wiv but u & dh will help each other x x


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Jules, sorry to hear the babies have had little setbacks but they still sound like they are doing really well. It's hardly surprising you've been tearful, you've all been going through so much. Thinking of you and hoping you feel better tomorrow x


----------



## Taffy Girl

Jule      
I came on to tell you about a beautiful set of twins I met today - born very prematurely in January this year. They are both now doing really well - one much bigger than the other but both have overcome their initial difficulties. I am sorry that the twins have had a little setback. It is difficult when things seem to be going well - but I remember Morgan was on and off the ventilator/CPAP and would then struggle a little when trying to do it for himself..... and well, look at him now! Hope you and hubby are ok - take care of one another. Thinking of you all
x


----------



## trickynic

Sam and Andi - wow can't believe that you've both reached 35 weeks already. That's amazing! Just take reassurance that mine were born at 34 weeks and were absolutely fine so any extra cooking you can do from here on in is a bonus.


Jules - so sorry to hear about Holly and Aaron's set-backs. I can completely empathise with the frustration and helplessness you are feeling at NICU. I felt the same - it's so hard when all control is taken away from you. I wasn't at all assertive when the Bells were in NICU because I was afraid of upsetting anyone but wish now that I had spoken my mind more. Just remember that YOU are the mum and you have to push for what you feel is right, even if it means getting on the wrong side of the nurses sometimes! I would also ask whether there is a counsellor attached to the unit. It wasn't until Evan was discharged that I was told of the counsellor and I was referred to her by my Health Visitor. I found this really helpful. I am always here if you want a chat - you have my number xx


AFM, we've had a knackering week. Evan's chest is now fine but he picked up D & V from the hospital which he then passed to Alys so there has been sh*tting and puking in abundance in the Bellamy household. They are also off their food so then waking in the night for milk as they are hungry. Going through countless outfits a day (just keeping them in babygros for now) and I'm having to wash their bed clothes and chair covers every day - yug! On top of this, I picked up a different virus from the hospital and was ill with headaches and a fever for 3 days. Just when I started to feel better yesterday, I started with the D & V!! Starting to feel a bit better this morning so fingers crossed we are nearing the end of it all! Poor DH has had to look after all 3 of us all week - thank god he has been on hols from work or I don't know how we would have coped!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Jule, sorry to hear that Aaron and Holly have had a setback. Fingers crossed that they will improve again quickly. Big hugs to you, you are going through so much emotions are bound to catch up with you. Thinking of you all   

Nic, sorry you and the bells have had a rough time with illness and bugs. Hope you are all on the mend   

Andi, hope your bp and bloods are stable, good that you are being monitored closely - and good luck! Glad that you are also being well looked after Sam, hope MRI results come back with no complications. Thinking of you both, not long til you meet your little ones now x

Kara, hope you and Tyler are ok, glad she's sleeping well again

Enjoy your hols Claire, that's come around quickly!

Sundancer, how are you doing? Hope all is going well for you

Hugs to you Spooks, hope you and dh can work things out

Hi Taffy, hope you and Morgan are well

AFM, we've had a busy weekend, took the boys to a close friends wedding on Sat and stayed over. They were so good, well apart from Dylan blowing  a few raspberries during the service. dh had the week off last week which was lovely, shame he had to go back today. Next lot of jabs for the boys tomorrow and then hv coming to talk about weaning, the next challenge...


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi everyone

*Jule: *I'm so sorry that you've been having a tough time and that the babies have had setbacks. I hope things have improved since you last posted. I'm not suprised you're so tearful....you've done so well to keep it all together through everything you've been through and it's bound to get too much at times. I'm suprised that Holly doesn't have a qualified nurse looking after her...I know nothing about neonatal care etc but would've thought a qualified nurse would be better for both twins! 

*Kara:* I love reading your updated on Tyler. She's growing so fast!!

*Trickynic:* OMG what a week you've had. It must've been awful seeing the babies so ill and having to clean up after them. I'm not very good with that kinds stuff but guess I'll have to get used to it when my 2 are here!! How on earth is it so easy to pick up these bugs in the hospital where you go to get better?!?! It's worrying. I hope you're all feeling better now and poor hubby can go to work for a break 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I haven't been on in while....there's so much still to do in preparation for the babies.

*AFM: *I'm now 27wks, in my 3rd trimester and can feel the difference. I've gone from feeling bright as a button and full of energy to feeling totally zonked and droopy eyed!!! I haven't got the energy to do what needs to be done and just can't seem to stop myself sleeping!! I slept from 8pm last night til 9am this morning - the first time I've slept right through in aaaaages!!! The house is like a pig stye with baby things all over the place!! We've nearly finished going through the junk in the 2 spare rooms and downsizing our stupidy massive wardrobe!! We'll soon be able to set up the box room as the new tiny dressing room  and then everything we've bought for the babies can go in the new nursery...just seems to be taking forever!! How on earth did we accumulate so many clothes and other junk!??! Hope we get there soon as it'll be a major weight off!

Speak to you all soon

Emma


----------



## trickynic

Emma - I wouldn't feel guilty about sleeping too much right now - do it while you can because you won't be sleeping much once the babies arrive!!!!!!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone!

Tric sorry to hear you have had a bad few weeks. How are things today?

Sarah if u want an weaning tips ask away, not that I know everything but I do know some easier homemade recipes and I am proud to have never givem tyler a jar. Not that their are anything wrong with them as its personal choice.
Tyler now eats everything we do which includes an indian tonight!

Venus any bump pics? I have bump envy lol . We had to sort our house before tyler came along and still have more junk to sort lol

Afm its 2 days til tylers birthday. Quiet day on her birthday, gona go swimming then afternoon just me and her then luke will be home for a present opening and just chill, we are having a small party on saturday for her. I can't believe how quick a year has gone. We have friends down atm and been at a soft play all day and she's been running around. Sleeping has regressed again, not sure why but something we are just gona have to go with and I kinda like the breast feeds in the night if a strange way as I know soon that stage will be over so I'm trying to savory it instead of battling against it. 
She really is now a little girl and no longer a baby!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Cheers Kara, I've bought one of Annabel Karmel's books for some ideas and have the blender at the ready! First things first though, I need two high chairs - any recommendations ladies? Must get my act together about swimming too, think we might start next week.

Wonder why Tyler's sleeping has regressed, you sound quite chilled about it though, good to go with the flow. Sounds like you have a nice relaxing day planned for Thurs.

Venus, good luck with your sorting, sounds like you are well into nesting mode. Our nursery still isn't finished and has now turned into a junk room as the boys are still in with us, hmmm, another job to do soon


----------



## kara76

Sarah we have a chicco polly highchair and its nice looking and good to start with but totally rubbish with tyler self feeding , way too much padding. We also have a plain one from ikea at my mil and its amazing, no padding and so easy to clean. 
Tips for cooking sweet pototoes is pop them in the oven and bake them. Let them cool and just peel the skin off.we have a couple of annabel books yet I adapted most of her stuff to make it easier lol. 

Swimming next week would be great just let me know.

I'm a go with the flow girl and she is teething big time so probably wakes with that and just need a little comfort feed.she still goes down at 8pm and I think of getting her a pillow soon to make it more comfy


----------



## SarahJaneH

I had a look at the ikea ones and wondered if they are any good - mega cheap too which is a bonus. When you look there are so many options, reclining, multi height etc but sometimes the most simple is the best.

How many teeth has Tyler got now? Bless her, hope she has a good night...I'm going to find my pillow now lol


----------



## kara76

I think its called an antalope or something. If ur weaning around 6 months u won't need a recliner, I've never reclined tylers chair and so glad I got it second hand.do some research and see what suits u as a family, u can get some good , simply , cheap foldimg ones if u want um to be stored easy

Tyler still has only 2 teerg with another 2 just waiting to cut by the looks of it, I've found tiptops are amazing for numbing those nasty gums


----------



## trickynic

Sarah - aaah the exciting yet mentally confusing world of weaning! LOL. Be prepared to get food in places you didn't know you had places! The Ikea ones are great but you may need to add an extra bit of cushioning until the boys can sit up properly. I have the Ikea ones at my mum and dad's and I have Chicco HappySnack ones for the house which are fine. The Annabel Karmel books are great - there are some great recipes in there. As strange as it sounds, my two love the haddock baked in orange juice with cornflakes and cheese!!! It tastes lush! I cooked for the Bells for the first 2 months but as their appetites are growing, I'm finding that I just don't have enough time to keep up with them so I usually give one homecooked meal and one jar a day. I recommend you set aside one evening a week to get all the cooking done.


The babies are definitely on the mend thankfully - I was getting so sick of having runny poo over my hands!! However, Evan has developed night terrors from his hospital stay which is horrifying! In hospital they had to put a mask over his face every hour which they used to administer a asthma pump to him. He would scream the whole time and it was so distressing to watch. I had to put my foot down with the doctor in the end as they weren't even sure it was having any effect and it meant that he wasn't getting any rest. It would take about 45 mins to calm him down after each one and then it would be time for the next one. I insisted that they stopped doing it over night and just monitored his oxygen levels because he (and I!) both needed some rest. Turns out he was fine without it! Anyway, since hospital, Evan has been waking 3-4 times a night screaming and it takes ages to get him settled - the other night it took 3 1/2 hours before he finally went back to sleep! Last night, he woke twice but it didn't last as long so hopefully they are on their way out


----------



## VenusInFurs

That Ikea highchair is highly rated on the Twins thread.  I had a really good bargain on 2 of the Obaby Nanofold ones - I know I was early getting highchairs but they were much cheaper than usual.  Then I went on the Twins forum and everyone was raving about the Antelope Ikea ones (or whatever they're called)!

Kara:  I have some bump pics - have you seen them on **?  I seem to have grown quite a bit this week and I think the boys have turned as I'm feeling kicks down below - very strange feeling - does that mean they're breech or could it be punches?  So hard to tell but I have a scan on Monday.  I've never felt them hiccup and yesterday was the first time I felt something under my rib...so I think all in all the movements haven't been too uncomfy for me.  I just hope they're ok in there as I don't feel as much movement as I did...but when I do it's stronger!

Trickynic:  Oh my word...that sounds bloody awful.  The poor baby.  I hope he forgets his ordeal soon - what an awful thing to put a baby through.  I hope both babies make a full recovery and get back to normal soon.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh Nic, poor Evan. It's horrible to see them frightened isn't it? I hope things settle soon. 

Thanks for the tips re highchairs, the IKEA ones sound good and at only 15 quid can't go wrong. I'm quite excited about weaning. Nic, that haddock and orange combo sounds strangely appealing!

Venus, sounds like bubs are doing well, good luck for your scan on Monday. Did you have the diabetes test yet? Hope it is all ok.  I found it really difficult to work out how they were lying and what limb I could feel and often difficult to tell which baby. I didn't have that much movement tbh mainly in the morning when I woke and in the evening. Both placentas were anterior so they were kicking that before me.

That's a good idea about tiptops Kara, nice and cold I bet they are really soothing. Should stock up on those and maybe some for mum too...


----------



## VenusInFurs

Ooh...I have a low laying anterior placenta on the bottom twin...I wonder if the kicks down there mean that it's moved!!  It had moved slightly on my last scan so the cons was talking about the possibility of a natural birth.  If it does move and clear the exit I'll have a decision to make - oh god - I was quite happy with being told I 'needed' a c-section as the decision was taken out of my hands!!

Yes, had the GTT and all clear thankfully.  So, they're just big!!  I have another scan on Monday so hopefully they're closer to average size now.

Mmmm tip tops are always good...my mother had a craving for them on me and I've been eating quite a few since being pg


----------



## kara76

Venus don't worry to much about position just yet. They will be all over the shop lol

Tric the haddock in orange sounds yum

Sarah I use to just cook stuff when I was cooking dinner and often found making smaller batches better and often just cooked up and froze things seperate then mixed them before serving. I also didn't introduce food slowly just got on with it lol

Well ladies its the eve on our daughters 1st birthday and I can honestly say I thought we would never see this day and still feel so blessed everyday. Tyler gets compliments everywhere we go for being so happy and social and today was walking around tescos.

Our year has flown by so very fast. We have experienced all the wonderful things we expected and so so much more. I hope all my friends get lucky in 2011 as that would just add to our joy.
We love many people through our lifes, parents, siblings, family, fur babies, partners and friends yet no one can really explain the feeling of love a child brings. I often feel I could burst, my heart is much more open these days and that is something that tyler has given me. I feel that mothers love which brings tears of joy and laughter. I watch her sleeping and remember all of what we went through over 12 years, all the wanting, waiting and pressure, all the failing, loss and tears and I would not change that as I truely believe it has made me the person and mummy I am today.

Tomorrow and every birthday I shall write tyler my daughter a letter as I want to remember the past year and want her to be able to relive it. The personal milestones and the love we have for her

My house is a tip, I have holes in my jeans and no money but I wouldn't give this up for anything

Omg I'm in soppy tears. Thanks for letting me waffle on

To anyone still waiting, whether it be tx, adoption or anything, the dream is there whatever path u take


----------



## jk1

Awww Kara, you have made me cry!!!  Just popped in to say Happy Birthday to Tyler for tmrw, and I hope you all have a lovely day,

Jo xxxxx


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Kara, I am in happy floods here, that is so touching. Happy birthday Tyler, your mummmy is right and not in the least bit biased cos you are such a darling happy child and it is such an honour to share fun times with you. Enjoy your special day with Tyler Kara, you are a fab mummy, and Tylers contentment is a reflection of that.


----------



## popsi

Kara... I can only agree with all you say, and wish you gorgeous daughter a fantastic 1st birthday ! x


----------



## trickynic

Happy Birthday Tyler!!!!! Hope you have a great day Kara, you deserve it xx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Happy Birthday Tyler, hope you and your mummy have a very special day x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Have a wonderful day Tyler, Kara and Luke! Kara your post brought tears to my eyes xxx

Glad your Gtt was clear Venus, sounds like you have two big lads in there. I was just thinking last night about my most useful purchase - two v shaped cushions. They are very handy to keep you comfy before the birth. I now use them for bf, propping up afterwards and sometimes little naps too. Try not to worry too much if the cons doesn't discuss birth plan much yet as babies can move around a surprising amount even though it seems like not much space. If you have specific qs, its worth writing them down, I forgot otherwise!


----------



## claire1

Tyler Happy 1st Birthday


----------



## kara76

Thanks all

Tyler 1st birthday is here and I was up at 0358 til 0414 feeding her and she was born at 0401 so we had a very special happy birthday moment and then I was woken up to luke singing happy birthday to tyler. Omg talk about tears of joy. Maybe it will all sink it when she's a teenager and telling me she hates me , I just feel so blessed early day


----------



## VenusInFurs

Happy 1st Birthday Tyler!!  

Kara:  I never knew you were so soppy   
After everything you went through with tx - and all I know is what I've read on your signature - Tyler must be a very special likkle princess!!

Sarah:  Thanks for the advice about V pillows.  Are they just the normal ones you can buy anywhere like Dunelm etc?  I'll defo have a look.  I was gonna get a dream genii for me and an EZ pillow for BFing the twins but they're so expensive.  I'll try the V pillows and if I need an EZ pillow later on I can get one then.

Hi everyone!!  I'm loving the sun beaming through the windows these days!  It's gonna be lovely to have summer babies as nobody in my family has a summer birthday!!

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Emma

I think you could use any normal ones probably cheaper than I did as long as they are a decent size. I got mine from Jojomamanbebe (20% discount for tamba members). Washable covers a must. I thought about an EZ cushion, but they are pricey and I think probably better if you are tandem feeding - good idea to wait and see what works best for you. I feed one after the other as they are pretty quick (ie greedy) and nice to have one to one time. I didn't bother with a dream genie as I couldn't see a way of using it after the birth, just ended up with a nest of pillows/cushions


----------



## claire1

Emma I used the normal V pillows, I got them from Shaw's think it was a £5, but it didn't come with a cover (but they do stock them).

Sarah we have a Mothercare highchair (Arc with steritouch leaf) , and I have to say it's great, as you can change it's height.  Was a bit pricey, (but is on offer at the more) but we've defo had our moneys worth so far   .

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## VenusInFurs

Ooh thanks for advice on the pillows girls!  Will defo get some V ones!  Be nice for sitting up in bed reading too as I love to read.

Yeah, the Dream Genii is so pricey but I coudn't really work out how it would make that much difference!  It's an odd shape and I just couldn't see how it would make me that comfy! 

I'm a Tamba member but never bloody knew about the 10% discount in Mothercare!!  I've spent £600 in there recently and didn't use my discount.  Gutted but can't go through the hassle of returning and rebuying to get the discount.  Will do a thorough search for Tamba discounts before I buy anything from now on!  That's a good discount in JoJoMamanBebe!!  I've been looking on their site too!!


----------



## claire1

Emma if you join JoJo Maman Babe mailing list, they will send you discount vouchers every few months.  They range between 10 and 20%, you're also able to print off vouchers giving you BOGOF etc.  There's also a discount store in Newport, most things half the main store price.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oooh I didn't know there was a store in Cardiff - I'm bloody clueless!!  I can have 20% discount with Tamba membership but I'll join their list anyway...and get Cerys to take me on a trip to the shop (so unfair not having a car). 

Thanks for that!

Emma


----------



## trickynic

Emma - I was about to list my EZ pillow on ebay - I've never used it as I bottle fed. You can have it for £35 if you want it


----------



## Vixxx

It's a bit late, I know, but  TYLER  

I can't believe it was a year ago that we were all in chat following her progress, because the boards were down!

Congratulations Kara and Luke!


----------



## nic2010

Tyler    hope you all had a wonderful day x


----------



## kara76

Thanks all

Vixx how are you? How far along are you now?

How's everyone?

Afm tyler and I had a wondeeful day yesterday, swimming and just chilling together and I had to vote of course. Tomorrow is her party and I'm getting in a flap about cleaning etc which I'm gona do tomorrow as last nite was hard work as our sink blocked then I flooded the kitchen! So not impressed

Been to soft play today and its no longer somewhere I can sit and chill as tyler climbs up everything then walks off to top of the slide...omg what a crazy girl lol. 

My baby girl is growing up and let me tell you as soon as walking begins there really is no going back lol. I'm still breast feeding so I am now classed as an extended breast feeder!!and it looks like we have tooth number 3 almost though, think it will cut by tomorrow.

I met a lady I met as gps when our lo were having their jabs and her lo is a year old next week and she is 20weeks pregnant and yep I have bump envy but not baby envy, sounds mad I know and I don't want another baby just suppose its jealousy as I don't have that option! Funny how the feeling of infertility is still haunting me at times which is a shock cause I am more than happy with tyler!! I can understand why people do suggorcy now as I loved being pregnant lol. Sorry to ramble just needed to get that out as if I told luke he would assume I was angling for more tx which I am most certainly not lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad you had a good day on  Thurs Kara, photos on ** are lovely. Hugs about the bump envy, I know what you mean, I can't help getting a pang when I hear someone is pg yet I know how very lucky I am and wouldn't change a thing or wish for more.

Hope everyone is ok, have a good weekend all


----------



## Vixxx

Hi Kara   .  Glad you had a lovely day - and hope the party goes well today.  I am 29 weeks now, pretty big and very tired, and sooooo looking forward to starting maternity leave in 3 weeks time...

Hi Emma, Nic and everyone else - I hope you are all doing well.  

Jule - thinking of you loads and hoping things are well with all of you.

I am planning to go to the Baby Show in Monmouth tomorrow.  I don't really expect to find or get much, but I've never been to one before and won't again, so thought I'd give it a go.  I have been shopping (online!) this week and got cotbeds and mattressed, car seats and other bits and pieces.  Only really got the buggy and a couple of other big bits to go (and have to sort the rooms out too).  All very exciting. 

I am going to pop over to the meet ups thread and see if anyone fancies getting together in the next few weeks.  I would love to see people again and not sure how much longer I'll be up for going anywhere!

Take care, everyone.


----------



## VenusInFurs

*Trickynic:* Only just saw your post so thanks for thinking of me. At the moment we're really not sure whether to go for the Harmony pillow instead as we can still use it if I end up having to bottle feed. Is your EZ pillow the foam type?

*Kara:* So glad Tyler had a lovely birthday and I hope the party all goes well today...how exciting!!!

Emma


----------



## trickynic

Emma - yes it's the foam one and has the "twins" pattern on it.


----------



## VenusInFurs

I just had a word with Cerys and we've decided to wait until the bubs are born and then decide on a pillow.  Just in case they (or I) don't take to BFing (although I'm gonna give it a good try).  Thanks for the offer though and I hope you get a good price for it on Ebay


----------



## Queenie1

Happy birthday to tyler hope she had a wonderful birthday and a lovely party . 

jules sorry to hear you have been upset you have been so strong so it must come out some time so don't worry if you have a cry. hope holly and aaron are doing well

andi hope you are feeling better and that your little ones are staying put. 

sam hope you are feeling better and sounds like they are looking after you at the hospitals

taffy, claire, venus, tricky, sarah and everyone else hope you are all well.


----------



## kara76

Hello all

How is everyone?

Queenie tylers party was great thank u and she was up til 1030pm the party animal lol

Venus I think its wise to wait and see what happens

Afm well blood test results due tomorrow and I feel afs are actuallu getting worst so will go back whatever. Today I got a call from a local bontique hotel pretty much offering me a housekeeping job! 2 to 3 days a week fri, sat sun and good hours and money and we are seriously considering it as come next year it would fit well with playschool and its a foot in the door if any recpetion work comes up through tbh I'm happy to do anything when the hrs mean I can take tyler to school and pick her up. Waiting for a call back to go for an informal chat! Might start with 2 days and keep saturday or sunday free unless I can do every other sunday. Really need to see them in person.


----------



## jo1985

anyone heard hoW jules holly and aaron r doing ?


----------



## claire1

Evening everyone

Hope your all OK?

I've just bought Elliot his first pair of Clarks shoes   , as he's trying his best to walk love him.  2 weeks today we'll be in Zante, and I'm getting nervous now.


----------



## trickynic

Great news on the job Kara   


I am so excited as I am having a big night out tonight! Babies are going down to Swansea to stay with my parents and we're off to the Glee Club with a couple of friends. I have a feeling things are going to get messy! It's great as it's taking my mind off the fact that Alys has to go into hospital next week for her hernia op   
I'm also putting things together for my Kidsmarket stall in a few weeks time - it's unbelievable how much stuff I have to sell. Hopefully make quite a bit of cash!


Hope everyone is well x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Claire did u go for cruisers? I'm sure zante will be lovely and a lush break though busy I'm sure

Tric enjoy your night out. We are going out for the first time together on the 28th may, big party!
I bet u have tons of stuff to sell, we buy way too mich I think.lol

Afm kinda decided I'm not gona take that job, I don't wana commit to every weekend as we need some family time so unless they can offer a couple of nights I will look for something else. I feel tired today, went to aqua zumba last nite and wasn't as good as normal zumba but did wear me out lol. Tyler woke in the night coughing bless her and I think she is settling down again and might sleep through again soon, I hope
Better get **** in gear as soft play later with some fellow ff


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Claire, I'm sure its a bit stressful planning your first trip, but you will all have a great time in Zante. Bet Elliot looks cute in his shoes

Have a great night out Nic! Hope Alys' op goes ok next week

Jule, hope you are all doing ok

Thinking of you Sam, not long now x

Kara, know what you mean about work, weekends are precious. Go with your gut feeling. Look forward to later, need to get my bum in gear too, its firmly stuck to the sofa at the mo! I was watching breakfast news and they were going on about how great eggs are so have just had runny boiled eggs and soldiers, mmmm


----------



## claire1

Yes Kara we went for the cruisers, and I have to say he seems much more comfortable in them when trying to walk.  Clark's were really good with him and they gave us a picture with him wearing his 1st real pair of shoes.

Nic I'm sure everything will be OK with Alys's op next week.  I can imaging how your feeling.  Hope you enjoy your night out.

Kara I'm sure you've made the right decision for you and family re work.

Sarah how are the boys?

Afm trying to get everything sorted for the weekend, Elliot's up my parents and I have a hen day.  Spa treatments in the day and a nice meal and cocktails in the night.  But I'm getting nowhere fast


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Hope you had a nice weekend Claire, spa treatment mmmm sounds lovely

Kara, lovely to see you and Tyler, she's getting speedy on her feet lol!

How was your night out Nic?

AFM, the boys are well, can't believe they are 4 months already. I'm slowly getting stuff ready to start weaning, hoping to wait as close to 6 months as I can. Both seem to be feeding like mad at the mo, not more often, just taking longer and being more aggresive (ouch!) - might be a growth spurt I suppose. We have a busy week with a friend visiting and then parents coming down for a few days


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi ladies - sorry for this me post.

SarahJaneH:  Which hospital did you have your babies in?  And did you have a c-section or natural birth?  I'm getting myself really ate up at the moment as I've spent my whole pregnancy building myself up for a c-section (due to low laying placenta) but now that the placenta has moved my cons wants me to have a natural birth (although boys are not in position so that may not happen).  Anyway, I really really don't want to have a natural birth - nothing to do with pain of labour - just solely to do with the extra risks with twins and not wanting to risk them being in distress.  I also worry that this SPD will be too painful to go naturally and I suffer panic attacks and worry how will I cope with a natural birth if I get myself anxious and end up having panic attacks during the birth.  My cons is just not listening to me and I feel like he rushes us out of the room at every appt.  Just wondering which hospital and cons you had and what their views were on elective c-section.

Hope everyone here is good!  I'm off to see my MW now - hope it's not the one who refused to see me last time - will make damn sure I have my notes this time!!

Emma


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Emma, hope your MW appt went ok. I was in Withybushy (Haverfordwest). I didn't actually discuss elective c-section with my consultant as my preference was for a natural birth. We didn't start discussing birth in much detail until quite late on as the babies position determines the options as you know, so as there were no other issues at the time, it was a case of wait and see. As it was, the lower twin was head down and upper twin breech . I was induced at 40 weeks and had a natural delivery (well, assisted - first one ventouse and second one forceps). The boys weighed 7lb 9 and 7lb 4 . I didn't have spd so couldn't comment on the pain issue. However, I had an epidural as it is usually recommended for twins in case of the need for a c-section at any point. My consultant is very pro natural, but, if I'd asked for a c-section I think she would have agreed to it due to Ioan's breech position. I know other consultants at the same hospital would have wanted me to go for a section. Opinions seem to differ widely and will vary between doctors at the same hospital. For example, current national guidelines are for induction at 37-38 weeks but I went longer, this was based on a discussion with the doctor that both me and the babies were well and we agreed for induction on my due date if nothing happened before. I think treating each case individually is important as what works in one situation may not be appropriate in another. I felt very confident in my consultant, she wasn't at the birth, but the team that looked after me in the hospital were fantastic. 
I am sure that you will be in very good hands when the time comes for you to meet your boys. It might help to get a list of questions together to ask your consultant, or also write a birth plan to discuss and be included in your notes. Hope this helps for now, if you want to know anything else, please feel free to ask. 
Special good luck wishes also to our other mummies to be Sam and Andi who will be meeting their little ones soon


----------



## SarahJaneH

Er, I meant Withybush, although I think Withybushy sounds nicer!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks for the reply Sarah.  I had a great appt with the MW today.  She was lovely and ever so helpful.  I was missing an appt for a scan/cons at 30wks so she told me to make one for Monday (which I've now done) and to text her on the morning so she can have a word with the cons before I see him.  I feel much better about it all now and she completely understood my feelings about wanting a c-section.  I feel like a bit of a cop-out not wanting to try naturally but she made me feel a lot better about it.

Your babies were fantastic weights!!  And great that you kept them in for so long... I hope I manage to keep my boys in for a good while yet, although they're quite big and they said I might go early due to the size (but going by the weights on yours and the time you carried to, that now sounds like nonsense).

The MW at my Parent Craft classes gave us some birthing plan notes and a template so I think I'll put everything down on that and discuss it with the cons again on Monday.  He'll soon realise I'm not gonna give in!!!

Thanks again

Emma


----------



## claire1

Emma what consultant you under, as I went to Royal Glam and have been seen by a few of them there.  So might be able to advise you on what their like


----------



## kara76

I wrote a big post earlier and meSsed up and it didn't save so will try again

Sarah deffo sounds like a growth sprut and the boys are probably feeding like that to up your milk supply. Go with it hun, tyler was always a long feeder so for us the frequetly changed at growth spruts and around upping milk with you it sounds like lenght of feed is changing. 

Claire you all set for hols?

Venus try not to worry or get anixous , your worrying about something that might never happen. Well I was induced and had full labour apart from the pushing part as needed an emergency c section and I can honestly say the pain isn't as bad as you imagine, I did 13months with just a little gas and air but then it all stopped so second labour I had epidural due to breaking waters and needing the drip and no pain! 
I c section certainly isn't the easy option and I saw this as the hard way due to the long recovery of 6 weeks! in the end I recovered exteremly well but I know that's not the norm and most people take longer. Looking after a baby after such a major op is hard work and you will have 2 plus things such as breast feeding are also harder after a section. I think there are many pros and cons for both and your con should listen to your concerns yet if pain is your only fear welcome to the world of late pregnancy as most people fear this so you are just normal. I wasn't very normal and didn't fear labour or pain but was scared witless about how the heck I was gona care for a baby as I never have before! 
Your con won't do anything to put your babies at risk so go with the flow for now til you know which position they are in cause you could be worrying for no reason. 

If u wana know anything about a c section or labour , induction well apart from the pushing just yell and I will be honest I promise...knowledge is power and btw don't listen to horror stories cause everyone will tell you theirs!


----------



## claire1

Kara no I haven't even started packing yet, and that not me I've normally finished by now.  I need a kick up the   , I think I've got most things, but need to check so that I can pick last minute stuff up on Saturday.

How's Tyler?


----------



## kara76

Claire you bad girl, get packing lol

Tyler is brill, has a cold atm and is full of snot or rather streams of it coming from her nose. It amazes me just how much keeps coming out. She is a proper busy bee and on the go non stop, I'm sure going to work would be easier lol. she is growing so fast and I wana slow time down . She is loving shape sorters , bins, dogs food and basically anything that's not hers and loves her doll my parents got her, she winds it and washes its face! Yet and she's only 1


----------



## claire1

I know I really should do something.  Maybe tomorrow night once Elliot goes to bed   

It's fab how they have so much energy, wish I had some.

They watch what we do and copy.  Elliot will pat me like to say there there.  He always surprises me, but I guess they will.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Good luck with the packing Claire!

Glad to hear that the snot isn't holding Tyler back, its amazing how hungry they are to learn and lovely to see the pleasure they get from new discoveries.

Emma, glad your mw put your mind at rest... don't feel like a cop out, Kara is right a section is no easy option - there is no right or wrong and sometimes the decision is made for you anyway. I know I was very lucky to have had a straightforward pregnancy. Don't worry about the weights thing, there may be an increased chance of early arrival with bigger babies but as you can see from my experience not necessarily. I found the birthplan a useful way of ordering my thoughts and talking things through with the cons, you need to be flexible as circumstances can change. Rest up while you can and try to enjoy some couple time before the babies arrive. 

Ioan has realised he can squeal, he's been practicing all day...very loudly lol. I think it is a growth spurt Kara, they used to cluster feed in earlier spurts but seem to have changed. I think I like this better


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls...thanks for your replies about the c-section. I think you've misunderstood me though because avoiding pain is not my reason for wanting a c-section. The pain doesn't worry me as I know I'll endure pain whichever way they come out (although I'm told they prefer to give an episural on twins as a precaution), and think having a natural birth would be the best in terms of getting around afterwards. And if I was having a single baby I would defo opt for a natural birth. But, it's the fact that I'm having twins and want them to come into the world without any risk of distress, particularly to the 2nd twin. I know some of my fears are probably irrational but I've been reading up on the risks and tried not to make the decision lightly. I'm p'd off that the cons hasn't got time to listen to my reasons as he might be able to make me feel better about it all. Anyway, I'm gonna write everything down before my appt on Monday and I'm not leaving til he at least hears me out!!

I know a c-section is major abdominal surgery (god my mothers scar is horrendous and I know I was in a state after my laparoscopies and look how tiny those holes are) but I'm so scared of something happening to the babies and even though I know a c-section comes with risks, I just feel that having it planned and knowing there won't be so much uncertaintly, will make me relax more. So much goes wrong for me and Cerys in whatever we try to do and I feel that we've been too lucky with the pregnancy and something is bound to go wrong at some point. I know it's stupid having those thoughts but I can't shake them off. I can be such a control freak at times!

*Claire:* My cons is Mr Pembridge, lovely but doesn't seem to have much time to talk as he's always soooo busy. We saw Joseph, the black African registrar, and he had all the time in the world and was so chatty and friendly....but he was really gloomy about the risks and I came away feeling fearful about things for the first time. Cerys felt the same way too as up until then we were so laid back about everything. My mother needed a blood transfusion after my bro was born because something happened and his blood transferred to her (me and my mother both have negative blood, my bro has positive), and Joseph spoke a lot about blood transfusions and my blood type etc. I dunno what to think as when I mentioned this on another thread someone said that there are no more risks to me than to someone with positive blood...but I didn't get that impression from Joseph. I think that's something I seriously need to clarify with Mr P coz I'm so confused about the blood issues. I understand a lot of it but don't know why Jo spoke so much about it at my appt.

Anyway, enough about me. I always seem to come on here with 'me' posts lately!!

*Kara:* Do you take lots of videos of Tyler? I love video memories and she seems to be doing so much lately it would be lovely to capture it all! She'll love you for it when she's older  . What is your scar like after the cs? Is it quite tender? My mother still feels strange on her scar area all these years later! It's also deformed her tummy a bit and she's forever complaining about how one side is different to the other and she can't wear certain bikinis!!

*Sarah: *Haha...Ioan must think he's really clever now that he can squeal!! God help you if the other one decides to join in. Do they spend a lot of time communicating with one another? I've seen some funny videos on You Tube of twins chatting away...my mother insists on sending them to me. I just can't imagine it and can't wait to find out what it's all about for real!

*Claire: *When are you going away? And where? I hope you have a lovely time. I always leave my packing til last minute and am usually bunging things into the suitcase til early hours the night before. Apparently, we're having a 2wk heatwave starting this Saturday. I hope I can sit in the sun for a few minutes each day coz I'm feeling like Caspar lately. I look ill and can't believe I went to Tesco last night with only mascara on!! Defo need a bit of colour in the cheeks! Have a fab holiday 

*Trickynic:* How did your big night out go? Did you have a messy hangover the next day? I'm going to a party on Friday and even though I can't drink, I can't wait as I haven't been out since before Christmas. Just hope I can keep my eyes open!!

Au reviour for now!! Oh and any news on Jule and the twins? Cerys asks me how they are all the time!

Emma


----------



## marieclare

Kara great post you have summed up how I'm feeling at the mo - more anxious about the baby than the birth - but I'm sure I will get a rude awakening when it all kicks off LOL!

Hi everyone hope you are all doing ok. Love all the baby news its so exciting to hear how they are all doing.


----------



## kara76

Venus I shall reply later when I have more time lol.I haven't taken a great deal of vids , I try not to over do it. Tons of photos though and I'm making a special photo ablum for her and had embryos pics too and I will write her a letter each birthday and we have a memory box too which is gona be huge  

Marie its amazing how mother nature really does kick in and just follow your instincts. I found it amazing how I just knew what to do after not feeding tyler cause she didn't cry lol opps!


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Yes Emma, the hangover was nasty but it was sooooo worth it! I think I got a bit over excited - excellent night though.


Sarah - my two have just gone through a major growth spurt too - they've been eating me out of house and home! Good news is that Evan is now the right size/weight for his age and I'm actually thinking of moving him up into the next size clothes already. Alys is getting there bless her. LOL at the squealing - I remember when mine started doing that. I love watching their faces light up with delight when they realise they can make certain sounds. I might be imagining this but I'm sure both have said "mam" at least 2 or 3 times in the last few days. Now I keep saying "mamamamamam" in their faces to make them say it again!


Alys is going in for her hernia op on Thursday which I am not looking forward to but at least I know what to expect in the childrens ward now. My parents and the in-laws are looking after Evan for two nights so at least both of us can be at the hospital if need be. 


Emma - I felt that same as you leading up to the birth and am not ashamed to say that I was praying for a c-section! I recovered well like you Kara but then both my babies were in hospital so I just had to look after myself. My scar is fine but still numb in places even 8 months later!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all
Emma, I can fully understand your concerns, the boys delivery wasn't straightforward and I am always grateful to the staff who looked after us. In hindsight, I would still have gone the same way, but that was for us and its such an individual thing - I hope that your consultant listens. It sounds like you will go in to see him well armed so good luck!

Hi Marie, how are you doing? Don't worry, I was utterly clueless about parenting and had never changed a nappy - its amazing how quick you learn when you have to and yep, it is true about those instincts. You'll have lots of people offering their opinions, but in the end just nod politely and go and do it however feels right for you because that will be the best way. Hope you are feeling well, not long to go now, how exciting!

Glad you had a good night out Nic. Sounds like the weaning must be going really well, great news about Evan's weight gain. How lovely to be hearing mama   . I hope Alys' op goes well, will be thinking of you. 

What have you and Tyler been up to today Kara? I love the memory box idea, a very special gift.

How's the packing going Claire?!

Emma, I've seen a few of those videos, ther was one doing the rounds recently that was on the news. The boys started to communicate more about a month ago I think, smiling cooing and whatever new sound so yes we now have squeals too lol. They'd been staring for a while before that - usually one would stare and the other one would be looking at something else totally oblivious! They do it more when I am out of the room so I go off and leave them to it, then take a sneaky peek at them from the doorway.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone!

Tric hope alys op goes well. 
Sarah bet its so cute seeing your boys interacting.

Emma hope we have helped with your concerned. Try and push it to the back of your mind for now and enjoy your pregnancy cause it will be over in a flash

Nic how's you? Haven't seen you for a while

Claire you packed yet lol

Taffy how's things with you? How's morgan? Are you on hols again lol

Marie how's the shopping going? Are you organised?

Afm tyler is having a snotty time, how can so much snot come from such a little person lol. Last night she stacked some cups wow I'm a proud mummy lol. She has her booster jab and mmr next tuesday so that will be fun I'm sure.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya girls

Yes, you've all really helped me with the cs stuff so thank you. Last night, I entertained the idea of going naturally but it felt really scary. Nevermind, I will speak to the cons on Monday and take it from there.

*Marie:* We're wondering what's gonna hit us too when the babies are born! We've done what we can to prepare ourselves so we'll just have to take whatever comes our way. It still feels very strange that I'm going to be a Mammy quite soon!! Do you feel like that too? 

*Kara:* Oh I hope Tyler is ok in herself despite being full of snot! I hope she'll be better when she goes for the jabs....not nice at any time but I hope she doesn't feel it and it's over quickly for her.

*Sarah: * Yeah, I saw that one on the news! They went on forever!! That's so cute that they stare at each other. Must be so interesting for multiple babies as they have a little sidekick to keep them entertained.

*Nic: * Glad you had a great time! I don't miss hangovers at all 

We have our 2nd Parent Craft class tonight and looking forward to it. I enjoyed the last one apart from one very opinionated lady who was there with her niece and had something to say about everything - and she wasn't even pregnant!! But we're covering BFing tonight and having a tour of the labour ward - scary stuff  Then we'll probably go for a meal afterwards as we'll be starving!!!!

Heatwave coming our way apparently....so why's it so dark and dreary outside?

Emma


----------



## trickynic

I know I shouldn't say anything but am bursting at the seams!!!!




CONGRATULATIONS SAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!






(I'll leave her to tell you the rest!   )


----------



## kara76

You are naughtie tric but I have to say

Congratulations to andi and sam! Wow girls twins on the same day. Woo hoo

Will let them update all details


----------



## Jule

Congratulations andi and sam-wonderful news.

How's everyone else I just had a quick read back.emma don't worry bridgend cons wouldn't speak to me about c section and were more focused on discussing it later and only want to discuss how I was feeling at the time.things change all the time so don't get stressed.I also wanted a section but when I was in clinic 2 days before delivering she said I would be ok for vaginal but we would discuss later-that later never came!

Tric hope alys is not in hosp too long and she recovers quick after her op.

Kara u must be losing plenty of wt running after tyler,she sounds very busy lol.hope her snotty nose clears soon.

Hi everyone else.I've forgotten already what I've read.

Holly and Aaron are progressing.both have gained weight and holly now weighs 3ib 5 and half and aaron weighs 3ib 14 and half.
Holly has had an infection so had another line put in but hopefully its cleared now.
Both are still being monitored.aaron is due another head scan but previous looked like bleed was getting better.both holes in heart look slightly better.

They tried both babies on the breast 2 days ago and aaron has sucked a little each day.holly hasn't been tried since the initial attempt as she has been unwell.hopefully they will try her again tom.

Thanks everyone for asking after us and thinking of us.


----------



## Queenie1

congratulations andi on the birth of your twins.

congratulations sam on the birth of your twins.

how fantastic hope babies and mummies are both doing well. can't wait to hear about them all.

jules so great to hear off you and that holly and aaron are doing well. i hope you and stu are well.

tric good luck to alys for her op.

kara hi to you and tyler. x


----------



## PixTrix

O wow what amazing news. 
Big congratulations sam on the arrival of your twins
big congratulations Andi on the arrival of your twins

lovely to hear that holly and aaron are progressing jule, hope you are well


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say

Jule - lovely to hear from you - glad you are all doing well

Congratulations Sam and Andi on the birth of your babies - wow double double joy!

Mrs T x


----------



## claire1

Congratulations Sam and Andi.  Can't wait to hear the news.  Hope your all doing well.

Emma Mr Penbridge ended up delivering me (as he was the on call consultant), and yes he can seems as if he hasn't got time to doscuss things.  But I found him to be great when things started to go slowly/wrong.  My consultant (Mr Pugh) wouldn't discuss c section until the week before, and he was concerned about Elliot's weight from about 28 weeks.  I think they're cautious as things can change.  Please don't worry, like the others have said enjoy the pregnancy   .

Jule hope things are improving and that Holly's infection improves.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all OK


----------



## nic2010

Congratulations to the new mummies, looking forward to hearing the details x
Sorry not been around for a while, I managed to post an update on my birth thread but computer (well internet) has really been playing up! It's been directing me to porn sites and a load of other advertising when trying to log on to ff, but seems to be working ok for now which I'm glad of as really not into porn, lol.
not much happening here at the moment apart from alot of running around after one active little girl who never seems to get tired. Last working day of the week for me today so really looking forward to spending some time with Sophie. We went away last week to the in laws and the last time they saw Sophie was in January for her birthday, I felt so awful because she wouldn't be alone with them without screaming even if I went into the kitchen but they live in Blackpool so not easy to see them more often. 
Hope everyone is well and I will pop back tomorrow when Sophie havong a nap.
take care all
nic x


----------



## jo1985

congratulations andi and sam lookin forward 2 details , jule lovely to hear off u glad things going ok with bubs x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Hope the new mummies are resting up well as much as they can with newborns to look after lol

Jule hope hollys infection gets better soon and they are gaining weight well now. Hope the breast feeding gets better and better

Nic nice to hear from you? Do you work? Sophie sounds very busy, its deffo harder work once they are fully mobile and demanding attention every minute of the day. I love it

How's everyone?

I'm expecting some newbies here soon as some old timers are going through there tx, so postive bfp vibes to you ladies, you know who you are

Afm I'm laying in bed listening to madam playing. She was awake at 4am for half hour. Can't wait for tooth six to cut and then maybe she will sleep through again well if her cough ever goes lol! Might nip to clinic today and get her weighed and I want her height measured now she is walking.
I'm so hoping my broadband will be back tonight, its on just waiting for the router. Luke is oFf drifting for 3 days. So I'm home alone not that it makes much difference him being here apart from company that is lol. Right madam banging on wall and wanting me the little minxy lol and we got musical melodies later which she loves so better get up and get sorted.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Oh wow.....2 sets of twins on the same day!!!  CONGRATULATIONS to Andi and to Sam!!

     


And great to hear from you Jule.  Hope Holly's infection clears soon but it sounds like they're both doing well overall and gaining weight nicely.  

Hi to everyone else!  

Emma


----------



## nic2010

Hey Kara, yes I work only 3 days a week but really wish I didn't. Sophie alseep on the sofa so as promised I'm popping on to see how eveyone is. Shall look forward to the newbies and sending positive vibes we could do with more hearing how people's pregnancies are going, it stops me from wanting to be pregnant again. Hope you have the snot under control, lol.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Nic, I'm sure you don't miss the MS or the sleepless nights when you just can't get comfortable   

How did you lot cope with only 2 sleep options?  Left side or right side!!  The sides of my bum/thigh/hip area are suffering from pressure pain and that's with a thick latex top layer on the mattress plus a sun lounger pad!!!  I can't wait to sleep on my belly again....oh how I miss laying on my wobbly jelly belly and even on my back!!!


----------



## kara76

Nic have you considered more tx? I too miss being pregnant which shocked me but then so many of my feelings have!!

Venus I remember being uncomfy. I'm only little and had a very tight bump lol. Often woke up on my back


----------



## VenusInFurs

What are the reasons they say not to lay on your back then?  I have to sometimes when my sides are too sore.  I can't stay there for long as I get breathless but I don't get the sicky feeling that a lot of women get.  But on the twins thread all the girls told me not to do it.


----------



## kara76

I believe its something to do with blood flow


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Big congrats to Sam and dh and Andi and dh on the birth of their twins, what a bumper day it was yesterday! Hope mummies and babies are all doing well xxx

Jule, lovely to hear from you. I hope Holly's infection clears soon. It sounds like Holly and Aaron are doing very well, hope the feeding keeps going well, you are doing great   
Yeah Kara, lets hope we get some old timer newbies on here very soon   
Did you take Tyler to clinic? Hope you had fun at musical melodies
Nic, hope you enjoy your time at home with Sophie. I think I will probably be going back 3 days when my year is up but not really up for it at the moment!
Emma, it's not a good idea to sleep on your back as it can affect circulation to you and babies, the weight of the babies press on one of the major vessels / arteries (can't remember which) and as you get bigger it can cause you can pass out. I remember going for the later scans I couldn't take being on my back long and they let me turn to one side. I was also told sleeping on left is better than right, again due to improved circulation but I think you get to a point where you just get comfy however you can. You might need to get more pillows and kick Cerys out into the spare room lol, my poor dh was evicted in the end.

Had a lovely visit from an old friend yesterday and parents arriving tomorrow for a few days, yay, that means mum will cook my tea


----------



## kara76

Sarah bet it was lovely to see your friend 

Yep we went to clinic tyler is now 21lbs 10oz and 73cm tall when stood which is much more accurate than laying. She has spots which hv thinks is viral and if pox will know by the morning. I hope not as luke is away for 3 days and jabs on tuesday


----------



## VenusInFurs

Haha....I'm already having a mare with the pillows I've got!! They're kicked around the bed and have frightened Cerys a few times as they lurk above the quilt when I've had enough of them! Or I've put them on her face without realising. I'll try not to lay on my back anymore then. I reckon laying in a hammock sideways would do the job nicely!!

*Kara:* Oh no I hope she hasn't got the pox. Cerys's sister and her kids have all had it and have been banned from our house for weeks.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Oh no, poor Tyler, hope it isn't pox - I guess you would have to put jabs off then too is that the MMR one? She's doing well on weight and height. I tried to measure the boys the other day but its impossible when they wriggle lol. It was fab to see my mate, an old pal from school and the only person who knew about our tx from the start. I think I told you about this but after our first failed cycle she was really shocked - she was convinced it would work as she'd been to a medium about something else and the woman told her she had a close friend having fertility treatment who would have twin boys. Spooky eh?!

Hammock sounds like a good idea Emma! 

I was going to take the boys out for a bit but they fell asleep on the mat so they can just chill out instead.


----------



## kara76

Venus if u have had a good dose of pox then you are immune from catching it again.how many weeks are you now? Have you chosen names?


----------



## kara76

Sarah yes I remember you telling me about that, very spooky indeed. Tyler is gona be tall like her dad and will tower over me that's for sure. She decided to show off to hv and climb on the chair and go through her drawers! Little monkey


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sarah...that is spooky!!  I love meeting up with my old school friends....we don't see each other for months or years but it always feels like yesterday.

Kara:  I'm 30wks on Sunday...seems to be going fast lately.  I've never had the pox and after seeing my uncle get them as an adult I don't think I ever want them....he looked like Freddie!!  Yeah, we've chosen names.  Ché (like Shay) and Leo.  We've chosen middle names Dylan and Brian (after my Gransha) but not sure which way round to put them.  We found it so hard to choose boys names and had loads of girls names in mind!!  

Hope Tyler can go for her jabs on Tues.  Sounds like she's loving her new found indepedence since learning to walk


----------



## kara76

Sorry sarah yeah tylers jabs are the 2 booster jabs and the mmr

Nice names venus. You deffo don't want pox and it might be worth consider the jab that makes you immune as your boys are bound to get it. Jab after pregnany that is lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Yep, I need the MMR as well.  When I had tx, IVF Wales said that I was immune but somehow I've lost the immunity now!!


----------



## nic2010

Venus I was lucky enough not to get MS just gagged alot, lol and how I loved getting back to lying on my front again. Towards the end I would make myself a little nest so I was half sitting and lying down mainly because I had such bad heartburn (oh my I remember the heartburn). 

Kara no more tx for us, Sophie was are final try so got lucky there. Poor Tyler she sounds a little under the weather at the moment and I hope the spots stay viral!

Sarah I'm finding work stressful at the moment as it's a full time job crammed into 3 days and I feel like I have to prove that I'm capable if I need to apply for an internal job due to redundancies. What sort of job are you going back to?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Nic we always said we wouldn't do anymore tx after 7 goes well 8 if u include the abandoned cycle but now we aren't so sure! 

No more spots so its not chicken pox which is great, well kinda lol. 
Tylers latest thing is smacking everything and everyone including me and then looking chuffed with herself.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Glad to hear it isn't pox Kara. What do you reckon it is - allergy, bites?

Nic I'm a lecturer, a bit worried I'd end up the same, going part time but ending up cramming more than that in and being stressed. I always used to get stressed at work and feel lots healthier now, even though I am tired at the end of the day. Still, there's a mortgage to pay....

Nice names Emma, we had loads of girls names too but found boys more difficult to choose, don't know why that is!


----------



## kara76

Not a clue tbh! Off to see my mum she might know.

We had a boys name but no girls names as luke was convinced tyler was a boy yet I knew all along she was a girl lol, he wouldn't entertain chosing a name before birth yet tyler was my first choice. We didn't plan on giving a middle name but ended up with may as she was born in may and its my grandmothers middle name yet we didn't know that lol


----------



## trickynic

Just popping in to say Alys' op went well today and we are now home


----------



## Vixxx

So pleased it went well, Nic!


----------



## jo1985

glad alys op went well x


----------



## Queenie1

tricky glad to hear alys op went well. 

kara glad its not chicken pox for tyler. 

lovely names emma.

i find girl names easier than boy names. when i have my little one if its a boy i will struggle to find a name. ( please note the pma i have )


----------



## PixTrix

that is great news tricky, you must be feeling very relieved


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say glad Alys is doing well

Kara - Glad Tyler doesnt have pox. Did I read that right that you are thinking of more tx ?


----------



## kara76

Tric so please alys op went well, bet your glad that's over with

Afm tyler has spots again! Weird or what! If the same tomorrow I shall be taking a trip to out of hours doc. Mrs t you kinda read right, if I'm honest we just don't know, we feel so very very lucky and blessed to have tyler and there are many advantages to having a single child...never an only child in my eyes. Its just I wouldn't wana look back in years to come with regret! I feel very guilty atm for even considering one more ivf and it would be once and that's it when there are so many lovely friends still waiting and we do have our dream but will there come and time when tyler asks for a bother or sister and at least if we try and fail we can tell her we tried! Yet I'm also not sure I can ever love someone as much as I love tyler! 
I have a lot of guilt about thinking and admitting my feelings and have only just told luke any of this as he was adament no more tx so I also feel selfish and unsure! 

Its a very hard thing to explain and I hope people who are still waiting for there babies don't think bad of me, I have always been open and honest here and as the question was asked straight out I can't not avoid it


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww Kara hunni, nobody would think badly of you for wanting to share all your love with another child. You have been through so much and you, Luke, Tyler (and Rex of course) deserve all the happiness in the world. You are the exact opposite of selfish so you go girl. May all your dreams come true. You so have nothing to feel guilty about and even if my dreams don't come true I would still be thrilled for you. Bless you  always thinking of everyone else x


----------



## PixTrix

aw poor Tyler, hope you can get an answer to what the spots are. Is she under the weather with it at all? Now then Kara, I am going to give you mighty kick up the **** lol don't you ever think people would think bad of you and you so have nothing to feel guilty about. You must go with your feelings and do what is right for you, Luke and Tyler and it doesn't matter what anybody else thinks, yet I'm sure nobody would be thinking bad thoughts. You are such an amazing person and have become a cherished friend and nothing would thrill me more if you were to try again. I'll add that selfish is the last word that could be used to describe you, you are forever so giving of your time to each and everyone. Sorry I'm going on now but when you mention about your friends waiting for the dream, just think how you have helped that to happen with the implementation of the sencond NHS cycle. If this works this time for us, it would be due to the second nhs cycle. I'm sure you must have lots to think about, all the pros and cons and I hope you are able to come to a decision without too much stress! Big hugs


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

**** kicking taken and I will let u know what we decide, we have a lot of talking to do as so many factors are involved!

Tyler slept through yeah and had a bottle of cows milk before bed too


----------



## jo1985

ne one know what andi and sam had baby wise joxx


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - glad you took your kicking well, Pix is very good at butt kicking! Look forward to hearing what you decide. Is it a bit weird that I'm feeling really excited for you ?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Tricky:  Sorry I didn't know that Alys was having an op....so glad it went well.

Kara:  You are being such a wonderful mother to Tyler and to offer that love to another baby, if you decide to try again, is nothing to feel guilty about.  Nobody would think badly of you and I'm sure you'd have everybody's support and understanding.  It would be lovely for Tyler to have a brother or sister if you decide that it is the right thing for you all as a family.  You'll make the right decision, whatever that is and everyone here will be happy for you whether you do or don't.  

I wanted to ask you how you found BFing at the very start?  Did you go to a support group or get support from a counsellor or whatever to help you get the right technique?  I've been watching a DVD about BFing that the MW gave me.  It's great and has really given me confidence in my decision to BF....however, I'm halfway through watching that programme 'Is breast best' and it's making me feel quite nervous about it.  It's strange how 2 different programmes can give me such different feelings on it.  But I'm certain that I want to try my damn hardest to make it work....and if I'm in pain I'll get help with latching on techniques....I'm determined not to give up easily.  I noticed your signature and just wondered how you found it at the start...were there times when you felt like giving up due to pain etc or did you get on well from the outset?  I have an appt with the BFing co-ordinator at the hospital in June so she'll go through things with me before the babies are here and will then visit me on the ward.  Most people I know didn't even consider BFing and those who did gave up way too easily from what I can tell.  Those same people are not being very supportive and think me and Cerys are in cloud cuckoo land for even considering it with twins and have been quite rude to us about our plans to BF, to use real nappies and to get a cleaner in twice a week.  I'm just looking for reassurance from people who've actually been there and done it with success.  


Hello to Pix, Jo, Mrs T, Queenie etc - nice to see you all   

Emma


----------



## kara76

Aww thanks.

Just been to the beach in the rain for the first time, rex paniced in a deep rock pool as he doesn't or hasn't swan and I was ready to jump in my grandma did

Bf well I have a hard start, tyler had lots of mucus and wasn't hungry and would latch so was bottle fed for a few days, then one midwife manage to help latch her on using rugby ball hold as the pressure on my c section scar meant the other ways were hard yet I mastered that at home. I almost stopped bf many times due to soreness, lenght and times of feeds and at 3 weeks someone suggest a dummy as tyler was using me as a dummy. I went through many hard times yet it did get easier as time passed. I went to my first bf suuport group meet at 10months lol yet I have a friend who I texted for advice. It was all trial and error. Its such a wonderful thing to do. Will write more later too


----------



## Queenie1

kara don't think that anyone would think bad of you for wanting another child. so do not feel guilty. you must do what feel right for you and luke. and what ever you decide to do we are all here to support you. just like you have been here for us all. you are such a wonderful person who has helped so many of us. i don't know what i would do with out your support. so i hope that if you do decide to try again that you are blessed with another one.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks for replying Kara.  I guess I'll be preparing myself for not such an easy ride with the BFing then...and hopefully pleasantly suprise myself.  There's a support group here in the village so I think I'll start going in a few weeks time.


----------



## kara76

Thank you queenie. So kind of u

Venus I wanted to use real nappies but so glad we didn't lol. Some people find bf a lot easier than I did. Sarah on here bf her twin boys.
I really don't think its something that can be taught or understood til you do it. As long as your prepared you will be fine. Have you considered cerys taking something so she too could breast feed? That one advantage to having 4 boobies in a family lol.
I am still feeding tyler 2 to 3 times a day and I give 1 bottle and I also gave one bottle from 6 weeks to 5 months and that I feel was a good thing as there was and is never an issue with her having a bottle. I will warn you have most bf support group thing formula is bad and often doesnty fully understand issues and feels that any problem can b overcome!!
I was very determine to continue as I felt it was the only natural thing I could do after ivf to conceive and a c section to deliver and I am very proud of myself and not ashamed to admit that. 
No one told me bf often meant lenghty feeds and hardly any gap between feeds! I was feeding around 12 times a day at points yet was lucky and tyler did sleep pretty well so I did get some rest and get lanishon for your nips as its wonderful stuff and make sure you have formula in the house even as a just incase. I gave tyler a bottle a few times in the early days at home cause I was sobbing with soreness and luke was upset to see me upset.

I'm telling you this not to scare you but for you to know even with my early issue here I am with a year old daughter and I'm still nursing! Yay to the boobies


----------



## VenusInFurs

I think you did marvellous to battle through and keep going and you should be really proud of yourself.  I hope I have your determination if things get tough.  I'm hoping that doing a bit of prep beforehand will help me.  The MW gave me a great DVD about BFing and it shows how to latch on etc - not the same as doing it for real but a bit of theory to get me started.  I'm expecting it to be hard but fingers crossed I won't find it as hard as some people.  

I rang an NCT BF councellor a few weeks ago and she wasn't very supportive.  She kinda lectured me and made me feel a fool as I told her I planned to express a bit each day so that Cerys could give a feed in the late evening while I sleep for a bit and to get some milk stored for when we go out.  She was seriously against it and so forceful with her opinions.  She was very full on and not the kind of support I needed as it's my choice to express a little.  Anyway, I'll try out the groups, or maybe just look for extra support when I'm having problems.  But like you say, I can't really know how I'll get on or what I'll feel like until I try it.  And the other little battle for me will be learning to do it in public!!  I'm thinking of getting one of those poncho type things.

Thanks Kara...I really appreciate your advice.  I know exactly what you mean about wanting to do something so natural after going through tx and CS.  I got some Lansinoh at the ready....I've been told it's magic stuff


----------



## SarahJaneH

Just a quickie as my folks are visiting so not much time on the pc this w/e

Emma, I've been thinking about things I learned and tips I picked up that helped me with bf the boys in the early days so will put some thoughts down and post later. I think advice from NCT etc, just take what you want from it, but do it the way works best for you - some people can be evangelical about bf or at the other extreme think you are weird for wanting to do it (frankly I don't understand either view - we all want to do the best for our children and if that means ff, bf or a mixture, so what as long as they are healthy and happy).

kara, you know hun that we will all be here for you if you decide to have more tx in the way that you have been here for us through our journeys    
How is Tyler, any more spots?
Hope everyone is having a nice w/e, big hugs to our new mummies, hope you and babies are all well.


----------



## kara76

Hi sarah you having a nice time? 

Venus I watched that dvd and found it good, I also read a lot but never knew breast feeding meant so many feeds lol

Afm no more spots since last night but tyler is unwell and either clingy or laying on the floor yet still a happy little thing and she slept through til 630 yay. I don't think her jabs will be going ahead and I think I will see gp tomorrow
Thanks for all the support, we are very undecided about more tx and I always knew infertility wouldn't go away


----------



## VenusInFurs

Thanks Sarah   



I know I've asked this before but I'm getting desparate now....Does anyone know of somewhere in South Wales that has the BJCS and the MB Duo on display?  

I've tried Eddershaws and John Lewis but they have neither.  I want to decide between the BJCS and the MB Duet but can only use the Duo for comparison since the other hasn't been released yet!!!


----------



## kara76

Venus can u get it through mothercare? As you could order and send back. I know they allow this as they had a pushchair I wanted yet didn't stock it in any of their stores


----------



## claire1

Kara I know how you feel about trying again.  We've just decided that we're gonna start again towards the end of the year.  We're gonna try IUI( as that worked last time) and then if nothing will do  IVF cycle.  You must do whats right for you and your family, and forget what other people think.  

Does anyone have thoughts about having bubs hair cut?  Elliot's is really long now and is getting in his eyes and it also looks like he's put his fingers in the socket   (he hasn't I promise).  I've checked with my hairdresser and she's said any age is fine, but I'm not sure.

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## nic2010

Claire - Sophie has had around 5 trims since she was 4 months, she has really thick hair. We go to a place that is just for kids and she sits in a toy car and pretends to drive. I think you can just about see how long her hair is on my signiture picture. **** luck whatever you decide.
Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## claire1

Thanks Nic, was just a bit concerned as people keep telling me that I shouldn't have his hair cut till he's 1 (think it's an old wives tale).  He's booked in for Wednesday pm, so he'll look a bit smarter for holidays


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Good advice nic, claire I would deffo get it cut if its in elliots eyes

Afm we are off to docs later, tyler has one new spot but is deffo not herself, ver clingy, her sticky eye is very sore and I'm pretty certain she has thrush

Hope the new mums are very busy

Claire good news your trying again. Fingers crossed. We can't decide yet so many factors involved


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone nice to see everyone doing so well and possibly a few more people trying for anotherbaby how exciting 

Aaron is still doing well and growing.he continues on oxygen and may need to come home with it.he is 4ib 2 and half.he latched onto the breast for the first time properly yesterday and sucked for 10 mins while he was being tube fed as well.

Holly has been not herself for 2-3 days and her heart rate and oxygen in the blood has been dropping.she tried on breast yest but is still too small.she also now gone back on cpap to help her breathing and back in an incubator.they have stopped her tube feeds and are giving her a rest for 24 ish hrs.she has very bad reflux too and is on omperazole but will need barium meal.she also needs another echo as they think her hole in heart has gone bigger!


----------



## kara76

Hiya jule 

Aaron sounds like he is getting stronger by the day and must of been an amazing milestone to feed him
Sorry to hear of hollys troubles yet it sounds like she is getting good care


----------



## PixTrix

hope Tyler is soon better Kara and you get some answers from the doctor.

Big hugs Jule. Great to see Aaron doing well and well done to you also for the BF. Sorry Holly is having a tough time at the moment, I hope she soon turns a corner and starts to improve

Hows Ioan and Dylan and yourself Sarah?

How is motherhood Sammy and Andy, I expect you are very busy!

A big hello to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Hi all

Docs thinks it viral with tyler and she has picked up this afternoon. I took her to macdonalds as I ended up having to pick up keys for luke and she had a happy meal with fish fingers and loved it lol , its rare she has fast food.
Her lastest thing is pointing at food to tell me what she wants! And its usually chocolate or bread stciks lol


----------



## kara76

We have more spots, bigger and look angry! Back to gp I think just hope the spots stay so they can see


----------



## Queenie1

oh dear poor tyler. are they itchy. hope gp is able to help.

jule that s lovely news that aaron is doing well. sorry to hear about holly hope that she  gets stronger soon. 

claire lovely to hear you are gonna try again. good luck. hope the hair cut goes well.


----------



## PixTrix

aw big hugs Tyler, are they blistering? Do you reckon she got chicken pox?


----------



## kara76

No blisters atm just while heads and sore looking. No itching but she is out of sorts! 
I would imagine if chicken pox they would blister soon just hope there are spots there to show gp


----------



## Queenie1

to tyler. hope the spots are there for the gp.


----------



## PixTrix

yeah they'd start to blister if pox, big cwtches to Tyler and some for you as will be horrid seeing her poorly.


----------



## kara76

Cheers girls. She is coping with whatever it is so well and is fast asleep now. She actually point to her bottle tonight when she was ready for it. She is a clever little girl


----------



## PixTrix

aw she certainly is a clever girl, adorable


----------



## PixTrix

just seen pic on ** Kara, could well be chicken pox looking at that. Starts off as itchy red spots then becomes fluid filled blisters before crusting over and becoming scabs. If it is you may find bit of a cycle where some are scabbing yet fresh start to appear in other areas


----------



## Sam76

V quick one from me to say we're home - Cari and Evan doing well. Thanks for congratulations  
I'm recovering fairly well - had problem with platelets and had general anaesthetic cs with transfusions


----------



## Sam76

V quick one from me to say we're home - Cari and Evan doing well. Thanks for congratulations  
I'm recovering fairly well - had problem with platelets and had general anaesthetic cs with transfusions


----------



## kara76

Sam lovely to hear from you. Glad your all home and recovering well

Afm we have been to the docs and it seems its insect bites!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Ooooh, well that wasn't what I was expecting with Tyler's spots Kara.  That would be awful if she's prone to them.  Can they suggest something to make them less likely to bite her?  Poor little thing.  Insect bites are bloody horrible too.

Jule:  That's great news about Aaron but I hope Holly picks up again soon.  I hope things look better than expected on the echo   

Hi to everyone else.

We had a bit of a day yesterday.  Went to the hospital at 6am as I'd been worrying all night after not feeling any movements from the bottom twin for most of Sunday and through the night.  All was ok with that thankfully - he'd gone into a breech position so is either not moving as much or I can't feel him as much.  

Then I had my 30wk scan later on and the consultant is worried about the blood flow to the bottom twin (he always seems to be the little monkey causing us worry).  I don't think we should be worried just yet as I think the cons is just being cautious but I'm now having twice weekly monitoring (although not sure how they're monitoring me or exactly what's being monitored as I didn't ask the right questions).  He said the worst case scenario would be to deliver me at 32wks, so Cerys and I are keeping our fingers crossed that it's just a precaution and that the results of the monitoring will be ok.  I have the first monitoring on Friday so expect we'll know more then.  

On the plus side, he said YES to my c-section and was so lovely yesterday - different to how he's been in the past.  

Emma


----------



## PixTrix

aw bet its lovely to be home Sam, lovely names. Big congrats

Ah so it is bites ey when seen you ** this morning I was thinking hmmm can't be chicken pox with no more break out and proper blistering. The 3 in a row reminds me of bites I've had! Aw bless her

Hope the monitoring goes well Emma


----------



## kara76

Venus sorry to hear your worries. Monitoring will probably mean, bp check and they will put you on the monitor to get a trace of both babies

Tyler does seem back on form today! Busy busy busy


----------



## PixTrix

yay glad Tyler is back on form, was worried that wouldn't get to meet and have fun with her!!!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just a quick post to say glad you and babies are home and well Sam

Kara - glad to hear Tyler is on the mend


----------



## Queenie1

sam lovely to hear off you and congratulations to you and dh. what lovely names. hope your are all doing well.

kara glad its not chicken pox. good to hear she is busy again.

hi all

andi hope you and your little ones are well.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Afm tyler has a couple more spots but is back to her normal self and is learning things very quick now, my girl is growing up. Back to waking in the night and stopping breast feeding keeps popping into my head but we are still not ready.


----------



## jo1985

hi hope all the mams babies and mum to b s r ok. I got 3 kids in work with chicken pox day 3 and having cabin fever and bein driven up wall lol but they good kids , ne 1 got any hols planned


----------



## kara76

Aww jo there is so much chicken pox going around. Bet your glad to go home, can't do that when your a parent mind lol. Hope the wedding plans are going well

I've taken a small step forward and written to me gp to ask if he will do some blood tests and what drugs they would help us with if we were to try again as I need a lot of support after et to prevent miscarriage


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Kara - that's great news.Hope it's the first of many steps for you x


----------



## kara76

We still haven't decided for sure but I need to get costs etc in my head as at the moment I'm weighing up emotional burden but I do feel we need to try for a sibling for tyler as she needs a playmate and they if it didn't work and she asked later in life we can say with honestly we tried


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Hope you get the support off your GP, you deserve it. Good luck with your decision hun, only you and Luke know what the right thing is for you


----------



## sun dancer

Kara thats gd news i really hope that ur gp will giv u and luke the help and support u need x


----------



## kara76

They have helped us twice before so I doubt it tbh but if they can't i might try my pregnancy consultant for at least the clexane, steriods and gestone lol


----------



## sun dancer

No harm in trying Kara if u dont ask u dont get so go for it dont blame u 1 bit x x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Kara I really hope that the GP helps you out with the drugs. I think that you must do what your heart tells you. I know that money is always a huge consideration but in 10 years it wont mean anything and you will regret not doing it. I think that if you have any need to do it again then you have to. At least if you try once more then you really have done everything you can and then you can never look back and think 'what if' or 'why didnt we'.   and   for you


----------



## claire1

Kara hope GP's can help with cost of treatment, it's always worth asking you never know they may say yes.  I know ours wont, but know the other local surgery will so may consider moving over to them at the end of the summer.  Glad Tyler is getting better.

Sam fab names.  Hope things are settling for you all.

Jule great news on Aaron, and hope Holly improves soon.

Nic hope Alys is OK after her surgery.

Hi everyone else, hope your all OK.

We're off on hols tomorrow   hope the flight is OK.  I should really move my   and finish packing my/Elliot's hand luggage.


----------



## Sam76

Afternoon all... this is the first time I've been able to get on laptop so thought I'd update with some info about the section - last update was from phone... a bit abrupt and phone said connection had been lost so was surprised to see I'd actually posted something...twice!

During my stay in hospital before the  planned c-section they found that I had thrombocytopenia (abnormally  low platelets). My platelet level dropped to 35 which meant that I  had to have a general anaesthetic (they'll only do spinal/epidural if  level is over 100). They did try to increase platelets by giving me  an immunoglobulin transfusion over 2 nights but unfortunately it  didn't work. Have to confess that as platelet levels dropped every  day I was a bit frightened that something might go wrong during the  op and wrote my husband a little note just in case the worst should  happen    
I was very well looked after by the  consultant there who had planned everything to minimise risks and  explained everything really clearly.  
Being prepped for the op was a very  strange experience with about 12 people in theatre doing different  things to different parts of my body – they don't knock you out til  the last minute so that  anaesthetic doesn't affect babies. When I  came around from the anaesthetic, I remember looking over at the  twins and my husband telling me we had a boy and a girl but it all  seemed very surreal. I was wired up to all sorts of things – I had  flowtron boots on below the knee (huge yellow things) that inflated  and deflated to prevent blood clots; a cathether to drain my bladder,  a balloon cathether in my uterus filled with liquid to prevent/reduce  further blood loss, a drain coming from the wound; I had 4 lines in  my arms - an arterial line to monitor blood pressure, one linked to a  morphine pump for pain relief, one for blood transfusion and one for  antibiotics; pads stuck to my chest to monitor my heart rate and an  oxygen mask. I had a platelet transfusion on the morning of the  section and again during the procedure. They used a cell saver  machine to collect, 'wash' and replace some of the blood from  bleeding during the operation. I lost just over 2 pints of blood  (apparently they weigh the swabs used to calculate it) so had 2 units  of blood transfused.  Am amazed that all that was less than 10 days  ago and here I am at home with two little miracles. Cari Violet was  born first weighing 6lb5 and Evan Thomas followed less than a minute  later weighing 7lb2.
I really wanted to breastfeed but  (after several very teary days in hospital) felt that it just wasn't  working. The operation, morphine, blood loss and anaemia hadn't  helped so maybe I was asking too much of my body too soon and should  have been more patient. Wish I'd had more dedicated support in the  hospital to try to get things established. I  was pretty much out of it for the first day or two and was moved from  MDU to post op ward to maternity ward over 3 days and saw so many  different people that there was no continuity of support and advice.  If I'd been prepared before the op for the hard work of combination  feeding and expressing perhaps things would have been differen. At  least now I've started to come to terms with it, I'm able to enjoy  the babies and look after them in all the other ways that I can.    
Evan  and Cari   are just wonderful. Can't  believe how very, very lucky we are. 
Sorry no personals... and sorry for the mega post above! will try to post a pic later today....

Double hugs to all from us xxx


----------



## VenusInFurs

Sam:  Awwwww what an ordeal you had!!  It sounds like you had a very traumatic time and not a great level of support at the hospital afterwards.  Which hospital were you at?  But, you're home with your beautiful babies and what lovely names you chose for them.  I hope you're feeling much better now after all that, it must've taken it's toll on you   

Kara:  Good luck to you and Luke in weighing up the pros and cons and coming up with a decison   

Jo:  Oh gawd, what a nightmare.  Have you had ch pox before?  We've had to keep Cerys's sister and her family away for weeks as it's gone through them all - told them to stay away for 3wks after the last signs of it.  They think we're over exagerrating and being stupid but there's no way I'm risking it as neither of us have had it before and our boys are too precious to risk it for the sake of a visit!!  Some people hey!!  But I hope you don't catch it and hope the kids get better soon.  Are you off on hols then?  What you planning to do for honeymoon?


----------



## kara76

Sam wow what a journey and must have been very scary too yet isn't it amazing how quick u recover when u have a beautiful family . Aww hope to see pic soon. Are you on those lovely iron pills? 

Venus how are you?

Claire enjoy you hol.

No further forward with deciding here.
Been to a kiddies party and omg tyler is so bossy lol. I lost her at home earlier , she was in the garden having escaped out the dog flap


----------



## VenusInFurs

Haha Kara....that is class that Tyler went out through the dog flap!!!    I hadn't thought of that - our dog flap is hopefully too small!!

I'm ok thanks....feeling really tired and uncomfortable but that's old news now!!  We've got the monitoring tomorrow but not gonna think about it.  Gonna go and just see what happens.  Think they'll be checking the blood flow from what I could gather after speaking to the MW. 

Claire:  Ooooh have a lovely holiday   

Oh, while I'm here can I ask.....did any of you take Ranitidine and Iron during pregnancy?  I'm on 2 of each per day and wondering when is best to time them as antacids affect the absorption of the iron.  Also, I didn't realise you can't take iron with milk....stupid me has been doing it all week   but I've stocked up on orange juice now (not that I expect it to help with the heartburn/bile)!


----------



## PixTrix

Aw Sam, what a time you had, but wow what a happy ending. Two beautiful babies, lovely names and great weights. Hope you have gained your strength back now. Will look forward to seeing a pic.

Ha Kara, Tyler the little escape artist lol oo can't wait to see her and you of course lol

Venus my friends kids had chicken pox when she was heavily pregnant with her youngest and then she went and got it. All was fine though. It is good that you are well over 20 weeks as the risk to babes reduces. Can understand you wanting to avoid it


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick post

sam what a difficult time you had but so glad all is well and you are home with 2 wonderful babies. really lovely names and can't wait to see a pic of them. 

kara good luck with the gp. and that made me laugh about tyler getting through the dog flap. she is definately clever. 

claire have a good hol.

andi hope you and your twins are well.


----------



## trickynic

Wow Sam, you went through a lot! (and I thought my birth story was scary enough!). You're a real trouper   


PS Did you know my Evan was an Evan Tomas too? Excellent name choice if I do say so myself!


----------



## spooks

Sam  on the birth of your babies 

and please don't beat yourself up about the b-feeding  enjoy your babies and all the wonderful things you have to offer them. 
Hope you are feeling well after all you've been through.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Spooks how are you hun

How's everyone?

Afm we attempted to give water in middle of the night instead of boobie milk and it deffo didn't go down well so I caved in and feed tyler, I was shattered as had been awake with my sore hands and scratching like mad. 

Jules hope things are improving


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone
Sam, sounds like you had quite an epic    , so glad you are all well and hope you are settling down at home ok. I think the postnatal support in hospital can be a bit hit and miss and people seem to give contradictory advice, which doesn't help when we are knackered and hormonal and in your case recovering from major surgery. Focus on getting stronger and enjoy your beautiful babies, you have done brilliantly x

Venus, fingers crossed for your monitoring. Sorry that you are having worries about growth, I hope all turns out well - sometimes babies don't follow the nice neat growth curves and have bursts of growth, I hope that is the case for you. Good that you are being monitored closely - and glad your consultant agreed to the c-section for you.

Jule, I hope that Holly is improving and Aaron is continuing to make good progress, thinking of you all x

Kara, you must have loads of thoughts going round in your head at the moment about whether to do more tx   , hope your GP gives you the support. Sorry your eczema is driving you mad, itching is a real pain isn't it, I've got it all over my back at the moment and its doing my head in but at least it isn't keeping me awake atm. Are you going to try Tyler with water again tonight? I guess it could take a while, good luck hun

Have a great holiday Claire!

Nic, how are you and the bells? Hope Alys is recovering ok

afm, boys are going through a fussy stage just now, they are still sleeping well at night but morning and lunch naps are getting shorter which means a bit of a meltdown in the afternoon grrr, I'm sure it will pass, not sure what it is - probably the outside world is getting just too interesting to go to sleep!


----------



## kara76

Sarah does sound like the world is more interesting than sleep , hope they don't sleep regress, they could be gearing up for a development leap too.

We will try water again and see what happens. Hv told me ages ago to get luke to go in and offer water in the night yet how can this happen when he has work plus I would be awake too anyway lol.

As for the whether to do more tx or not, I just don't know. I don't want to throw a load of money away yet I also don't wana regret. When I see tyler playing with other kids I feel that yeah we should go for it but then the fear sets in! I still haven't really discuss it in depth with luke as I know he will say if I want to try we will! It was easier when he said deffo no more tx lol. 
I do feel that we need to decide soonish as to what we will do as my amh wasn't great last time and I know all too well sooner rather than later would be wise.


----------



## Sam76

Venus – Not long before the  discomfort and heartburn will be a distant memory. I was at the Royal  Gwent and have to say the care was excellent. The only issue was the  continuity of bf support and that wasn't the fault of the staff there  – every individual midwife I saw there was great. The problem was  seeing so many different people (being on 3 different wards (and the  maternity one was very busy with some staff off sick), and shift  changes, meant that by the time they knew who you were and what the  issues were, I would move somewhere or their shift would finish and I  never saw them again. As is the case with everything, there's not  enough money in nhs to provide the level of staffing to enable the  kind of continuity that would be most supportive. At the end of the  day they sent the 3 of us home safe and well, which given our  journey, is something very special indeed. Hope the monitoring today  goes well.

  Kara – lol, Tyler and dog flap, bet  you need eyes in the back of your head! Good luck with making the  decision about more tx, must be very hard.  Yep I'm on the iron pills  with all their lovely side effects – will be asking mum to stew  some fruit later!

  
Claire – look forward to hearing  about your holiday 

  
Pix & Queenie – love tickers –  so great to see those tx milestones coming round for you. Love n luck  from us xxx

  
Nic – Didn't realise Evan was also a  Tomas  we had real problems with boys names – Evan was always top  of our list and Thomas is a family name (me and Math both had  grandfathers who were Thomas). Dylan, Ioan and Morgan were amongst  my favourites too but Math has a close friend with a son called  Dylan, went to school with someone called Ioan and my cousin is  called Morgan – not that any of those are reasons that we shouldn't  have chosen them but Evan always came out top of the list (even after  Math trawled 26,000 names on websites!). As you say a great name  x

  
Spooks – thanks hun   

  
Sarah – sounds like the boys are busy  taking everything in – hope you all get the rest you need too!

  
Jules and Andi – hope all's ok with  you and your little ones xxx

  
I'm feeling stronger and more mobile  every day and really enjoying being back at home with our little  family. My mum & dad have been fab and here for a few hours  (well, 8+ some days) helping to get stuff done – washing, feeding  us and giving lots of Nanny & Grampy cuddles so we can recharge.
Will try to sort out picture today –  I'm finding that the smallest things seem to take an age to get done  (like getting dressed, brushing my hair and eating)... but what a wonderful  distraction... and some things will have to just wait, as long as  babies have what they need nothing else really matters.


----------



## Sam76

Not sure if this link to a picture will work?

http://www.********.com/?sk=media&ap=1#!/photo.php?fbid=10150186260633218&set=a.10150186260628218.312685.532543217&type=1&theater


----------



## SarahJaneH

Lovely pic Sam! Great that you have your parents around to help make sure you are fed and watered and the washing gets done, then you can focus on Evan and Cari and get some well needed rest when you can. I'm sure they are loving spending time with you all, my parents have just been here for a few days to get their fix of the boys! Funny about names, we had decided on Dylan but it was a choice between Ioan and Evan, we couldn't make up our minds as we liked both so tossed a coin a few hours after they were born!

Re iron pills, my midwife recommended Floradex for my anaemia after I had the boys, its a herbal drink you can buy from health food shops - I took it for a couple of weeks and it sorted things out and didn't bung me up like the pills do, so no need for yucky prunes. Might be worth asking about.

Good luck deciding Kara, it must be more difficult now you know Luke is open to the idea of more tx - if only you had a crystal ball eh. Are you going to get amh tested again or only if you decide to go for it?
Well, boys have slept better this morning and are now having a nap (so I have time for a cuppa some cake and ff catch up!). Ioan rolled over this morning for the first time so could be developmental and I googled wonder weeks and its about right.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hello everyone

Sam:  The link wouldn't work for me   
I'll be at the Royal Glam too.  Were they very strict at keeping to the visiting times for partners?  I don't care about family/friends but I really hoped that Cerys could stay with me and the boys all day - I was really suprised by the new strict visiting hours for partners!!  That's such a shame that the staffing meant you didn't get continuity with the BF support.  That's something I was hoping to benefit from while stuck in hosp after the CS - but I guess I'll just have to see what happens when I'm there.  

Sarah:  I hope the boys get back into a routine with their sleeping.

Pix:  Your poor friend getting it when pg...I'm glad all was ok though.  It's gone round my SILs family for aaaages now - since I was around 18wks I think - one gets better then 2wks later another one has it!  Yeah, the risks are low now but just in case I get it and then the boys come early and catch it or something.  Just easier to keep tham away (and more peaceful)!

Hi to everyone else!!  

AFM:  We had the monitoring on the CTG machine today, plus the cons scanned me and rechecked the blood flow - all looked excellent so I don't think there's anything at all to be worried about.  I still have to go twice weekly until the cons says otherwise but I feel much better about it all now.  And no wonder I haven't been able to feel the bottom twin moving - the sonographer made a mistake when telling me where they were laying so all the kicks and digs I thought I was getting from one of the twins were actually from the both!?!  Such a relief as there have been no movements whatsoever from where she told me he was laying!!

Lovely day again today - lets hope it lasts for the weekend


----------



## kara76

Aww sam they are beautiful. Worth all the pain and heartache. Take your pill with orange juice as it does help with absoring it. I was on them for 3months due to blood loss causing me to be anemic and I used fibregel to help things along and wow black poos! 

Sarah yay rolling over so could very well be a developlemt leap and there is no stopping them now. Must meet up next week. Let me know if u fancy musical melodies, great group go.

Venus glad all went well today

Afm had a lovely day with pix, tyler busy busy busy yet so so good and didn't have boobie this afternoon had a pear instead.
Sarah yeah we would do an amh before fully deciding. I'm having a no day, I swing from no to yes all the time lol.


----------



## spooks

hi everyone   
doing okay thaks kara. It's interesting to read how you feel about more tx.
the guilt, the swingin from yes/no, how can I possibly love another child as much etc etc . I thought all the stresses of it were down to our new donor issue but after reading your posts and a few others from ff'ers I think my feelings are pretty standard. We have an appointment next week and if we can get a new donor that meets most of my criteria then we'll go for it (I think   )  I now realise I'm just scared of a BFN or m/c like before    but I'm sure we'll regret it later if we don't at least try. and I know I'm not really ready to stop tx just yet. baby spooks has started asking lots of quesions about who made her so there's been lots of talking about her origins - didn't expect it to come so soon and  I find it heart wrenching but have to keep it positive and happy.
-sorry gone off on a bit of a tangent there    that'll teach you to ask how I am   
sorry for no more personals, I do read this thread often but don't post much,
love to all. spooks   
ps hope andi is okay


----------



## SarahJaneH

Spooks, I'm sure you are doing a great job of answering baby spooks questions. If your heart is telling you to go for it then it sounds like you need to, good luck for your appointment next week  
Kara, hopefully can make musical melodies, if not we'll have to meet for coffee 
Venus, glad to hear all was good at monitoring


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Spooks how old is baby spooks now? Isn't it amazing how quick they turn into little people that want to know everything.
Good luck with your appointment. Its interesting that we feel alike about more tx, I know some people find the choice easy and some of the ladies on my birth thread are already pregnant but for us personally we have to weigh up so much and I think its the fear of failing and not wanting to stop once starting that is putting me off! 

Sarah coffee sounds good. I have printed the pics from tylers birthday and you can have the couple of I of dylan and ioan

Afm tyler woke once last night and refused water as she wanted boob so I did give it to her! She breaks her heart and in the middle of the night I'm just up for an easy life opps.
She's teething bad and the tooth that is due to be cut ages ago seems to almost cut then go backwards likes the gum grows back. 
We are off swimming at 11 for an hour then I'm off to a 3 hour charity zumba later.

Tyler just wants to go outside all the time, think I need some waterproofs for her lol


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

I stayed up til 2am wow that's the first for a very long time then tyler woke at 3am lol typical. We are down to 1 boob feed a day and one in the night and 1 bottle.my girl really is growing up very fast, too fast if u ask me.

She's been out the dog flap in her pjs this morning and running everywhere, I kid u not . She is so fast

My mission has started to get a flatish tum, it doesn't bother me that much but I need to do something so my clothes fits well it does fit but my shape has changed and now I feel ready to say bye bye mummy tummy lol. 

Right better dash as off for sunday lunch

Btw omg zumba after an hour is hard work lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all, hope everyone is enjoying the bank holiday weekend
Kara, thanks those photos would be lovely. I've taken loads so far but hardly printed any yet. Tyler sure is a busy bee isn't she, running already, yikes!  re waterproofs, I think you can get really good all in ones.
Good luck with mission flat tummy, I never had one to start with but definitely more floppy now, I think I might start pilates but first I suppose I should cut down on the cake...
afm, been busy with visitors, the boys are getting very noisy now, they are very comical - half an hour of squealing and babbling after going to bed before they fell asleep   . They are starting to get up earlier, 5am the last two days but go back to bed quite soon after a feed, we've been spoilt as its been 7am last few weeks.


----------



## SarahJaneH

OK so sleep pattern is back to normal, got the boys up at 7.30 today, must have been a blip....or they knew it was their dad's weekend off and he wanted a lie in oops


----------



## kara76

Sarah good to see normal sleep pattern is back. Suppose ur edging towards weaning now? How many weeks are they?

Afm tyler had some serious teething pain last night and luke settled her at bed time and shew went from 9pm til 6am then bed with us for a mamouth bf then we went back to sleep til 930 omg is was lovely but has messed up the rest of the day with nap and food lol
We went out for sunday lunch yesterday and omg tyler running everywhere even up and down slopes and then last night decided she could stamp her feet in the bath, so cute


----------



## SarahJaneH

That sounds like a good sleep, well done Tyler, especially if she is teething bless her.

Yeah, I was thinking that the earlier waking might be the first signs of needing to wean, but I guess they'd be waking in the middle of the night and also haven't had to feed them more often, just adjusted the times. 20 weeks tomorrow, where the heck has that gone?!


----------



## kara76

Wow 20 weeks now that has gone quick, weaning will soon be here and u will know when is right for you. We waited til tyler was 25 weeks and 3 days and she eats everything well no sprouts and her very favorite is peas, yep peas lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Sounds like a very sensible girl, sprouts are evil and peas are my fave too!


----------



## kara76

pmsl 
give tyler a plate of chips or peas and she choses the peas! i have noticed most childrens menus consist of rubbish and always has chips and beans with stuff!


----------



## kara76

How is everyone?

The new mummies must be busy and oh its gets busiers lol

Afm all good. We are off to look at shoes in brantanos and have brought 2 second hand pairs online for the garden and extras


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies!
I have a quick question for anyone who gave birth at the Heath Hospital in Cardiff, if you don't mind?  Could you tell me if there is wifi access in the postnatal ward?  And if not, is there sufficient mobile phone signal to use a dongle effectively?  I'm likely to be in for a while and want to be prepared!
Thank you very much.
Vixxx


----------



## Queenie1

hi everyone over here hope you, your bumps and your little ones are well.

jules hope aaron and holly are doing well and improving and putting on weight. hope they can come home soon

sam hope you and your little ones are well 

any news on andi and her little ones.


----------



## claire1

Hi everyone we're home, and omg both me and Rob are exhausted, but we had a good time.

Sam pics are great, hope your feeling better.

Kara Tyler sounds like she's keeping you very busy.

Nic how are the twins?

Jule hope things are OK with Aaron and Holly?

Sarah hope the boys settle with their sleeping patterns.

Emma hope things are OK with you?

Hi to anyone I've missed


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi Ladies

Claire:  I hope you had a fab holiday!!  And looks like you've come back to some lovely weather here too!

Vixxx:  I hadn't thought of asking that question about the Royal Glam but hopefully I won't be in for more than a few days.  Why will you be in for a while?  Is everything ok?

Hi to everyone else....hope you're all keeping well.

AFM:  Had a little scare on Tues as I lost some amniotic fluid.  Nothing since though and there's plenty around the babies so all is ok.  Was just a surreal experience as it was a little gush and they admitted me to the labour ward and treated me like I was going into labour - of course I knew this wasn't the case as it wasn't a lot of water and I had no other signs but still felt a bit wierd!!  I have monitoring on the CTG again at 5:30pm so off to The Beefeater afterwards for a well deserved evening out with my girl.

The only place I'm comfy these days is on my birthing ball - SPD is relentless and keeping me awake most nights.  Just wish I could sleep on the birthing ball


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone - sorry I haven't been around in a while but my two monkeys are keeping me busy! 


Emma - sorry to hear about your scare. Glad things are ok for you now. Just keep those legs crossed for a few more weeks! lol
Vixxx - not sure about the wifi access sorry.
Claire - hope you had a good holiday. We're thinking of going to a cottage with some friends in the summer.
Jules, Sam, Andi and Sarah - hope the twins are all doing well (my, that's quite a twin club we've got going there!!)
Kara - glad to hear Tyler's sleeping patterns are getting better.


Things are great this end. Evan and Alys are growing soooo quickly but in different ways - Evan is desperate to get crawling and just wants to stand and jump around all the time (with support of course!!). Alys is still a way off crawling but is chatting all the time saying mama, dada, and bamps (her grandad   ). She coped amazingly well with her hernia op and didn't even need calpol the day after. She's a real trouper. 


I'm keeping myself busy in the evenings. I've got the old sewing machine back out and have bought loads of vintage children's sewing patterns from the 60s and 70s (love retro clothes!). Hoping to start selling the clothes I make on ebay for a bit of extra cash and, if I'm any good, hopefully get a stall at a vintage market at some point. My maternity leave comes to an end next week but then I'm on annual leave until August when I will officially go back to work. Will be nice to get paid again! Also, I've made the difficult decision to go back full time   . It's not because of the cost as my monthly wages and childcare costs pretty much cancel eachother out anyway! but we're hoping to move to a nicer area in a few years and I need to be on my highest salary so that we can get the best mortgage. If I go part time, there's no guarantee that they'll let me go back full time again in a few years so I can't risk it really.


Hope everyone is well and enjoying this lovely weather!


----------



## Vixxx

Evening Ladies

Trickynic - So pleased that Alys is recovering well from her op - and very impressed with your creativity!  Hope to see you next Sat if I am still standing!  

Emma - Sorry to hear of your scare, but glad that it all seems to be ok.  I totally panic every time somthing small happens, even when it's totally normal - and practically lose it when something does actually happen   .  How was your monitoring yesterday?

Claire1 - glad you had a good break   .

Jule - Hope Aaron and Holly are continuing to improve  - think of you all often   .

I have eventually started maternity leave - a week late.  Hope to get to enjoy some of it before the bubbas arrive - as wanted to do all sorts of things like aquanatal, pregnancy massage etc, but after hospital appointment on Thursday when they decided to give me the steroids, got a bit worried I might be in sooner rather than later.  Still, have taken it very easy today and do feel a bit better, so hopefully I had just been overdoing it a bit.

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend x


----------



## kara76

Claire ur holiday pics are ace

Tric glad alys op went well

Vixx hope the babies stay put for a few more weeks

Sarah lovely to see u all the other day 

Afm we are really well and tyler is learning so much, its such fun


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Claire glad you had a good holiday, lovely pics

Great to see you and Tyler Kara, I loved watching her go down the slide backwards!!!

Nic, must have been hard to decide on going back to work, its nice you have the summer off to enjoy with the babies before you go back though. Look forward to seeing the clothes you are making, very creative! Sounds like Alys and Evan are doing great, funny we have a chatty one and an active one too!

Emma, sorry you had a scare, hope things have settled down for you. Have you  decided on a buggy yet? I'm v happy with the BJCS its nice having the boys facing each other.

Vixx, hope you can have some r and r before the babies arrive

Hope all the new mums and babies are doing well, thinking of you all x

The boys are a bit snotty at the moment but don't seem to be bothered by it. We are off to visit my brother for a couple of days this week.


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone.just thought I'd update as things have progressed a little more.since holly was unwell last wk we have come on leaps and bounds.she is now off the monitor and having spot checks during the day.she is now 3ib 13 so gaining wt.today for the 1st time she went to the breast and sucked.
Aaron is also off the monitor and having spot checks.he is still on oxygen and they are trying to reduce it so hopefully he will be off for discharge.he has been having one breast feed a day and some days 2.he is doing well and gaining wt.he is no 4ib 11.
I am knackered and been feeling very tearful finding it all a bit hard at the moment.probably because I'm tired.I express twice at night and come to the hosp at 8.30 ready for cares and to try feeding.I'm here until 7ish so feel exhausted.just want the babies home now its 10 wks this wed and we are looking at another 2-3wks more!

Hope evryone is continuing to do ok.I've read back.
Tric how long have u been off?can't believe its time for u to go back.
Claire glad u had a nice hol that has gone quick.
Vixx and emma hope your babies stay with u a little bit longer.
Kara tyler sounds very busy.bet its lovely seeing her do different things all the time.
Sarah sounds like your boys are developing really quickly.bet u can't believe where the time has gone.
Can't think who else I've read about but hi to you all and hope u r well.


----------



## Queenie1

jules lovely to hear off you. so good to hear that holly and aaron are improving. they ar strong little ones.  
  to you. it must be so difficult and hard going back and forth the hospital. i   that they will be able to come home soon and you can be a family together. i am here if you ever want to talk.


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Jule so lovely 2 hear frm u and so so glad that both holly and aaron r coming on so well 
hope the nxt few wks go really quick for u all and u will all b ome together x x


----------



## Vixxx

Jule - lovely to hear from you that Holly and Aaron are doing so well.  I'm not surprised you're knackered and feeling a bit down - you must be exhausted. But sounds as if you're close to the home stretch, so fingers crossed you'll all be home together soon.

Kara - Glad Tyler is doing good.

Sarah - have a good time away - are you going anywhere nice?

Queenie and Sundancer - hope you are both doing well!

AFM - first day off today and I have spent it...  at the hospital!  Yay!  In fact, it's not bad news.  I am on twice weekly monitoring so was there hooked up for an hour this morning, but all looked ok, so that's what we want to hear.  Then I had to do visiting at 1pm so stayed rather than coming home and going back.

Now I'm sitting with my feet up   .

Hope everyone able to enjoy the weather still.


----------



## jk1

Jule - lovely to hear from you, so glad the little ones are improving and hope you can take them home soon xx

Vixxx - glad you have your feet up! and hope you have a good couple of weeks or so before they decide to make their entrance!! xx

Love to you all,
Jo xxx


----------



## kara76

Jule wonderful to hear from you and sounds like things are really improving with is great news. Lack of sleep is hard and staying at the hospital all day must be exhausting too

Vixx glad the monitoring went well

Hiya everyone


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hi girls

Jule:  How lovely to hear from you and what fantastic news about the babies.  I hope they continue to do well and hope it won't be too long before they can come home.  It must be exhausting being at then hospital all day long....you can't relax as you would at home so it must be taking its toll.  It will be a lovely day when they're finally able to come home with you   

Vixxx:  I'm glad your monitoring went well.  It sounds like your cons is cautious like ours.  We've been taken off monitoring now....thank god coz they kept losing the heartbeats when the boys moved and I'd end up on it for 2hrs with a sore bum afterwards.  Good luck with the rest of the monitoring and hope they continue to do well.  Not much between our dates now!!  Did you say you're at the Heath?

Hello to everyone else *waves*

AFM:  Had our 32wk scan today and it was lovely.  We had a doctor do it and he was so much better than the usual sonographers.  We asked if he could double check that they're both boys as we hadn't checked it since being told....well we were in stitches when he wiggled his finger on my belly to make one of the boy's willies move about!!  So no mistaking the sexes!!

Well....so much for worrying about the lack of growth on the bottom twin!!!  Both boys have been in 90th percentile for a while but have now gone off the scale!  They're huge!!  At the moment they've given us weights of 4lb 9oz and 4lb 4oz and if I make it to 38wks we're looking at 8lb babies!!  I'm gonna take this with a pinch of salt as lotsa people have told us that they don't always get it right....but like I've said on **...I think I'll be giving birth to effalumps!!!!!  So, no more worrying for us....no more monitoring.....we've decided to go with the flow and if they come early we'll deal with it at the time.  I'm so happy to have reached 32wks but a few more will be even better!

Emma


----------



## claire1

Jule glad things are improving with the twins.  Hopefully things will be easier when you all get home   

As for us we have a tooth, at last we have a reason why Elliot has been a clingy grump since getting back from hols.  Thanks for saying the pics are great, there will be more when Rob sorts/edits the others.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## SarahJaneH

Great to hear from you Jule, sounds like Holly and Aaron are doing brilliantly, you must be so proud. It must be so tough being at hospital every day, I hope that you can all be at home together very soon. Big hugs xx

Glad your monitoring went well Vixxx

Emma, it sounds like you have two strapping lads in there! Yeah the weight estimates have bigger errors further on, I think by 36 weeks it was like +/- 1lb. 

Well, the car is packed full just for a two day trip lol. We're off to Mold to stay with my brother, best go and get the boys up


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Sarah enjoy your trip

How is everyone?

Afm I'm good, tyler went to bed late but slept through and is still snoozing. Got her jabs next week


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone?

Seems pretty queit here, we must all be busy lol

Afm tyler wasn't a happy girl last night and woke 3 times from 8 til 10 and had an extra bf before going down at 11pm, I don't usually feed her at night but she made it clear than is what she wanted. Today she has spots which seem to be spreading, she wants constant cuddles and is quiet. We had a full day planned but I think its wise to stay home incase she could infect anyone


----------



## Queenie1

sounds like you have the right plan for the day. best for tyler to be where she is happy. i hope tyler feels better soon. i bet she will have lots of cuddles today.

hi sam how are you 

claire love the pic on your ticker. looks like elliot had a fab holiday

sarah hope your having a lovely time with your brother

hi to eveyone over here.


----------



## Sam76

practising balancing bottle with side of chin(s) to free one hand to type... 

planning to go to mum n dads later for our first trip out.... will let you know how we get on...

Claire... holiday pics look fab! x
Kara... hope Tyler's feeling ok... quiet day sounds good x

...sorry must dash... try to come back later...


----------



## kara76

Been to the docs as tyler was sick after lunch and she does indeed have chicken pox!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awww poor Tyler!  I hope she gets better soon.  This dose will prevent her from getting it when she's older but still....not nice for her.

Is that was the rash was all along or is this different?


----------



## kara76

Thanks venus, she's not to bad considering. The rash is very similiar to before just I can actually see them appearing and they are all in her hair.

How are you?


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww not at all nice for her.  I hope she doesn't itch too badly with it.

I'm ok thanks.  Feeling very big and tired and hungry all the time


----------



## PixTrix

Ding dong, knock, knock...........oo I feel like a naughty girl playing knock and run lol


----------



## kara76

yippee yippee yo yo a newbie

welcome newbie pix...make yourself at home


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Kara, this feels sooooooooooooo weird!! I was going to get to my scan first, but figured this is the place to post any concerns and happiness now and I want to cherish every moment! 

How is Tyler tonight?


----------



## claire1

Pix congrats on your   you must be over the moon.  Your very welcome here.

Kara glad you have a cause for the rash, hope she's back to her normal self soon


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Claire, so, so happy. Aw Elliot looks so cute in his pic!


----------



## claire1

Thanks, he is cute, but a little monster at the mo.


----------



## Queenie1

kara sorry to hear tyler has chicken pox. i hope she doesn't get it too bad and recovers quickly. sending    to tyler.

woo hoo pix lovely to see you posting on this thread. 

hi everyone x


----------



## kara76

im back after i settled tyler down, she is poorly

pix thats my girl cherish every moment hun

claire was the holiday brill?


----------



## claire1

Yeah Kara the holiday was really good, hard work but we all had a good time.


----------



## trickynic

YAY welcome Pix - I didn't even realise you were pregnant as I don't get a chance to check the treatment pages. Congratulations and good luck for your scan x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all

Yay Pix, great to see you posting here!

Hi Queenie, hope you are doing ok on the 2ww 

Kara, hope Tyler doesn't get too itchy with the spots poor lamb. 

Sam, sounds like you are getting good at the balancing act / doing everything one handed! Hope you are all ok

Hiya Nic, hope you are all well

Claire your pics have made me want to go on hols!

I'm just back from North Wales, we had a lovely time visiting family. The boys were very excited to see their dad again after 2 days away and went to bed very wound up


----------



## kara76

sarah hope you have a nice time . tyler gets excited too when lukes goes away....never gets excited seeing me but hey im boring mummy there all the time yet she does get excited seeing me when she wakes which is cute

shes not happy and had 4ml of calpol and woke 26mins later and wanted a bf so i gave her one even though we are down to 1 feed a day it seems illness means more boobie


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hey, you might be boring mummy but you have boobs and that has got to be top trumps. Sounds like she needs comfort bless her and extra fluids always good when poorly. Hope you all get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Queenie1

how 's tyler today .


----------



## kara76

Tylers not too bad thanks queenie. A few more spots but nothing much , she is very tired and we have just got up. U can tell she is ill but looking at her eyes. I'm off to see my mum later and can then leave tyler at mums while I nip to the shop


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww Pix....I'm so happy for you!!!!!  CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

aw thank you ladies, still a little slow to sink in! Maybe the scan will make it more real!

Big hugs to Tyler Kara


----------



## kara76

It takes forever to sink in hun, I even now look at tyler and can't believe how lucky we are

She seems to have a very itchy head atm


----------



## marieclare

Yo pix! Hi everyone hope you are all ok. 
Pix it took months to sink in, sometimes it still doesn't seem real!
Kara hope Tylers chicken pox clears up soon x


----------



## claire1

Ladies I think Elliot has chicken pox also.  His trunk, back, forehead and neck is covered in red blotchy spots (they do blanch).  Did think that it was just a teething rash, but now think otherwise due to amount.  We're gonna see what they're like at bedtime & morning and maybe take him to out of hours.

Pix I agree I still don't believe it on times.

Hope everyone is OK


----------



## kara76

oh claire how is elliot now?

the spots do blanche and i expected loads more today but tyler seems to have gotten more but isnt plastered, she isnt happy without calpol but with it every 4 to 6 hours she is fine thankfully.


----------



## claire1

Kara, the rash is less red tonight.  Gonna see what their like in the morning, our out of hours are crap, so only want to take him if I really need to.  He's really grumpy, and needs to be right next to ether me or Rob at all times.  Calpol is our best friend at the mo.

Oh hope she's feeling better tomorrow


----------



## kara76

you taken a pic?


----------



## kara76

just been looking at picson the net and seems tyler has them mild well atm which is a blessing


----------



## claire1

No we googled chicken pox images, they look the same, gonna see if they blister tomorrow.  If not them must either be viral or teething.


----------



## kara76

tylers hasnt blistered that much

they are more like this http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/EasySiteWeb/getresource.axd?AssetID=112723&type=full&servicetype=Inline&customSizeId=0

i have a piccie on ** of tyler back last night

/links


----------



## claire1

Their a little flatter than those ones, am thinking it's more viral as hes had a few very loose nappies tonight too.  Will see that he's like in the morning.  My friend is gonna pop in (she's a GP) to have a look if its still there.


----------



## kara76

How's elliot today? Tyler started pretty flat dunno what she is like yet today as she is still in bed

How is eveeryone?


----------



## kara76

Hey pregnant pix.
Happy birthday lovely


----------



## Jule

Oh bless poor tyler chicken pox is horrible.at least though she is having it at a young age and its not so bad for them then.
Pix lovely to see you on here.a huge congratulations.what date is your scan?


----------



## Queenie1

pix. wow what a fab birthday today for you. happy birthday mummy to be.


hope tyler and elliot are both feeling better soon.


----------



## claire1

The rash seems a little better this morning.  My friend has been around and taken a look, and she thinks it's more viral than chicken pox.  But if worsens to give her a ring and she'll take another look.

How's Tyler today?

Pix Happy birthday.

Jule how's the twins doing?

Hi to everyone else


----------



## kara76

Claire fingers crossed its not pox. One doc told me last week tylers spots were viral and one said insect bites and I think it was maybe a mild dose and now this is a full dose yet still not too bad. She slept til 10am this morning, a few more have appeared but nothing too bad atm


----------



## kara76

I'm not fully convinced tyle r has pox as she is so good and they haven't blistered as I would of expected! Confused.com

Will have to wait and see what happens I suppose.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Happy Birthday Pix!

Hope Tyler is ok Kara, sounds like the spots are a bit puzzling

Claire, glad Elliot is better today


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks so much everyone for all the birthday wishes. It has been a truely special day and I have been spoiled rotten! Aw I feel so blessed to have the best birthday present, ever.

Hope Tyler and Elliot are better this evening.

Thanks Jule, my scan is on the 23rd and it can't come fast enough! Hope you and the twins have had a good day today, each passing day is a day closer to you all being together as a family at home.


----------



## Queenie1

morning all

just popping over to see how tyler and elliot are this morning. hope they have both had a good night and are starting to feel better. 

hi pix how are you. 

jules hope you and the twins are well.

hi to everyone x


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Umm the spot saga is weird! Tyler is poorly and clingy but no more spots and I don't think its pox or is it. I went to a party last night and a childs nurse was there and she said often little ones get it very mild so who knows


----------



## Queenie1

so confusing for you kara. poor tyler must be awful for her. i'm sure having lots of cwtches off you helps.


----------



## ANDI68

Hi everyone,

I haven't read back but did read that a congratulations is in order for Pix .. well done you   

Kara hope Tyler is better soon.

I haven't managed to post until now but I imagine you all know about the arrival of our twins Caitlyn Mai and Samuel Ioan by c section on 17th May.  They share their birthday with my brother and Sam's twins .. can't believe we delivered the same day Sam and had transfer the same day too.  Congrats to you x


----------



## Queenie1

andi wonderful to hear off you. congratulations on your twins. what lovely names. hope you and your twins are doing well.


----------



## jo1985

andi lovely to hear off u hope u and bubs r doing well what fab names love them x


----------



## SarahJaneH

Congratulations Andi! The first few weeks are a bit of a blur aren't they. Hope you are all doing well, lovely names you have chosen x

Kara, how is Tyler today? Have you found a car yet?

Pix, how are you? 

afm, we had a nice weekend visiting friends on Sat and then swimming with the boys yesterday. Haven't started weaning yet, we have to go the midlands for a couple of days next week so think I will start when we come back, they'll be 5 1/2 months by then. They are definitely getting interested....

Hope all mums, babies and mums to be are ok x


----------



## kara76

Andi lovely to see you post

Sarah how exciting that weaning will soon be underway

Afm my truck has broken down too so now I have no transport which sucks big time. Just got up, tyler seems tired but that's it now and no more spots! God knows what is going on but I do think doc got it wrong, unless she was just lucky and had it mild!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah, I'm quite excited, I think they are going to be greedy monkeys!

Very strange re spots, but good there are no more. Hopefully it was just a mild dose as you say - but it would be nice to know for definite it was that I am sure


----------



## kara76

On inspection she has 2 new spots lol weird or what.

So sarah have you got a weaning plan or you just gona go for it?


----------



## kara76

I've called my hv regardinf tylers rash and the slight but of blood coming frm her nipple which I think is hormonal frm the increased bf


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi Kara, hope you get some help from the hv is she calling you back? Blood from nipple sounds odd, not heard of that but sounds like hte sort of thing that could be related to hormones. Meant to say, big time bummer about your truck, hope you can get back on the road soon.

No weaning plan as such, I've got the stuff ready. Will probably start with sweet potato or something like that and some finger food. I like the idea of blw but not sure I would do it completely, a bit of mix and match I think! As they'll be close to 6 months when we first start hopefully we can get on with it pretty quick.


----------



## PixTrix

Hello everyone.

Sounds like fun and games ahead with weaning Sarah, exciting times.

Tyler's rash is sounding strange Kara. Hopefully you will get a better idea from the HV. Oh no no transport, hope you can get something sorted soon

I'm willing the days away until my scan, wavering between being so excited and very nervous. Went to bed with niggles in my right shoulder last night so think that was playing on my mind and caused some horrid dreams! Think the niggles in my shoulder we due to a 3 course sunday lunch, followed by a slice of birthday cake, so prob full of wind lol Today my lower back is really sore, feels kind of hot and niggly with a heavy feeling, so hoping its a sign that things are stretching! Doesn't help that things feel so similar to my endo symptoms lol ok moan over, tell me to pull myself together, its all normal lol


----------



## kara76

Tyler bled from same nipple as a newborn so I'm not overly worried. Babies girls can have like a period bled also, now that must be scary

Have you read the blw book? Its great and makes you understand about the gag reflex which is often mistaken for choking. We did a mix of spoon and blw and tyler now eats with her hands all the time


----------



## kara76

Hey pix you can share your fears with us, we understand hun. Sounds like you had a lush birthday

I'm planning on buying the cheapest car I can find, sod flash, I want cheap to run so I don't have to go back to work


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Kara, been a bit of worry head since last night lol oh I had a lovely birthday, I feel so blessed that I got my BFP just before, it could have been a very different birthday, I don't think I would have had one!!

Oh my word that would really be scarey seeing a period like bleed. Bet you were taken aback when you first seen her nipple. I'll keep eyes open for a car for you. Poo speaking of cars ours is due in the garage at 2 and I haven't had a shower yet. oops!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Pix, it's so hard not to worry about twinges and aches in the run up to the scan. Like you say it is probably stretching, there's lots of changes going on early on - hope the wait goes quick for you x

Weaning is going to be fun and very messy. I haven't got the book but there are some blw websites I'm going to check out. My 8 month old niece had a close call with choking the other day but thankfully puked up all over the paramedic when they were almost at the hospital.

Wow, I had no idea about period type bleeds either. Funny things these babies aren't they?


----------



## kara76

And babies can produce milk too!

Be warned on the blw site .its a little like some breast feeders. Some think any form of spoon feeding is wrong lol.

I have a right little monkey today, the last 3 days she has refused her nap in the morning and decided to have it in the afternoon. Not sure if its cause she comes imto bed with us at 6am if she wakes and is awake for around 30mins having feeds and then sleeps til 930ish...


----------



## SarahJaneH

Wow, Kara I have learnt a lot today, where do you find out all these factoids?!

Thanks for the tip about the website, that could be v annoying. Yeah, like spoon feeding has left us all scarred for life lol

The boys were all over the place yesterday with naps too and Dylan was grumpy all day. I think they had gotten a bit overtired over the last few days with being away and then out all day on Sat but back to normal today. Sounds like Tyler might be extending her night time sleep after she comes in with you so maybe not wanting the morning nap.


----------



## kara76

You know me and facts. I read a lot lol

Like a lot of breast feeders think formula is evil lol

Glad all is back no normal with you

Looks like we have tooth 7 and 8 on the way. Tyler only has one nap a day, between 45mins and an hour and half but atm she's mega hyper


----------



## kara76

hv phoned me back and also think thats its not chicken pox as she would be itchy like mad and the spots would deffo blister, she wants me to see the gp regarding tyler bleeding nipple! great when i have no transport anyway i need to o back to gp towards the end of the week if she continues getting spots as hv said to watch out for measles as it takes up to 8 days to be plastered in spots and if it is that she will be plastered by thursday/friday! 
my main concern is thinkin she has had chicken pox when infact she hasnt! im gona have to seek medical advice if more spots show. such a pain in the butt

looks like we have tooth 7 and 8 trying to make a show


----------



## trickynic

Hi everyone


Kara - so weird about Tyler's spots, you must be getting really frustrated!


Sarah - good luck with the weaning - it's a bit of a minefield but as long as they are still taking their milk and continuing to put on weight I wouldn't worry about how much you are giving them at the beginning.


AFM, we are at a bit of a stumbling block with Alys and solids. I started both of them on finger foods about a month ago - I started late as they didn't seem interested and kept throwing the food on the floor. Was going well for a while but now Alys has started refusing to be spoon fed. She'll take a few spoonfuls then clamp her mouth shut. If I insist, then she starts having a major tantrum! Meanwhile, Evan is getting really frustrated as he's waiting for his next spoonful! Wouldn't be so bad if she was eating enough by herself but she just nibbles on things here and there. Have had to resort to feeding them one at a time which is really time consuming. Alys will back down after about half hour of battling and by then we're both exhausted! Oh well, hopefully it's just a phase....


Ooh and Evan has his first two teeth!!   


Everything else is fine. Have started my sewing project and will hopefully be selling some hand made kids clothes on ebay soon. Not expecting to make much but it's fun and I love collecting all the old vintage sewing patterns and fabric. 


Also, in case you know of anyone who wants to set up their own website, my husband has started his own web design company - just google "red robot web design". Sorry for the blatant plug but we need to buy our kids shoes!! lol


----------



## kara76

Tric tyler did the same and refused to be spoon fed a few times so now we don't bother, don't make a fuss though or it will make food a battle and if she's hungry she will eat. Throwing food on the floor is experimenting too. Never give too much finger food at once as it can overwhelm them.

Bet you see a difference developement wise between gender


----------



## SarahJaneH

So the spot saga continues. I hope it isn't measles...

Sounds like you are having fun weaning Nic. I guess as long as Alys is having lots of milk still then there's not too much to worry about if she isn't eating so much. Would love to see some of your creations, you'll have to post a link when you start selling.

It took me two hours to get round tescos the other day. No problem with the boys they were great, just that I kept getting stopped and asked the same questions...people were very nice but must remember not to go when I am in a rush. I said to dh that I was going to wear a placard next time, but someone has kindly made a t-shirt already! http://www.cafepress.co.uk/+before_you_interrogate_me_womens_light_tshirt,344571981

/links


----------



## trickynic

OMG that T-Shirt is awesome! It's unbelievable how many times you get stopped when you have twins isn't it?! 


We've dropped the milk feeds down to 3 a day now so they do need to be eating quite a bit of food. Dinner went a lot better today - I think she's getting the hint that I won't back down! lol


----------



## claire1

Andi great to hear from you.

Sam how's things?

Sarah good luck with the weaning.  Glad you had a good time away

Pix glad you had a good birthday.  We all had the same fears & worries, so feel free to share them here.

Kara I would ask the GP for a dermatology referral re spots, also keep a food diary in case it's an allergy rash (sounds silly I know, but it's one of the first things that the dermatologist will suggest).

Nic hope things settle with Alys feeding, Elliot still doesn't feed himself, but will eat food same as ours (minus the salt), he's just very lazy.  Yey on Evan having his 1st teeth.  Try Clarks in Sarn for their shoes, we paid £7.50 for a pair last week instead of £22 in Cardiff.

Afm Elliots rash has gone, so not sure of what it really was   .  Think tooth number 2 will be here soon.

Hi to everyone else hope your all OK


----------



## popsi

Andi...lovely to hear from you they are gorgeous x

love to everyone else, sorry i am so out of touch i do read but time is precious and dont often have enough of it to post with working to xx


----------



## Queenie1

kara poor tyler i hope you can get to find out what the spots are. hope its not measles and just a mild dose of chicken pox. 

sarah good luck with the weaning. that t shirt is fab. lol

pix your  bound to be nervous about scan but i'm sure its gonna be fine.  

hi everyone


----------



## PixTrix

thanks ladies, feeling much better tonight. Made the mistake of trying some clothes on in town today and tried a dress on in a bigger than normal size thinking that it would last me and yes there was plenty of room to develop a bump, but yikes the zip wouldn't do up cos my boobs were too big lol all in a good cause, they can grow and grow and become good feeders lol

whats the spots situation Kara?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Claire good idea. Think I will do that. Any sign of elliots tooth? Wow what a bargain with the shoes. I find brantanos a little cheaper than clarks

Hiya queenie hun and thanks, I'm pretty sure the spots are neither

Pix lol your gona be like jordon.think we must have a shopping trip and lunch soon , at least before my dole money stops and I can't afford it lol

Afm I'm laying in bed waiting for tyler to wake, I really want a cuppa but that means going down stairs and rex will go crazy and she will wake and I'm interested to see when she is gona wake up as she's been in bed since 845pm and hasn't woke. Spots wise all were gona last night, just marks left on her skin, abit like a mark left from when u pick a spot, very odd. She was so very busy yesterday and didn't nap til 315pm so things are changing again. I would love her energy lol


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah kara, just when you settle into a routine they go and change it eh. Sounds like she is having a lovely sleep. I was up at 6am today with Ioan booo. Glad the spots are gone but v strange. Good idea to keep a food diary, maybe something is triggering it. 

Go Pix with the big boobies! Glad you are feeling better hun. 

Good bargain on the shoes Claire. Glad Elliot's rash has gone.

Enjoy the sunshine today ladies x


----------



## PixTrix

Jordan signing in lol well my symptom of the day is shortness of breath, I have to keep taking very deep breaths and have got very shakey hands! I thought its a bit weird to be short of breath so early on but from what I can gather it has something to do with the increase in progesterone! 

Kara deffo need to do that shopping trip and lunch. Don't know whats down your way, but if you still stuck transport wise I can jump on the train. Tyler's spots do indeed sound odd!

Do you find that Ioan and Dylan have different routines Sarah, or are they pretty much in sync?

I love a good bargain Claire! Could Elliot's spots be anything to do with a tooth coming through?

I've been reading about your LO's sleeping routines and laughing to myself thinking I am so going to have to take control my my furbabies sleeping routines lol they are little tinkers! Suzie can decide that she is going to sleep downstairs until the early hours and then decide she wants to come and join me so there she is scratching the bedroom door and which point Pixie thinks it will also be fun to jump all over me as if it is time to get up! Then maybe an hour later Suzie may decide she wants to get up to do her business. So by this time it could be 4ish in the morning and then at about 6am Pixie will get up wagging her tail and licking me to check if its time to get up lol fair play I tell her back to bed and she scratches for me to lift the quilt for her to go back but every half hour or so she will get up again to try her luck!! All my own fault they have been truely spoilt furbabies, but times will have to change! All good practice though!


----------



## kara76

Exactly sarah, routines change so quick

Hiya pixjordon. Your furbabies are indeed very spoilt. Rex sleeps in the kitchen but when I was in hospital slept upstairs with luke. Think luke was scared of the bogey man lol so the night we brought tyler home we all slept in the same room and it was lovely


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl Kara, I'll have to change my profile name! Aw Rex sounds like a good boy, Men need looking after when they're on their own. Ah bet it was lush all being together as a family


----------



## kara76

Oh I have 3 kids if u include luke and rex, luke being the worst lol.

Think I better mow the lawn. House is always a tip as housework is near impossible now lol


----------



## trickynic

Hi Pix - just read your post re: shortness of breath. Don't want to worry you but any chance it could be OHSS? Mine worsened after I got pregnant and I had it for about 3 weeks. Perhaps it may be worth mentioning to the IVF clinic?


----------



## PixTrix

Oh yes I can quite believe that Kara, men need a lot of mothering, well mine does!

Hia Tricky, thanks for thinking of me. This was a FET after a freeze following my ICSI in Jan resulted in being hospitalised with OHSS!! So thankfully wouldn't be OHSS now, tell you what though, it does remind of me of the shortness of breath then! I love the profile pic of your 2 little darlings, beautiful


----------



## kara76

I can't fully remember early pregnant, seems like a life time ago


----------



## trickynic

Oh ok Pix, that's a relief   


Thanks - this photo is about 3 months old now so I should replace it but it's my favourite photo!


----------



## Queenie1

pix sorry to hear about the shortness of breath. hope it goes soon for you.

kara hope tyler is better today and that you can get to the bottom of those spots.

hi to you all hope you are all well and little ones are as well. xx


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

How is everyone

Crikey girls seems like there a couple of oldies on the way yay yay I so so so couldn't be happier for pix and queenie and then for the others waiting for results as there good luck in the air me thinks

Afm all great here, second night of 12plus hrs sleep yay yay love it but getting up at 9am is not good lol. I'm off to help mil babysit niece tonight so luke is in charge at home. Tyler now has no spots at all


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks Kara, wouldn't be here without your help, input and support, means the world.  It keeps getting better doesn't it, so chuffed for Queenie and there'll be more to come!

Tyler's doing well through the night and great her spots are gone, pain not knowing what they were though!


----------



## kara76

Its been a pleasure helping where I can.


----------



## PixTrix

got more questions for you now!! I know I should, but never fully trust the GP's at my surgery, for example one tells me yes its fine to take nytstatin, then another saying no! Decided myself that I wouldn't be happy using it though. So the question is do you know if its ok to use cold sore creams? got the startings of a cold sore and I usually use tea trea oil to nip it in the bud, but not happy to use that at the mo so have bought cymex. Doc said today safe to use, not sure though! I've also come away with a large bottle of lactulose lol


----------



## kara76

Cold sore cream is safe as long as you don't swollow it! That's what a phramist told me as I had loads yet I chose good old toothpaste, coffee and aftershave to start with as I was so paranoid lol. Lactulose is totally safe to use as is fibregel.


----------



## PixTrix

Brilliant, thanks Kara. Gosh does coffee do the trick, mad! My GP was so excited today, I told her not to get carried away until my scan next thurs and all being well I will go in and fill out forms for midwife next fri when I'll be 8 weeks so that gives a couple of weeks to get fitted in for an appointment! 

I don't know what my GP thought I was going to be doing cos she kept stressing that I was not to get a cold sore down below lol tmi coming! she thinks I've got piles too, so that would explain the back passage gush!!


----------



## kara76

Wow that would be interesting giving urself a cold sore froms ur lips to your lips lol

Ouch to piles, awful things . I too have them while pregnant thankfully most were internel


----------



## PixTrix

pmsl be quite clever wouldn't it lol 
not sure if it is piles mind, not at all painful and must be internal too. She thought it was highly amusing that I took a photo of what gave me a fright in the loo, so she could see the extent of it lol but did agree it was helpful!

Hows Tyler today, is it hard to keep her amused in the rain?


----------



## kara76

Pmsl your worst than me for taking pics

Tyler us having fun playing with keys and looking at books atm


----------



## PixTrix

aw she's fab, will look forward to sorting seeing you both soon


----------



## kara76

Yeah we must get together very soon


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

I babysat with mil last night while sil and bil went to take that and omg made me realise what an angel I have with tyler! Darling neice wouldn't shut up unless u carried her round , face out and then refused a bottle which I blame mummy for as she knew this was an issue yet didn't get her use to it beforehand. I got home and it seems tyler had played up for daddy and had been screaming, pooing and screaming so I think there might be another tooth very soon, stuck my head round the door and she was straight up on her feet with a full nappy and smiles for muummy so nappy change, clothes change as luke had put a vest on and it was too hot plus she peed everywhere quick feed and lots of cuddles and she went back down for 30mins and then wanted more cuddles and then sleepy times and yay she slept through again til 720am when luke got up but has gone back to sleep in my bed.
Not sure whether to head to musical group today or not but probably will as for swimming I think I will give that a miss as I'm skint and saturday morning are free!
I have loads to do as luke didn't manage to feed tyler and wash up!! Men! And she went without a bath. Bit ****** off with him tbh but kinda glad cause I do think a day in work in an easier day than being home.


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya ladies

I've missed so much!!!  Had a skim through and have to say.......I love the twins t-shirt...I've stolen your link to share on the twins thread!!  I think me and Cez should have one each!!

Kara:  How is Tyler's rash?  So it wasn't chicken pox afterall??!  Any more ideas on what it could be?  I'm wondering if it's some kinda allergy to something as she's had it a while now.  Would the doc do allergy tests on her?

Pix:  I don't know if this is what's causing your shortness of breath but I had that as a symptom of anaemia.  Since my iron and haemoglobin levels have gone back up, the shortness of breath has gone.  Might be worth having a blood test just to be sure.

Hi to everyone else.  Can't believe how much I've missed!!

I've been having period like cramping pains for the past few days, in my tummy, lower back and legs.  Rang MW for advice and was told to go down to get checked over just in case it was the start of something.  Really didn't wanna waste their time but did as I was told.  Cervix is closed and no contractions so all ok.  I wonder if it's a water infection or something as there was protein and keytones in the urine.  Ah well....taking it all in my stride these days coz I just wanna enjoy the last few weeks of pregnancy!!  Can't believe I'll never be pregnant again....on the one hand I absolutely love it and am really proud of my huge bump....but on the other hand I can't wait to have my body back and to meet my boys!


----------



## kara76

Venus always best to get checked. Real contractions tend to start at the top of bump and work down.

Afm hv confirmed tyler hasn't had pox and omg jabs including mmr are now booked for a week tomorrow!


----------



## Jule

Hi girls how is everyone.just been having a read back.
Queenie and pix fantastic news u r both pregnant together.
Venus time will fly by for u.my contractions were exactly like period low down and in back.I also had uti so just keep an eye as uti can start labour.

Our babies are now progressively getting closer to home.I stayed in hosp last night to start getting feeding established.aaron has breast fed since yest am with no top ups.he had one bottle yest and today of expressed and done well.holly is alternating between tube and breast and she is also doing well.hoping to be home in 2 wks.


----------



## kara76

Jule so so pleased last night went well and wow 2 weeks til your all home bet u can't and can wait all rolled into one. Yay to the boobies


----------



## jo1985

WHOO HOO jule hopefully the 2 wks will fly by and u and ur babies be all home together well done on the bf.

venus hope ur doing ok and that u last out few more weeks my m8 is 31 wks with twins and wqas told yest she got max 6 wks left and be cs.

hi to everyone else hope all u lovely pregnant ladies and ladies and babies-toddlers r doing ok .

as for me charlie the little un i look after is plastered in chicken pox but all scabby now climbing the walls being stuck in missed all our groups .  they are going away end month to greece so ill have a wk off work and just be told that i got a month off in dec as they going to america then it be christmas - new year omg what will i do for a whole month ahhhh lol miss the kids loads to lol x


----------



## helen_26

Thats great news jule. So pleased that you are so close to getting your little ones home.
Love to all x


----------



## Queenie1

jule that is fantastic news. holly and aaron are doing so well and that is great that they could be home in 2 weeks. 

kara hope you can get to the bottom of those spots. men eh not as good as us women looking after little ones, they can't multi task.lol

good luck tyler for you jab next week.

hi everyone x


----------



## trickynic

Just popped on to say CONGRATULATIONS QUEENIE!!!!!


----------



## marieclare

Queenie, so pleased for you, huge congratulations its fantastic news xxx

Venus good luck with the last few weeks, I know what you mean about missing your bump!

Jule its lovely to hear about the twins doing so well, you must be so proud of them and yourself. 

Kara, men eh! nightmare. 

Hope everyone else is well! I'm almost full term and never in a million years thought I would be in this position. MW was asking me lots about ivf yesterday and it kind of brought it all back, all the many apts at UHW & crmw, the motorway miles, jabs, pills, tears, its all so so worth it to be sat here now with 2 days left in work and a lovely big bump and a baby wriggling inside it. Feel so lucky and happy, don't know how we would have got through it all without you guys help and support though.  xxx


----------



## kara76

Morning all

Marie aww what a lovely post. I remember exactly how your feeling now. Give your bump a lovely rub from us 

Afm all good here, off to job centre later for a back to work interview as I still haven't found a job lol, my money stops in just over 4 weeks!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Lovely to hear from you Marie, glad you are keeping well. Hope the last few weeks of pregnancy go smoothly for you, enjoy putting your feet up when you finish work xxx

Jule, great to hear the feeding is going well and you are getting closer to bringing your beautiful babies home.  

Kara that was a bit naughty of your SIL not to try a bottle with your niece before leaving her. Hope Luke has recovered after his insight into how busy it is looking after a little one! Good luck with the interview

Hope you are doing ok Emma, always worth getting checked over and enjoy those last few weeks!

Queenie, so happy for you and great you and Pix will share this wonderful journey 

How are you doing Pix?

We've had a busy few days out and about. I took the boys up to work yesterday and they got lots of cuddles from my colleagues, although my boss looked like a startled rabbit when someone suggested he hold one of the boys! Ioan has moved on from squealing to full on screeching either when he is tired or excited, he looks very pleased with himself too when he does it. I'm hoping its just a phase


----------



## VenusInFurs

CONGRATULATIONS QUEENIE


----------



## PixTrix

Hi everyone.

Hi Kara, oo your niece sounds a handful! Tyler sounds like she is doing fab with sleeping through the night. Men ey, not quite clued up are they!

Hows the pains today Venus? Thanks for the advice about anaemia. Seems to have settled with me the last couple of days

Wow Jule, you will soon have your babes home with you, that is wonderful news. Sounds like you are doing a fab job

Aw Marie, very nearly there, the end of one journey and the beginning of another

Your keeping a busy bee Sarah. Loving the screeching!

afm yay 7 weeks today! Met up with Queenie yesterday which was really lovely. Felt really sick on the way on the train, which eased after eating an apple and it helped when the girls with stinky perfume got off lol on the way back I was jammed amongst hundreds of festival goers, their luggage and the train door. It was actually quite a good atmosphere, but I felt so protective of my tummy! I was utterly exhausted when I got home and flaked out on the couch. Been feeling constantly tired, which is a good excuse to have DP do everything! Countdown to scan on is on and so wish it would hurry up and give me the reasurance of a little heartbeat!


----------



## Laura36

Just catching up as I haven't been on for ages.


HUGE congratulations to Queenie and Pix - such lovely news ladies    
I hope you both have peaceful & healthy pregnancies.


----------



## PixTrix

AW thanks Laura. So lovely to hear from you, have been thinking about you. How are you doing?


----------



## jk1

Hi Ladies,

Marie....i had a little cry when i read your post xx

Queenie......somehow I am the only person on FF that appears to have missed your news!! congratulation hun......I am so so so pleased for you!!!!


----------



## PixTrix

How did it go at the job centre Kara?


----------



## kara76

Hiya laura hun

Job centre was fine, I blagged them as I always do lol. Got soaked though 

How's u pregnant pix


----------



## PixTrix

Thats the way Kara! Sure was a wet miserable day today! I'm ok thanks, just feeling utterly exhausted for some reason, its not like I'm doing much!


----------



## marieclare

yay pix lovin your symptoms x


----------



## Queenie1

KNOCK KNOCK any room for me to join you all on this thread.  

thank you all for the congratulations. 

laura so lovely to see you hope you are well.

pix it was great meeting you hope we can do it again. 

marie good luck can't believe you don't have long to go.

kara hope you and tyler are well.

hi everyone 

afm still in a bit of a daze still can't believe it and still don't feel any different. met up with my good friend last night she is 20 weeks pregnant. she was so thrilled about my news and we talked baby talk most of the night. so there will be 4 months between us. she has lent me one of her pregnancy books so have been reading about the baby's development which has been really interesting. 
just as tx started i bought two dresses in bhs for 2 weddings i have in the summer. i bought them and thought if i get a negative i will have a dress to wear, well now i have had my positive i am going to take them back today as i won't be able to fit into them when the weddings comes.


----------



## kara76

Morning all

We have just got up, opps. I broke my own rule last night and had tyler in bed with up at 430! My rule is not before 6am but she wouldn't go back to sleep, think it was too light in her room.

Queenie welcome welcome welcome yay. I remember you buying the dresses

How's everyone today


----------



## Queenie1

morning kara,

i'm sure breaking your rule won't hurt once and you both have had a lovely lie in. have you got a black out blind in tylers room. we have one in ours and its great really helps dh sleep in the day after shifts.

i know i continue the clexane, gestone and steriods till 12 weeks but do i continue the progynova and asprin as well. 

when did you stop eating brazil nuts, organic milk and pomegrante juice


----------



## kara76

Yep you continue it all hun. Well I diid lol

We need to get a black out blind, was gona get one yesterday but forgot to measure window


----------



## Queenie1

we have a black out blind and lined curtains, makes it nice and dark and we get the sun on our bedroom window. 

did you take progynova on your tx.


----------



## kara76

No didn't take that but it keep the lining nice and thick and you want to keep that up now, I think michelle took it and took it til week 12

Our curtains are lined! Tyler was late to bed last night too as she had a late afternoon nap

Guess what, we have 2 spots back


----------



## Queenie1

oh no poor tyler. have you been making a note of what foods she is eating. i really hope that your gp gets to the bottom of them for you, it must be such a worry. how is she in her self.


----------



## kara76

Its not too much of a worry as she is well in herself. I've made a mental note of foods but tbh she eats pretty much the same food

Gtg she's just taken a massive bite out of the soap lol


----------



## Queenie1

yuk don't think she will do that again. lol

any plans for today.


----------



## kara76

That's the soap all cleared out, her face was a picture 

No plans as yet, luke still in bed

I see your scan is the 30th june so not too long to wait, how far gone will u be then?

Forgot to say happy 7weeks pxie poo poo


----------



## Queenie1

i'll be 6 + 2 weeks at scan.

happy 7 weeks pix

right i'm off to get dressed and pick my mum up to go shoppping. 

have a good day everyone.x


----------



## kara76

I was 6 plus 3 on first scan

Sounds like a nice day. Think I will have a cuppa


----------



## marieclare

Queenie I saw heartbeat at scan at 6wks exactly (went early due to bleed)


----------



## Queenie1

thank marie. with you seeing one at 6 weeks and kara at 6+3 hope fully we will see one as well.


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi everyone

Hope all our dads and dads to be are having a lovely day   

Hope you can get to the bottom of what is causing Tyler's spots Kara. 

How is everyone? 

Queenie, glad you got to take those dresses back! Hope you had a good day shopping

Pix, best of luck for your scan, just in case I don't get to post this week. 

We have had a busy week with visiting here and there. Off to the midlands tomorrow for a couple of days, its my grans funeral so a sad trip but she had a long and happy life.  
Dylan has a rash on his chest and chin, I think it is a heat rash so just keeping an eye on it, he's trying to scratch it but it doesn't seem to bother him too much. 
Also, quick question on behalf of a good friend of mine. She's been having investigations as she's been bleeding heavily between periods and a hormone imbalance causing her lining to build up too much is suspected. She had a hysteroscopy last week and they have discovered she was born with only one ovary and fallopian tube. She hasn't seen the cons to discuss yet but has anyone heard of this? She doesn't know whether this will affect her fertility - would the one ovary take the job of the missing one or would she ovulate every other month? She's thinking that it might mean she's at risk of  early menopause and given she's been told to get pg quick due to the lining problem she's understandably worried. I'll have a look around the site and see where else might be a good place to post too.

Kara, Pix, fancy catching up again soon?


----------



## kara76

Hiya all 

How's is everyone on fathers day

Sarah I would assume the menopause would depend very much on hormones such as with us, if ur friend has a monthly cycle then I would say she ovulates each month from that one ovary. As you know us girls are born with all our eggs. I'm sure there is someone on here that's in a simliar situation. I do know people who have an ovary removed don't tend to menopause earlier, I think

Enjoy your travels and I know it sounds strange but I hope your nans funeral is a celebration of life! When my nan passed before I got pg but while cycling her funeral was sad but great and its a shame she wasn't there as she would have loved it! Even writing that makes my eyes leak

Afm we have more spots back and this time a few on her face, I'm hoping they are gone by tomorrow as we have a breast feeding picinic as its breast feeding awareness week. If more spots then it will be docs instead


----------



## PixTrix

yay ya Queenie, newbies together! I'm sure you'll be fine for a heartbeat at 6+2

Thanks Sarah. Sorry to hear about your gran. I hope the funeral goes as well as it can and she has a good send off. Def up for meeting soon

Well the spot saga continues than Kara. How strange. Hope you manage to make it tomorrow.

well I've been finding this past couple of days extremely hard waiting for the scan, just want to know all is well and feels like its dragging now. I think they are well mean giving me a date for 7+6 lol I had a dream last night that I was doing a jigsaw and when I had done all the edge bits, I looked in the box and the rest of the pieces were missing! Mr Google reckons this signifies the presence of real life mental challenges and problems which you want to quickly resolve! And missing pieces apparently means unavailability of all necessary facts to help you arrive at a wise decision! Hmm much better than how I analysed it and suppose it makes sense!!


----------



## kara76

Yeah the spots saga continues! Weird isn't it and now she's been a little sick again, just like before loads of spots came last time so watch this space

I personally thinks it tight making u wait so long but it willl mean u are closer to the next nhs scan lol. Lol at mr google dream meaning. I can never remember my dream anymore


----------



## PixTrix

aw bless her, I wonder what it could be then. So rubbish not knowing.

Yeah thats what I keep telling myself that it will be less time until next scan! Suppose I could have pushed for sooner really, but hopefully there'll be a little more to see by going later!


----------



## PixTrix

aw bless her, I wonder what it could be then. So rubbish not knowing.

Yeah thats what I keep telling myself that it will be less time until next scan! Suppose I could have pushed for sooner really, but hopefully there'll be a little more to see by going later!


----------



## PixTrix

aw bless her, I wonder what it could be then. So rubbish not knowing.
Yeah thats what I keep telling myself that it will be less time until next scan! Suppose I could have pushed for sooner really, but hopefully there'll be a little more to see by going later!


----------



## kara76

I had a 6+3 then a 7+4 I think, I will check in a minute. Its amazing and nothing I say will explain what u will feel inside. 

I did have a 10wk one for the bbc lol


----------



## PixTrix

aw I remember the one you did for the bbc, so amazing aw its bringing me leaky eyes just thinking about it!  I've nearly rang a couple of times to get in earlier, but didn't in the end and nearly here now! Part of me is excited but a bigger part of me is scared out of my mind! Hopefully all will be well though.


----------



## kara76

Ok just looked over my scan pics and there is a lot of difference been 6 + 3 and 7 +3. 

At 6+3 we saw a little blob with a line and a flicker, the line was the fetal pole and of course flicker is the hb at 7 + 3 we saw what looked like head and body but it wasn't it was blob was baby and the blob 2 or head lol was what would become the placenta.


----------



## PixTrix

Oh wow, thanks I'm excited now. Come on thursday, hurry up!


----------



## kara76

I agree come on thursday


----------



## SarahJaneH

Thanks Kara and Pix   , think she will have a nice send off and we can be thankful for 93 years. It will be good to see family I don't get together with very often and the boys will cheer everyone up. She had a glass of baileys every night without fail so I think I might have one in her honour.


That's what I thought about the ovary Kara, thanks. I suggested she get an ovulation test kit to check if something is happening every month. I think the lining problem is the real worry as they found abnormal cells and there is a risk of endometrial cancer. She's been advised to get pg asap but doesn't even live in the same city as her bf, big decisions ahead...


The spot saga is a real mystery, hope Tyler doesn't get any more. 


Ah Pix, the scan will be such a special moment. I think mine was at 7+3 and also had one at 9 weeks. Kara I remember seeing your scan on the news not that long ago. Roll on Thursday!


----------



## kara76

Could you friend do some ovulation kits and detect the surge and then get to her bf 24 to 36hours later? 
I think this is a clear case of don't regret not doing something. I so feel for her must be such a worry


----------



## PixTrix

aw the boys will certainly cheer everyone up. Yum bailey's very good taste, love it! Gosh your poor friend.


Has Tyler been sick since?


I think I'm going to be a much more positive pix after thurs!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Yeah I think she could Kara, well she's got work but in this situation I would say stuff work. I agree, you don't want to have regrets with something like this. She's seeing the cons this week so hopefully have some more info.

Yay, positive pregnant Pix!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah deffo more important that work 

Pix how's u?

Afm tyler has no spots and wasn't sick again but woke at midnight and 530am. Went to a picnic in the park for breast feeding awareness week, most there had no mobile babies so I spent the time trying to keep tyler under control lol yet beforehand I drove her pushchair into a curb and snapped the front wheel so had to carry her and wow that's good exercise

How is everyone?


----------



## PixTrix

Hia Kara, I'm ok thanks. Was thinking about Tyler's spots and may be way off here, but have you been giving her any cows milk as an addition to BF. Or have you managed to see any connections with what she is eating? What a nightmare about the pushchair hope its repairable. Just seen a bridgend BF group on the news, great to get an awareness out there.

How was your first day back at work Queenie?


----------



## kara76

Hiya pix. Must arrange a meet up soon. I did consider was it cows milk but tyler had cows milk in cereal since just over 6months! She does have a couple of spots on her back tonight but all gone on her face! I just haven't a clue


----------



## PixTrix

yeah be nice to meet soon and if you still got car probs I shall catch the train down your way. Madness, Tyler is a spotty medical mystery! Bless her as long as she ok in herself.


----------



## Queenie1

oh no kara can't believe the spots are back again. i really hope you get to see someone who can find out what it is. hope the pushchair is repairable.

pix glad you are being positive. it will all be fine and you will get to see your little one/s    
sarah hope your friend will be ok. 
afm first day back went well actually i have felt fine all day and i did think i would be shattered now. had a few people ask insensitive questions like has it worked when will you find out. have told everyone that i will not know for a few weeks whether it has worked due to the high dose of drugs i'm on. most people just said nice to have you back hope your ok. even one of our year 6 boy with behaivour problems said to me nice to have you back miss. ahh. 
have just been to see gp to tell him our great news and he was thrilled for us. he said he will recommend that i am consultant led for some extra care.  (thought that was lovely of him) he has booked me in to see the midwife next wednesday 29th june (day before scan!!) he was gonna do the week after but i said i was unable to do that week cos of school inspection, then he said week after 14th july. but changed his mind and said go and see her before scan instead. i wonder now whether next week is far too early especially as i haven't had the scan. what do you all think.i will be away forn 26th july for 2 weeks.


----------



## kara76

I'm hoping to have a runaround in a few days. I'm thinking krazy kids then shopping lol. I'm skint but not as skint as I will be soon lol

Better go dress my child who thinks peeing like a boy all over the rug is bloody hilarious


----------



## kara76

I don't think its too early and will be good to get on the cons book, all ivf pregnancies here are consultant led to a degree which is great plus its wise to have some extra care


----------



## PixTrix

sounds good to me Kara. pmsl at Tyler peeing on the rug, hilarious! Great you let have time without nappy.

Aw glad work went well Queenie and so sweet of the 6 year old. Your GP sounds lovely. Better to get booked in sooner rather than later Queenie and you're going to have lots going on.


----------



## Queenie1

thanks both.
just worrying now as will have 2 app to go to the week before inspection. also the day of the scan i want to take one car to the hospital so that if its not good news dh can drive us home. but if its good news i think work will expect me to go back in and that will not be possible with one car as we live 40mins away from school. ah well will have to think about it.


----------



## kara76

No need for just one card at the hospital but understand and I'm gona give u a boot up the bum, sod school, you and baby or babies come first now. Take the days off lol.


----------



## Queenie1

i know i know i know. kick up the bum taken. if it wasn't for the bl**dy inspection i wouldn't mind.


----------



## PixTrix

lol hope Kara didn't kick you where you're doing your jabs Queenie!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say Queenie you got your butt kicked lol. Definately sod school including the inspection. And the only reason to take one car to the scan is so you can talk about how wonderful it was all the way home...


----------



## kara76

I always use to worry about work and I wish I hadn't wasted my time as no one considered us once I was on maternity! Look after number 1 huni. 

Afm just order little I can pee like a boy some reins with a cute little back pack on, went for red and black over pink was really tempted with the furry spider but 6quid difference in price threw it for me and as we are trying for me to stay off work til tyler goes to playschool at 2 times are a little tight but wouldn't change a thing. Regarding more ivf ummm still not sure, swing from yes to no very quickly and atm I have friends from forum pregnant with number 2 and I find all their posts are about pregnancy and number 2 and number 1 does get booted across well this is the case with younger children yet those who are pregnant with number 2 plus and have an older toddle seem much better! Weird and maybe I'm just seeing things that aren't there but I so feel it I were to get pregnant in the next few months it will makes enjoying tyler and pregnancy hard and would make me guilty too so if we do it will be next year and no sooner as I need my baby as number 1 for a good while longer if not forever!
My sil said today she's gona go back to work for a few months then get pregnant again and how that would probably make me broody, I explained babies don't make me broody but pregnancy does and its kinda got me thinking again! Do I really want to spend thousands on a second baby well in time yes but there is no saying there will be another baby and could all be such a waste of time, energy and money we haven't got. I'm gona wait for gp to write back and then take luke out and get a babysitter to watch tyler which will be a first and decide once and for all!


----------



## PixTrix

great you got Tyler some reigns and def wise choice not spending the extra £6! I think its hiliarious she is practising her pee action lol Your SIL sounds insensitive! I think you have got such a wonderful attitude towards your decision for more IVF and its all about how Tyler would still benefit rather than just jumping in, such an inspiration. It would be great to be a at a stage of being able to enjoy both a pregnancy and Tyler. Such a lot for you to think about and it will be a very good idea for you and Luke to have time out to be able to talk through it all. What I do know is that you are a wonderful mum and that would remain whatever the future brings and if you were to adapt to being a mum of 2 you would share your love equally


----------



## kara76

Aww thanks pix, I just always wana make sure my girl is ok.
The little devil knows she's peeing, laughes and then runs off. She said can today for the first time after I told her she can't climb off grandmas bed as its too high and she turnt to me and said can!


----------



## PixTrix

And I know you will always ensure that. Aw sounds like Tyler's personality is really developing, a little star! Ha bet that took you by suprise when she said can! Its so fab, each day, a day of discovery!


----------



## Queenie1

kara lol at tyler. ooh she is getting her own personallity now and is making sure you know it. lol kara it will be good for you and luke to sit and talk about it and i am absolutley sure that what ever decision you decided will be the right one for you. what ever you decided you will be fab. 

who will tell us when to stop clexane, progynova, gestone and steriods.


----------



## Queenie1

kara lol at tyler. ooh she is getting her own personallity now and is making sure you know it. lol kara it will be good for you and luke to sit and talk about it and i am absolutley sure that what ever decision you decided will be the right one for you. what ever you decided you will be fab. 

who will tell us when to stop clexane, progynova, gestone and steriods.


----------



## Queenie1

kara lol at tyler. ooh she is getting her own personallity now and is making sure you know it. lol kara it will be good for you and luke to sit and talk about it and i am absolutley sure that what ever decision you decided will be the right one for you. what ever you decided you will be fab. 

who will tell us when to stop clexane, progynova, gestone and steriods.


----------



## kara76

she is a monkey and getting naughtie too so i have to be hard on her sometimes

clinic will tell you when to stop the drugs. i refused to stop the clexane til i had spoken to my con as having history of family blood clots and ended up staying on it all the way through, when you see your mw  request an early cons appoinment. i had my 12 week scan and then requested an urgent cons apointment on that day and saw con at 14weeks who decide i should stay on clexane and i took it til 5 days post birth.

i would imagine clinic might start weaning from the steriods before 12 weeks as im unsure of protocol but i personally didnt wean til 15 weeks and stopped gestone at 12 plus 3


----------



## PixTrix

I'm watching Welsh millennium babies and a woman said that she was expecting a baby in Feb and I started pooring happy tears lol hormones are alive, next feb going to be special


----------



## kara76

omg pregnancy hormones mean loads of crying and it doesnt end either lol


----------



## PixTrix

lol best start getting box of tissues with every weekly shop!


----------



## Queenie1

i didn't realise clinic told you i thought that once you had scan clinic didn't have anything to do then and it would be the consultant who told you when to stop and start weaning.
i take it clinic will tell me at scan next week.

pix only 2 sleeps to go. hope you are ok


----------



## kara76

Queenie most people don't get to see a consultant til around 20weeks so its important you explain to your midwife that you will need to see one asap due to the clexane. 

Afm what an awful day, horrid and wet. Day at home for me today so housework and then play time


----------



## PixTrix

How is everyone today? I'm on the ginger beer and waiting for dp to go and get me some ginger biscuits, yep feeling rather sick today lol haven't actually been sick tho! Woohoo scan tomorrow!


----------



## jo1985

pix all the best for scan tom i m takin bets on twins lol X


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Jo hmm not sure about twins lol think it one, but would be equally happy with 2!


----------



## VenusInFurs

Pix:  Good luck for your scan tomorrow.  Would be lovely to see another twinny Mam on here...as if there isn't enough of us already!!    But however many you have in there, I'm sure you'll be over the moon.  It will be lovely for you to see the heartbeat - take some tissues!!

Kara:  Any more answers on Tyler's rash?

Hope everyone is well on here!!  Sorry I've been AWOL again.  I seem to miss a lot and then dunno where to begin with catch ups!!


----------



## jo1985

hey venus how u and those boys , u doin ok ? X


----------



## VenusInFurs

Hiya Jo

The boys are great thanks!  They're very comfy in there and I doubt there's any chance of them making an appearance yet as they're too lazy.  I'm struggling with the weight of them and fed up of being sat on the settee and not able to hoover or fill the dishwasher.  I feel pretty useless but the end is in sight.  I'm gonna be doing kartwheels once I've had them and I bet I'll feel like a size 8 LOL!!

I haven't been on ** much so haven't been keeping up with you on there!!  Is there any progress being made with your tx?  Or are you concentrating on the wedding plans?  Hope you managed to avoid the ch pox?!


----------



## jo1985

ive come off ** atm long story. All ok didn get pox the 3 kids all now had it charlie still scaby lol , glad all ok with u all , my mate having sectio o her twins in 5 wks. Phoned this wk ment to be called beginnin off july scary to thin i could be startin again soon. Weddin plans r good just suits cake flowers and final payments 6wk before and sorted x


----------



## VenusInFurs

No wonder I haven't seen you in the news feed - I just thought it was coz I hadn't been on much.

How many weeks will your mate be when they deliver her?  Mine is gonna be in 4wks time but he won't give me date yet...I'm not bothered though coz I'll be seeing him before then.

Awww that's great that you'll be starting again soon!!  The waiting around was the hardest part.  It was so sad that you didn't get to have a proper shot at it last time.  I hope they can plan your cycle better this time and have learned from what happened last time.  Maybe you need a different dose of drugs or even different drugs but I'm sure they'll sort all that out with you when they call you in.  My other friend, who I met in the waiting room at the clinic, is having her 2nd shot at ICSI with EC tomorrow.  She had 3x failed IUIs before that.  We were cycling together then I got my BFP and it's been so hard to witness her still trying while we've reached our dream.  I soooo hope it works for her this time as it's her final NHS cycle.

Keep me updated with your tx.  I don't mention it on ** coz I dunno what people do/don't know....and it's full of nosey parkers on there anyway! 

You've been good with the wedding plans then...the cake would be my favourite decision!!  I'd have to taste the options first


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Sarah happy birthday hin and first one as a mummy yay

Pix what time is your scan?

Queenie how's u?

Jo great to hear u r starting again soon

Venus when is d day? Do you know? Its gona be amazing

Afm we have bwwn swimming to a different pool and had an amzing tinme, tyler could walk in the pool and would fall over and kinda swim under water. Brill time she loved it and laughing loads. Spoyts are back in force though


----------



## VenusInFurs

Awwww I can't wait to take the boys swimming.....glad Tyler had fun!

Not sure what day he'll book me in for but looking at the week commencing 18th July!  I can't wait now


----------



## ANDI68

Hi,

Just popped on to ask a quick question.

How do you stop their little ears from bending over when they are sleeping, I try and fold them back but they have gone soft now and easily bend.  They both have a bended soft ear.  HV told me to change the positon of their baskets so they lie the other side but they don't.

If anyone knows the answer and has my mobile number please txt me as I don't know when I'll be back to pick back up on the thread.

Hope everyone is doing well

Andi x


----------



## trickynic

Hi Andi - sorry I don't have your mobile but just wanted to say that you can buy sleep positioners to put in the cot to make them sleep on their other sides. I bought one for my son as he was getting a flat head on one side. This is the one I had - http://www.babyreflux.co.uk/products/BEBECAL-Baby-Back-and-Side-Sleep-Positioner.html

/links


----------



## kara76

Swimming is great and I think its such an important life skill plus we live near the sea 

Not too long then venus

Andi I text u and nic I text her wot u said too.

Nic how's u and the twins?


----------



## SarahJaneH

Hi all, haven't read back properly so sorry if I miss anything

Kara, strange these spots. Dylan has today developed some on the back of his neck, they look quite similar to the pics you posted of Tyler's. They are different to the heat rash he still as as these new ones are isolated but the spots themselves are quite similar to the ones that make up the heat rash. He's not bothered so will just keep an eye on it, did the glass test and that was fine. How very odd...Where did you go swimming? We went to Cardigan the other day and it was a tad chilly. Will have to come down to Narberth again some time soon. Have you got a car yet?

Pix, ginger beer was a real help in keeping ms at bay in the early days, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow xxx

Queenie, hope you are feeling ok. I didn't see a consultant until 20 weeks and was consultant led so definitely let your midwife know so you can get your questions answered earlier

Emma, not long to go now, hope you are keeping well. You will definitely feel a whole load lighter once they are here, I think I lost 2.5 stone overnight, but I'd save the kartwheels for a while   . I know I said I'd post up some bf tips in case they are of any use to you or anyone else so will get on the case with that. 

Great you will be starting soon Jo, sounds like you have the wedding all under control.

Thanks for the birthday wishes girls. We are having a duvet day today. We got back from the midlands late last night and the boys are pooped. They have slept loads today and are having another nap now! They were very good and were a welcome distraction for everyone yesterday.


----------



## claire1

Andi we used this and it did help http://www.amazon.co.uk/Summer-Infant-Resting-Sleep-Positioner/dp/B0035ER14Q/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1308760476&sr=8-3

Sarah Happy Birthday

Hi to everyone else

/links


----------



## VenusInFurs

Did any of the ladies on here suffer with SPD?  If you did, did any of you have pain under your bump, lower back and down legs?  It's like period pain and not in the bones where the SPD usually hurts.  Sometimes it gets sharp and sore, especially when my bladders full.  I'm not sure exactly where it's coming from but I've had it for a week now and it's not getting better.  They've taken 2 urine samples at the hospital....both have come back inconclusive (the second one showed mixed cultures whatever that means) and they've asked me to take another one in tomorrow.  The only thing I can think of now is something related to the SPD?!?  Sometimes it's been unbearable and other times no more than a dull ache.


----------



## Queenie1

just a quick one to wish pix all the very best for tomorrow. i can't wait to hear off you about how many you have on board. enjoy every moment of it as i know all will be fine.


afm i'm fine thanks, still no preg symtoms, i get some pains on and off in lower abdomen area and thats about it. having some build up off gestone jabs as well. bit sore the one side is at the moment.


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks everyone, scan is at 11.45 so counting hours instead of days now   
sounds like you've got some stretching going on Queenie. Be nice if you can sail through without symptoms. Damn that gestone, roll on 12 weeks ey!

Glad you've had a lovely birthday Sarah.

Aw great that Tyler likes swimming so much and like you say such an important skill. Can imagine her down pembs in years to come as a surcj chick!!

Hope you get some answers venus and the pain eases

I could do with an energy boost, I only cleaned upstairs and feel more shattered then when I climbed mount kenya    taking it all as a good sign! Also been getting strange shooting pains in the foof area today    must be stretching or something  I expect?


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix just popping in to say thinking of you and cannot wait to hear the wonderful news about your scan tomorrow. Hope time passes super quick for you xxxx


----------



## kara76

Pix I do expect a text lol. Takes the tissues. Unless u r like me and will just stare in shock lol


----------



## trickynic

Good luck for your scan tomorrow Pix! I'm trying to remember back to the symptoms I had in the first few weeks to try to reassure you but I can't remember properly sorry. One thing I do remember, which I don't think I admitted to at the time, was that I was having really dirty dreams the first few weeks of pregnancy...... I mean FILTHY!! lol   


Anyone else?.................................................or just me......................


----------



## kara76

I agree, some of the best dreams I've ever had lol could do with some now as a sex deprived mummy lol


----------



## claire1

Just you I think Nic   

Queenie I had very few symptoms throughout, just indigestion.

Venous mixed growth is when they test the urine in the lab and there is more than one kind of bacteria grown.  However mixed growth is classed as OK and they don't normally treat with antibiotics, as the thought is that the urine sample could have been contaminated (skin, vaginal discharge etc).  I would suggest that if your having symptoms of an infection (which is what your describing) you need to discuss this with your GP, and if they want another urine sample you wash before hand.  Hope thats of some help

Pix good luck for tomorrow, will be waiting to hear how many.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## PixTrix

Aw thanks Sugar. Have you made a start on the supplements?


Thanks, I shall text you as I am sitting sniffling into my pasta downstairs Kara!!


Thanks tricky lol oo you horny devil you!!! No dreams but lots of very exagerated nice feelings down there lol seem to have eased now though!!

Thanks Claire


----------



## Sam76

Hands full here but wanted to say....  mega Congrats to queenie on bfp! (sorry bit slow with that) and good luck for scan pix zxxx

Hugs to all xxx


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sam, I expect the twins are keeping you very busy, hope you are all well.


On way to scan with ginger beer in one hand and a ginger nut in the other not sure if feeling sick is symptoms or nerves and excitement lol


----------



## VenusInFurs

Good Luck Pix!!

Claire:  Thanks for the info.  I'd had a shower just before the appt so not sure if it could still have been contaminated.  I'm taking another sample today though so will make doubly sure this time.  There was also protein and raised white blood cells so I think there might be a touch of infection there.


----------



## sun dancer

Any body heard off pix cant wait 2 hear her news x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks so very much everyone. I am so very pleased to announce that we have one perfect bubs on board measuring 11.3 mm 7+3 with a lovely strong heartbeat. Words cannot explain how happy I am feeling and wanted to scream it out loud in the heath!! It felt like such an end of an era there today, after going there since our first appointment in 2007!!

Grace did the scan and was so lovely. Surprisingly, I didn't cry but was squealing in utter amazement look its just like a jelly baby with a hearbeat! So special and amazing! She said that everyone who had a transfer the same day as me got a BFP, so truely lucky and special day all round! I just feel so lucky and priviledged and never ever thought that I would get here and each day I will be thankful.

Thanks everyone so much for being there, the words of encouragement and reasurance have really got me through. So going to grasp and enjoy each and every moment ahead. 

Queenie you have got such a special day ahead of you next week and can't wait to hear your news.


----------



## kara76

Pix you already know how very over the moon I am for you and dh yay yay your gona be a mummy


----------



## sun dancer

Awww Pix what a lovely post it is truely amazing the first time u get 2 c ur baby wishing u all the luck and happiness and enjoy evey minute x x


----------



## Queenie1

pix i am so so thrilled for you. words cannot describe how happy i am for you. woo hoo your gonna have a baby. you need a new ticker now pix.


----------



## kara76

All together chant

We want pic
We want pic
We want pic

So chuffed for a 2nd cycle ivf on the nhs baby of pix, makes me smile so much

Queenie whens you scan?


----------



## Queenie1

oh yes pix post a pic.

mine is week today !!


----------



## jo1985

ah pix im so so happy for u u deserve it hope for us all enjoy the rest off ur pregnancy x


----------



## sammy75

massive congrats pix and as the girls have said you so deserve this and i'm so happy for you and dh.


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks everyone so very, very much it means the world.

Ok promise to scan a scan pic later! As for ticker still trying to work out a date to use. Do I go according to transfer date which would make 2nd feb, or measurements that came out as 6th feb. I am  thinking transfer date at the mo as Grace did say measurements could be a little out!


1 week today, yippee yay Queenie


----------



## kara76

Transfer date for sure hun

Queenie wow 1 week today. Funny how thursday seems to be pg scan day

Afm we tried a new mum and toddler group and it was brill


----------



## PixTrix

transfer date it is then.

so excited for you Queenie, its going to be amazing. Yeah I think they've made thursday the day Kara, they did a few today.


All the things you do with Tyler are brill, so going to have to sort that get together haven't seen Tyler (and you of course lol) for ages now. I can thank you properly for the amazing 2nd cycle then!!!


----------



## Queenie1

yes they only do them on thursdays.

hope we get grace as well. she has been very good to me. 

pix did you need to have a full bladder or empty. 

kara glad to hear new group was good. how is tyler spots


----------



## trickynic

Congratulations Pix - that's fab news!


Also, very late congratulations to Sundancer - I didn't even know your were pregnant! Another twin mummy!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Just popping in to say whoop whoop Pix. You know how thrilled I am for you. Look forwardcto seeing your pic and new ticker later x

Queenie - not long now


----------



## Swans72

Pix I have posted on the cyclers thread for you - huge congrats and hugs Hun hopefully it seems more real now and you can relax a little x


----------



## Flash123

Pix - I am so utterly delighted for you and dh. Sometimes u need that pinch of luck or a special someone giving someone up stairs a kick in the right direction. I am not religious at all but  when someone's dream comes true like yours  I can't help but think there are a lot of people watching down and smiling. can't wait to see the pic.

Queenie - 7 more sleeps woo hoo xx


----------



## sun dancer

Thanks Trickynic i mostly post on the other thread as i had my tx at crmw but i like 2 keep an eye on everyone here as this is where i started posting over a yr ago x


----------



## PixTrix

aw ladies thanks so much, happy tears a plenty, such special words thank you! Here's an introduction to our special little onboard cargo!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

What a cute jelly bean x


----------



## claire1

Fab pics Pix.  Congrats again


----------



## BevFD

Yay! How fab  xxx


----------



## Queenie1

what a fantastic scan pix. congratulations to you and dp.


----------



## jo1985

fab scan pic pix , congrats again x


----------



## sugar-fairy

Pix what an amazing pic, your jelly bean is perfect. 

Queenie not long before your scan, cannot wait too see your jelly bean too xx


----------



## sun dancer

Fab scan pic's pix so happy for u both x x


----------



## PixTrix

aw thanks again everyone, so so happy. Boy have I been having trouble doing a ticker but after a few tweaks I have managed to get the right number of weeks!! The one I was trying to use kept giving me different calculations to the ivf calculator!


Will be thinking of Tyler tomorrow for her jabs Kara


----------



## Queenie1

great ticker pix

kara hope tylers jabs go well tomorrow.


----------



## kara76

hello little ducky

i name this baby duck, looks exactly like tyler did...turn the first pic to the side and baby looks like a duck

ive only just turnt laptop on and could see with the phone and have been itching to see and awww certainly doesnt disappoint

afm tyler is bed all ready for jabs at 930am then off to manor house, HV hasnt a clue what spots are but doesnt think its an allergy and we spoke about chicken pox and she said oh she will get them before she does to school lol! daft women she can be as i was asking how would i know if she gets a mild dose. I have realised that many midwifes and hv dont actually listen to the question. thankfully im a confident mummy
tyler said drink for the first time today


----------



## PixTrix

ha thats brilliant Kara, quack, quack!! aw thanks, can't wait to see 12 week scan now, not that I want to wish the time away! Got a decision to make now. Carmarthen or singleton hospital. I get a choice living here, or at least there used to be a choice when my SIL lived here. Prob Carmarthen me thinks

aw let me know how Tyler gets on tomorrow. Going to be a nice day for manor house too. O wow clever girl Tyler saying drink. I was saying to my mother earlier about having to be confident and making yourself heard with regard to midwife etc.


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Aww baby duck though my DH thinks little mouse!

Hope jabs go ok for Tyler and you have a fab time at manor house


----------



## PixTrix

brill Mrs. T! as long as long as s/he isn't born with a tail lol although I'm sure I'd love s/he just the same if there was a tail!!


----------



## Mrs Thomas

Lol pix, you'll have to pick a nickname now - daffy/Daisy duck or Mickey/Minnie mouse!


----------



## PixTrix

lol Mrs. T I think we should have vote!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Ah Pix, lovely scan pics, thrilled to bits for you - happy happy days xxx

Kara, hope the jabs go ok today. Enjoy Manor House!

Queenie, I bet next Thursday can't come quick enough, hope you are feeling ok x

Jule, hope you are all ok and getting closer to coming home

How is everyone today?


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Sarah, we are going to have to get together soon, those handsome boys of yours must have grown so much.

Another day closer queenie, how are you feeling?

How's your day been Kara?

Afm I am awaiting dp to get back with a mass order of ginger beer lol nausea upped a gear to first vomit and think it may be because I didn't take my vit b6 last night which is supposed to be good for morning sickness so back on it today!


----------



## kara76

Hiya all

Pix how's the ms

Afm jabs went fine. Chocolate button helped no end. She did cried, a really upset cry but as soon as they were done and chocolate was out she was fine. I told the nurse to just get on with it and do um quick lol.manor house is great, tyler loves it there but wants to kiss everything. She does seem a little sleepy


----------



## PixTrix

I'm fine now thanks Kara, not sure what did the trick but one of the combination did!! Oh well all in a good cause!!

Aw bless Tyler, chocolate makes it all better! Bet Tyler was well cute in manor house, I haven't been there this year yet, but usually go there at some point with my nephew and he loves it. So do you think the tiredness is after a good day out, or an effect of the jabs?


----------



## kara76

Pix steve lisa and baby gibbon were up in the trees and omg making tons of noise and tyler was copying lol. 
I think tiredness is ill effects of the jabs cause as a baby she slept so long after the first jabs I remember waking her up lol
I have a little car , a vw polo diesel which luke got from work so haven't seen it yet, no flash big car for me til I go back to work which is fine as I would rather be home and skint lol.
We were up well awake at 7am so I'm tired too atm

Do u keep rubbing ur tum, imagining baby pix


----------



## PixTrix

aw that must have been fantastic to see Tyler enjoying the gibbons. Can't believe how far Steve has come bless him!! Oo we'll have to do a get together somewhere like that I would love to see Tyler's face! Hope Tyler doesn't get run down after her jabs, I remember now her being sleepy after her first jabs. Yay to getting a car, can't go wrong with a VW. Not surpised your tired too!

Aw its been so lush today, being able to relax after the scan knowing there is a heartbeat and just enjoy. I've downloaded a great app on my phone so we've been going through all the stages all excited! I'm sure my neighbours must have heard me shouting I'm having a baby a few times lol so so excited, my mum kept asking me for a scan pic, so scanned one as I didn't want to part with the 3 originals!! Told my nephew today too and he had a big beam on his face and said cool! Made out that I really needed him to help me and etc me and my nephew are so close and when my niece came into the equation he was quite jealous and would perch inbetween me and my niece when I was playing with her, so going to try and make a smooth transition for him.


----------



## Queenie1

kara glad tyler is ok after her jab. she is a brave little girl. 

pix hope your enjoying your pregnancy. yeah to he ms 

afm really excited as midwife just phoned and she is coming to see me in the morning. woo hoo. can't believe this is happening. although i was getting a little worried today as i feel so normal. wish i could have some sign that smokey and the bandit are there.  all i get are little pains in lower abdomen where af is.


----------



## PixTrix

yay Queenie, it will be wonderful for you to see the midwife and hopefully she can reasure you that no symptoms is perfectly fine and the pains in the lower ado are normal. Your scan will soon be here and that will certainly reasure you, I know you won't be able to relax until then, but you will be on cloud 9 then


----------



## kara76

I have a baby girl with a very sore leg

Queenie no symptoms is fine hun. I was the same and hope mw goes well 

Pix deffo must do mnor house together


----------



## PixTrix

aw poor Tyler, nasty jabs


----------



## Queenie1

oh hugs to tyler i hope she feels better soon.  

thanks both. x


----------



## PixTrix

OH my word has anyone got any tips to get rid of belching lol its just uncontrollable and dont know why its so bad, really doing my head in now! Wish I had some mint cordial or something here. Have got some milk of magnesia which I think is safe but not sure


----------



## claire1

I had it really bad, it does settle.  I took renee (sorry spelt wrong).  Cant really think of what else I did.


----------



## PixTrix

Thanks Claire, I think I'll send dp over the garage


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone just thought I'd give u a quick update.we came home on thursday afternoon after 12 weeks (85 days) in hospital.the doctors were undecided about discharging us which is why it took all day but finally decided they wouldn't do anything different to what we would do at home.
Aaron had his oxygen levels monitored over night and they are borderline but the drs were reluctant to put him back on oxygen as it would be hard to get hime off.
They are also concerned with both their weights.they are gaining very slowly but have both dropped on the centile chart and have continued to drop.holly is now off the chart and aaron is nearly so we need to keep handling down to a minimum and just let them grow.
Apart from that all is fine.we have loads of hosp appts for them and will be going to the hosp weekly more or less but at least they r all keeping a good eye on them both.

Hope everyone is well and ill catch up again soon


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone just thought I'd give u a quick update.we came home on thursday afternoon after 12 weeks (85 days) in hospital.the doctors were undecided about discharging us which is why it took all day but finally decided they wouldn't do anything different to what we would do at home.
Aaron had his oxygen levels monitored over night and they are borderline but the drs were reluctant to put him back on oxygen as it would be hard to get hime off.
They are also concerned with both their weights.they are gaining very slowly but have both dropped on the centile chart and have continued to drop.holly is now off the chart and aaron is nearly so we need to keep handling down to a minimum and just let them grow.
Apart from that all is fine.we have loads of hosp appts for them and will be going to the hosp weekly more or less but at least they r all keeping a good eye on them both.

Hope everyone is well and ill catch up again soon


----------



## Jule

Hi everyone just thought I'd give u a quick update.we came home on thursday afternoon after 12 weeks (85 days) in hospital.the doctors were undecided about discharging us which is why it took all day but finally decided they wouldn't do anything different to what we would do at home.
Aaron had his oxygen levels monitored over night and they are borderline but the drs were reluctant to put him back on oxygen as it would be hard to get hime off.
They are also concerned with both their weights.they are gaining very slowly but have both dropped on the centile chart and have continued to drop.holly is now off the chart and aaron is nearly so we need to keep handling down to a minimum and just let them grow.
Apart from that all is fine.we have loads of hosp appts for them and will be going to the hosp weekly more or less but at least they r all keeping a good eye on them both.

Hope everyone is well and ill catch up again soon


----------



## sun dancer

Hia Jule fantastic news that aaron & holly r both ome wiv u & dh bet u r over the moon. Glad that they r keeping a gd eye on them both x x


----------



## trickynic

Brilliant news Jules!


----------



## popsi

Jules i am so so happy that your all home xxx

love to everyone, i do read but not much time to post, with working full time and a busy 2.5 year old ! loving it tho


----------



## PixTrix

I am over the moon for you Jules and sure Holly and Aaron will thrive at home with mummy and daddy, here's to the happy times ahead.


----------



## PixTrix

how did it go with the midwife Queenie?


----------



## kara76

Morning all

How is everyone?

Jule you know I'm chuffed for you and hope u will all get settled soon and then I'm gona to see you lol

Afm tylers leg is sore today! Just got back from swimming which was lovely

Luke driving me bonker by being a man lol


----------



## PixTrix

aw hope Tyler's leg eases soon for her, 3 jabs bless her she's very brave. Oo are you having one of those infuriating men moments too Kara! They could all do with having their head banged together.


----------



## Vixxx

Hello Everybody

Sorry I haven't read back, but it's been 10 days since I was last online, so no personals and a very quick "me" post:  

My waters went early in the morning of Wednesday last week, 15 June when I was 34+4.  I went down to the Heath where I spent 6 hours in the assessment unit as they rang round all the other hospitals, looking for somewhere with 2 neonatal beds, as their own unit was full.  It wasn't looking good, and they had got as far afield as Birmingham  but with no luck.  Eventually, the Royal Glam got back to them saying they now had room for me plus 2 in neonatal, so I was ambulanced up there. Meanwhile, I had started contracting, and there was a bit of a wait for theatre (I was down for a section) but we eventually got in at about 7pm and Alys was born at 7.20pm weighing 5lb 8oz and Thomas at 7.21pm weighing 6lb 13oz.  Thomas had to spend some time in special care, and Alys on the photobed due to jaundice, and we have had some challenges around feeding due to this and their prematurity, but we all came home last night.  They are gorgeous!

Jule - just seen your wonderful news - I'm so pleased for you all!

I really hope everyone is doing well, and will try and catch up with you all over the next few days.


----------



## PixTrix

wow vixx, huge congratulations!


----------



## kara76

Omg vixx I'm so happy for you. Well done. Family of five. Hope you have all settled in at hope and feeding is going well

Pix men can be such selfish  lol


----------



## PixTrix

I'm with you on that one!! I might have gone off at the deep end a bit with him, but tough thats hormones for you!! Waited all morning for him to take me shopping cos the cupboards are barer than bare and now he's decided to put his parents first and headed down to them cos they rang and asked for a favour. I do feel a bit mean cos his father has been poorly, but his mother can bloody drive and now I'm stuck! Oh well a can of my trusty ginger beer and I'll be smiling again and he'll have to take me shopping tonight!


----------



## jk1

Vixxx I pm'd you.....I'm soooooo excited for you!! xxx

Jule - glad you are all home now....amazing news xxx

Jo xxxx


----------



## kara76

Pix luke is buggering off drifting all day tomorrow at pembrey and went out today and guess what he is away all next weekend too, so annoyed lol git

Tyler bit out of sorts today and omg tipped a hot cup of tea over at my mates thankfully only catch her hand


----------



## jo1985

vixx so happy for u lovely weights and names glad all ok. Ah jule so happy ur home and hope twins continue to grow well x


----------



## sun dancer

Vixxx fab news that Alys & Thomas hav arrived glad that u r all well and ome lovely names and gd weight x x


----------



## claire1

Vixx congrats

Jule glad your all home.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Queenie1

jules so thrilled to hear you are home. i'm sure that now holly and aaron are hope they will do well. congratulations to you all.

vixx congratulations on your twins. well done. 

kara hope tyler is feeling better this evening. oh nasty injections.

pix hope the belching has eased. hope you get to do your shopping as well.

afm midwife app went well. she was lovely and we chatted about ivf. we went through all the questions that she needed. she said she will take my notes to the hospital and they will now contact me with a scan date and to see the consultant. she did say that the consultant might get a letter about me from either clinic or gp. i don't think clinic write to the consultants do they. she said i won't see her again now until 16 weeks. 

just the wait now for thursday. just   it brings us good news.


----------



## PixTrix

rightly so annoyed too Kara. Men just don't see it! Tell him roles are reversing for the day tomorrow and you're going drifting! Give Tyler a big hug from me. Oops to the tea, it can happen in a flash. We'll have to sort that get together you know.

Yay glad midwife appointment went well Queenie. Your scan on thurs will be perfect and once the weekend has gone it will come around fast. I don't think the clinic writes to the consultant.


Well I am fastly learning that I have got to eat little and very often!! Finally got to tesco's had a ham roll before going in and by the time I was half way around I felt really nauseous, had heartburn, felt really dizzy and had a huge headache. Finding if go too long without food this happens so seems my day is going to revolve around eating lol yay, just a shame I'm off chocolate!


----------



## kara76

Queenie great news ur mw went well. Did u find out all the notes etc. So u now see midwife at 16weeks for bloods unless u chose to go private before hand. Bet it seems so unreal

Pix I now how my car so must get together asap. Lol u have morning sickness hope it doesn't get too bad


----------



## PixTrix

that be good Kara. Damn MS!! Thankfully only actually been sick once...so far! Oh well will be well worth it in about 7 months!!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Jule, so pleased you are home as a family, congratulations! Would love to come and see you once you are all settled x

Vixxx, congratulations on the birth of your twins, wonderful news!

Kara, hope Tyler is feeling better after her jabs. I'm sure the choccy buttons helped. Bet you are glad you are back on the road again.

Hope the little and often eating keeps the ms at bay Pix, funny how getting hungry makes you feel sick isn't it.  

Queenie, great to hear your appointment went well

Well, can I join in the moan about men. dh works 13-14 hour days and only has every other weekend off. He came home last night to say he had to work today (his day off) and I hit the flippin roof. Anyways, he managed to sort out not working and we ended up having a lovely day today. Arggh, if he just thought of a way round it in the first place we wouldn't have to row about it and me end up behaving like an old nag! 

The boys had their first taste of food today and all went ok, mr independent Dylan wanted to have a go so I let him try and feed himself. Now the fun begins....


----------



## kara76

Sarah what did u give them? Now the fun starts

I'm glad your dh found a way round it. The rules in our house are saturday is lukes day and sunday for family and this wk I knew sunday was out so wrongly assumed sat was family day not sorted the car!


----------



## SarahJaneH

Banana and baby rice. Going to do sweet potato tomorrow I think. They seem quite ready for it so hopefully can get going quite quick.

That's v annoying about your family day, hope you get it back somehow. dh is a workaholic and it does my head in sometimes


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266119.0


----------



## Shellebell

Shellebell said:


> new home this way
> http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=266119.0


----------

